# Show off your setup that you're using for the 10/11 season!



## HoboMaster

09/10 151 Never Summer Evo-R
09/10 Rome 390 Slashers
Thirty-Two Prions (may get new boots).


----------



## SPAZ

how are 32 boots? burtonavenger told be they were too soft and to go with something else, but :dunno:....


----------



## HoboMaster

Well, I can't speak for 32 boots in general since I've only tried one pair, but these seem like they are relatively stiff, (not stiff-stiff but not soft). Mine are about 3 years old, and have probably seen around 100 days, so I have to admit at this point they probably are kind of soft. Overall though I've been super happy with them, deffinetly responsive and very comfortable, way more comfortable then the pair I had before. They're pretty beat to shit and ready to be replaced though methinks.


----------



## fattrav

The below boards & I will be using Burton CO2's and Nitro Eero Select boots.


----------



## garavac

Hopefully 165 or 168 NS premier 09/10 f1-r if i manage to find it decent priced, 09/10 rome arsenals, and salomon malamutes


----------



## lupine

Sticking with the same boards as last year.

09/10 Lib Tech Skate Banana 156 Wide
09/10 Ride Delta MVMNT Bindings

09/10 Gnu Park Pickle 159 Wide
09/10 Ride SPI Bindings


----------



## SPAZ

arent the sb and the pp the same boards? :dunno:


----------



## Leo

SPAZ said:


> arent the sb and the pp the same boards? :dunno:


No they aren't. They are equivalent levels in their respective brands though. The Park Pickle has this asymmetric edge set up. Doesn't really do anything for me, but that's most likely because I use a forward lean on my bindings. Supposedly makes heel edging way more responsive :dunno:


----------



## Snowfox

SPAZ said:


> arent the sb and the pp the same boards? :dunno:



I would guess from the binding setup that one is a freeride board (SPI bindings) and one is a freestyle board (delta mvmnt)?

I am kind of curious as well. Nice boards though.


----------



## HoboMaster

Dang, How'd you get a 2011 NS SL already fattrav? Looking good.


----------



## myschims

Skate banana 152
Burton Customs
Burton Freestyle boots


----------



## fattrav

HoboMaster said:


> Dang, How'd you get a 2011 NS SL already fattrav? Looking good.


Just got to know the right people 

Actually, it was a bit of a mission. I wanted an SL, and tried to contact the local NS rep, it took me approx 3 months to get hold of him and luckily he was placing a pre southern hemisphere order. I asked if he could tack on another board and he did. 2 Months later, i has snwbrd.

Ok, I know its a 2011, but, usually during our seasons here, the northern hemispheres next season stuff becomes available ex. So mid/late way through our season (october for example) is your preseason - the companies release there new equipment for Northern Hemisphere sales. The down side is that "that new stuff" carries through into our following season, if that makes sense. 

I just got in early.


----------



## LTshredTN

fattrav said:


> The below boards & I will be using Burton CO2's and Nitro Eero Select boots.


the new SL-R is badass, im wanting to get it for this season in the white like urs!


----------



## lupine

SPAZ said:


> arent the sb and the pp the same boards? :dunno:





Snowfox said:


> I would guess from the binding setup that one is a freeride board (SPI bindings) and one is a freestyle board (delta mvmnt)?
> 
> I am kind of curious as well. Nice boards though.


Snowfox, you have it right. I got the Pickle from my local mountain for winning a referral contest. They initially were going to give me ski's but when I told them I was a snowboarder they let me pick from their collection of contest snowboards. 159 is just about the right length for an all mountain board for me so I went with an all mountain binding and the pickle has been amazing in all conditions!

Near the end of the season, I knocked my pickle into a tree that was hidden in the snow and damaged the tip. The base material tore and came separated from the top sheet, not a lot, but enough to cause concern. I took it into a local shop and had it repaired. While it was in the shop I rented a Skate Banana 156. I'd never tried anything shorter than a 158 and I fell in love with it in the park. I bought one the next weekend and use it mainly in the park and on non powder days.

They feel different to me, the pickle has more pop than the banana but that's probably due to the fact that its longer. The edge design is subtle but when you're paying attention you can feel the difference in your heel side turns.

I'm looking forward to watching this thread for all the new 2011 boards people will be getting.


----------



## skip11

09/10 Ride Machete
09/10 Rome Targas
Burton Ozone


----------



## ChanceG

2010 Ride LTD Machete wide
09/10 Union Force bindings 
2010 Burton Ions


----------



## x41133127x

2011 Lib Nana Magic









my new ride for the season. got it early with help of some good customer service reps. 

+

Union Forces ... nothing special. everyone has em now

+

Nike boots ... comfy with some custom insoles


----------



## HoboMaster

Sick graphics on the Banana.

Nike Boots? What? Are you pulling off some air dunks while you snowboard?
Maybe I'm just out of the loop....


----------



## lisevolution

HoboMaster said:


> Nike Boots? What? Are you pulling off some air dunks while you snowboard?
> Maybe I'm just out of the loop....


Lol, they don't make ones that look like dunks yet but they do make one's that look like AF1's:


----------



## n3o729

09/10 Lib Tech T.Rice C2BTX 152
Bindings most likely Rome 390s
Boots 09/10 Burton Jeremy Jones but may get 32 Ultralights soon


----------



## Fizzlicious

HoboMaster said:


> Nike Boots? What? Are you pulling off some air dunks while you snowboard?
> Maybe I'm just out of the loop....


Nike's been putting out ad's for their stuff since... 08 season (somebody correct me if I'm wrong). In the last season's mags there'd be a few ads with Kass and other riders.

Just the same set up from last year:

-2009 Horrorscope FK 147
-2009 Flux Distortions
-2008 32 TM2's


----------



## Irish2685

'09 Rossignol Retox
'10 Burton Cartels (White)
'10 Burton Invaders (I know not great, probably will be upgrading, if I can twist the wife's arm)


----------



## fattrav

Irish2685 said:


> (I know not great, probably will be upgrading, if I can twist the wife's arm)


Ain't that the way it goes... I had to sell of a much loved guitar earlier this year to pay for my neversummer board as "I wasn't allowed to spend any more money on snow stuff".

As I was typing this... an idea came over me. I might spring a "no,no more clothes. You spend to much. Sell some off".... 

And then I might as well go be a monk...


----------



## myschims

fattrav said:


> As I was typing this... an idea came over me. I might spring a "no,no more clothes. You spend to much. Sell some off"....
> 
> And then I might as well go be a monk...


and learn to love sleeping on the couch :laugh:


----------



## killacam25

Got the Fresh setup for next season 2010/11 Rome Artifact 85 and 390 Boss. Now I just need to sell my left nut and get some boots. Possibly Nikes or DC Parks or Rogans.


----------



## Muki

Rental!!:cheeky4:


----------



## Irish2685

killacam25 said:


> Got the Fresh setup for next season 2010/11 Rome Artifact 85 and 390 Boss. Now I just need to sell my left nut and get some boots. Possibly Nikes or DC Parks or Rogans.
> View attachment 3553


That's fuckin' sick.


----------



## Your Realatives

killacam25 said:


> Got the Fresh setup for next season 2010/11 Rome Artifact 85 and 390 Boss. Now I just need to sell my left nut and get some boots. Possibly Nikes or DC Parks or Rogans.
> View attachment 3553


Where did you buy that?


----------



## burritosandsnow

I got a new Rome Agent 155 coming .. price was right Free from Rome haha .. so ill be riding that for the first bit of the season then well see what happens


----------



## little devil

Needed a setup for Banff and other trips.


----------



## SPAZ

that sir, is sick.


----------



## SPAZ

killacam25 said:


> Got the Fresh setup for next season 2010/11 Rome Artifact 85 and 390 Boss. Now I just need to sell my left nut and get some boots. Possibly Nikes or DC Parks or Rogans.
> View attachment 3553


i'd tap that.


----------



## jayb

Here is my set up for 10/11 Arbor Coda 155 08/09 with technine T-9's Never Summer Sl 148 with Flow M7 Boots 09/10 32 TM two's I also justed picked up Rome 390's to replace the Technines


----------



## Mountainmenace

those are some nice set ups . they should have a nice place to rest . thats were i come in 

check out our style snowboard rack 

http://www.thejibcrib.com

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...ages/Mountain-Menace-Clothing/136969102999744


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Mountainmenace said:


> those are some nice set ups . they should have a nice place to rest . thats were i come in
> 
> check out our style snowboard rack
> 
> Snowboard Skateboard Wall Mounted Indoor Rack
> 
> Mountain Menace Clothing's Photos - random MM pictures | Facebook


you do realize you are spamming every where dont you?


----------



## Leo

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> you do realize you are spamming every where dont you?


+1

He also needs to realize that unless you become an active member of this community and participate before you post shit like that, he's not going to get many customers. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Fusion

09/10 Ride Delta
09/10 Ride DH 153w
07/08 32 Lashed
09/10 DC amo 10 Lap

















Thanks for everyone who helped me choose my board.


----------



## jayb

Better Pics of my Arbor coda and Never Summer SL Arbor has Technine T-9's soon replaced with Rome 390 and the NS has Flow M7's Boots 32 TM two


----------



## Mountainmenace

Spamming am i really that off topic with all of my posts ??. Am i not allowed to post my link in my sig ?.
And i would like to thank all of the customers i have meet and helped on this site . So thank you .



Snowboard Skateboard Wall Mounted Indoor Rack


----------



## Critical_gp

My last's years setup.....planing on using it for this year as well

09 Custom X paired with 09 Triad EST bindings 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4348556737/


----------



## burritosandsnow

Mountainmenace said:


> Spamming am i really that off topic with all of my posts ??. Am i not allowed to post my link in my sig ?.
> And i would like to thank all of the customers i have meet and helped on this site . So thank you .
> 
> 
> 
> Snowboard Skateboard Wall Mounted Indoor Rack


yes you are ... when your response offers nothing to the thread and is REALLY only used to further your product youre spamming.


----------



## CheckMySteez

park and urban sticks.

Im throwing on some force sl's with the ultrafear this week and the old forces are going on the jib setup.


----------



## Luburgh08

'11 Stepchild Jib Stick
'09 Rome 390's
'09 Burton Hails


----------



## Adrii

Im ready and its mid summer! -__-


----------



## Leo

I know how you feel Adrii :/


----------



## Adrii

Leo said:


> I know how you feel Adrii :/


I play baseball for college too soo I try and make that cheer me up when i get depressed that i cant go shred...Dammit! lol


----------



## Jay29

Can't wait for this season to start!!


----------



## Leo

Jay29 said:


> Can't wait for this season to start!!


I still love your quiver. We gotta meet up next season so you can let me try out one of your NS boards


----------



## Jay29

Leo said:


> I still love your quiver. We gotta meet up next season so you can let me try out one of your NS boards


Anytime!!


----------



## Leo

Jay29 said:


> Anytime!!


Sweet! I'll have a 2011 K2 Turbo Dream or Custom Flying V... don't know which one to get yet. Watch me end up with the 2011 Machete or something totally not on my list right now lol. You're welcome to ride whichever I get when we meet up 

That's if we fit the same bindings and board size range lol. I use large and 154-158.


----------



## Jay29

You should ride my EVO before you buy!! I kick ass on the ice.


----------



## Leo

Oh, trust me... I would have already gotten a NeverSummer if I could have. Problem is, the company I work for doesn't carry them yet. I have to choose from our inventory because of the gift certs I earned from here. I'm basically getting a free board!


----------



## Jay29

Where do you work?


----------



## jimster716

Jay29 said:


> Where do you work?


I hazard to guess it's in his signature.


----------



## Jay29

jimster716 said:


> I hazard to guess it's in his signature.


Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Wraith

fattrav said:


> The below boards & I will be using Burton CO2's and Nitro Eero Select boots.


I wish I already had my hands on my NS SL 158, I ordered the same black/white graphic you have, but I won't be getting it until Oct/Nov.

Next year:
Never Summer, SL 158 / K2 Clincher CTS bindings:thumbsup:
Nidecker, Project FS 162 / K2 Clincher CTS bindings
Nitro Team boots

At my age, I don't do park, I'm all about Free Mtn./steep. For the first time in 5 years, I'm also looking forward to getting into the pow! I test rode the NS SL last season and it's a blast in powder. My Project was always a bit too stiff for fluff.


----------



## SHREDDER97

hey i got a 2010 burton joystick with GMP cartels 2010 purple with moto boots pretty sick dont u think


----------



## JonesyMalone

Seriously looking forward to a great season. Only one big trip planned - week in SLC in Feb.

2009 Rome Targa's (new-in-box, got them set as stiff as they'll go)









on a 2010 Lib Tech TRice C2BTX 157 (rode it last season and ROCKED Tahoe. Loved it!)

















All hooked up now:

















With some Smith IOS:









And some really frickin' ridiculous looking Grenade pants (not gonna lose me on a mountain):









CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SEASON! Goal: learn to huck cornices.


----------



## Lstarrasl

^^^^Sick board!^^


----------



## Failed_God

never summer raptor x 165

























i have the boots and bindings i bout them both new last season the board i still need to buy but that's what I'm gunning for.


----------



## bigJ

got my Burton Operator with some Burton free style bindings and Burton motto boots. cheap set up but looking to get some new bindings some time and maybe boots too.


----------



## mptappan

Just ordered a 2011 Capita Ultrafear FK and i already have Burton P1.1's and DC Judges. Cant wait for the season!


----------



## Serg25

09/10 Never Summer Revolver
Burton CobraShark bindings
09/10 DC Park boot


----------



## Leo

Serg25 said:


> 09/10 Never Summer Revolver
> Burton CobraShark bindings
> 09/10 DC Park boot


One of the only two Burton bindings that I would ride. The Cobrasharks and restricted Malavitas. Not because the wings really help with anything, but because they add comfort :thumbsup:


----------



## Serg25

for sure bro!!!!!
can't wait till till the snow hits


----------



## generik777

2010 Arbor Element / 2010 Burton Triad Bindings / Burton Ion Boots

2010 Sierra Reverse Crew / Unedcided on what bindings I'm gonna get for this.


----------



## generik777

Got these same pants, Nice and toasty.



JonesyMalone said:


> And some really frickin' ridiculous looking Grenade pants (not gonna lose me on a mountain):


----------



## mwl001

Sweet. I have an Element too, with Targas, and I'm going to pick up an RC next time (fingers crossed!) they drop the price to $180. Don't know what bindings I'll put on that either, but it's fun to look.


----------



## JonesyMalone

What conditions have you ridden with them (like temperatures)? Any need for thermals underneath? How do they do with keeping you dry? This will be my first season with them.



generik777 said:


> Got these same pants, Nice and toasty.


----------



## Nivek

EDIT: 
Circumstances have changed. Lineup is changing. Update will just be a new post with pics. Kink with Contacts, Indoor FK with POW Datas, SubPop with Salomon Boss, DH LE with LE Nitranes.


----------



## eug3fo

*K2/Rome/Nike Collabo this year*










Same set-up new SHOOZ.

2010 K2 WWW Rocker 152
2009 Rome Targa w/ Rome 390 Ankle Straps
Nike Zoom Kaiju

Cant wait for 2011 season


----------



## karmatose

Here's a quick shot I took a few months back of what I'll be riding this winter. 










-On the left is an 09/10 Nitro Swindle Kooley Pro One-Off. Managed to find a deal on a set of 09/10 Rome 390's so I'll throw those on next week when I get them.
-In the middle is the board I ride when I'm on crappy conditions. It's from a company called Fresh. Beyond the fact that it's 156CM, I don't know much else about it. Anyway it's got some 08/09 Rome 390's on it.
-On the right is my 09/10 Forum Dreamboat. It's basically a directional Destroyer Chillydog. 157CM in length, and has 09/10 Rome Targas on it. 

I'll take some better photos at some point.


----------



## generik777

JonesyMalone said:


> What conditions have you ridden with them (like temperatures)? Any need for thermals underneath? How do they do with keeping you dry? This will be my first season with them.


Last season was my first with them. I actually took a 3 day trip to a local resort with these pants in January and there was a windchill advisory the whole time and these kept me nice and warm. I believe the temperature with the windchill was around -10 to -20 the entire time there. I did have very light thermals on as well, But probly not needed in normal boarding weather. As far as staying dry I haven't had any problems with these, never got wet once even during the spring slushiness. I actually just washed all my stuff the other day so it'd be ready once the snow gets here, the pants had some mud on them so I was running water over them in the sink to get as much off as I could before throwing them in the clothes washer, I was actually kind of amazed that the water wasn't seeping through at all into the insides even when submerged. I would for sure recommend them.


----------



## ColinHoernig

Finally drove myself an hour and a half to Shred Shop in Skokie, IL to get some nice boots fit in person (and molded!) and some new pants. After ordering my boots online last year and getting a size too large (same with my pants..), I figured I'd buy them in person and sell the older ones...but anyways, this years setup:










09/10 NeverSummer Evo-R 155 (rode this all last season, what an amazing deck!)
09/10 Union Force bindings
10/11 ThirtyTwo Lashed boots
686 Mannual fitted pants
Ride shell that I can't remember the name of..

It's gonna be different from riding in mostly black apparel  Pretty stoked on the colors, though.


----------



## JonesyMalone

Hell yeah - nice colors dude. I am not a big fan of the snow ninja look I had last year. This year is violently bright blue for me!!!


----------



## neb

Sweet setup Colin, love the bright yellow pants


----------



## ChanceG

ColinHoernig said:


> Finally drove myself an hour and a half to Shred Shop in Skokie, IL to get some nice boots fit in person (and molded!) and some new pants. After ordering my boots online last year and getting a size too large (same with my pants..), I figured I'd buy them in person and sell the older ones...but anyways, this years setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 09/10 NeverSummer Evo-R 155 (rode this all last season, what an amazing deck!)
> 09/10 Union Force bindings
> 10/11 ThirtyTwo Lashed boots
> 686 Mannual fitted pants
> Ride shell that I can't remember the name of..
> 
> It's gonna be different from riding in mostly black apparel  Pretty stoked on the colors, though.


Collin those forces do look sick on there bro!!


----------



## ColinHoernig

JonesyMalone said:


> Hell yeah - nice colors dude. I am not a big fan of the snow ninja look I had last year. This year is violently bright blue for me!!!


Thanks man! I rode with black pants/boots/and a grey/black jacket the past couple of seasons (although I rode a few times last season with some tan pants..), and it's just so boring. I feel like I'm always looking at the people who have the bright apparel, so I figured since mine don't fit, I should get new stuff that does fit and isn't boring.



neb said:


> Sweet setup Colin, love the bright yellow pants


Hell yeah, thanks! They're slimmer fit pants, too, which I really like compared to the baggy shit I've been wearing.



ChanceG said:


> Collin those forces do look sick on there bro!!


:thumbsup: Thanks again man, they're awesome..amazing condition, too. Super stoked on this season.


----------



## arsenic0

Sweet setups...

Im really wanting to get a 2011 NS Heritage after reviewing the 158 last year, i think a 155 would be epic....but so is that price..ouch 539? Serious guys? I hope thats just early season pricing, all the boards at the local shops seem to have a $30 premium on them then when i got my 09 many 2 years ago...

I wonder how much i can get for my 09 SL-R on craigslist or something...if i could get 250-300 i might do that to help abit with the cost. Just hate to sell it because I am finally got really comfortable on the board last season...


----------



## HoboMaster

That's NS for you, if you want the good shit your gonna have to pay for it. Because they don't overproduce boards and mass ship them to retailers at a discount, the market to buy them is really tight, which means they often only go for full retail. In reality their prices aren't that bad though. If you can actually find a 09/10 board as well you can get it up to 20% off, I got my 09/10 Evo for $380,(Last board in stock).


----------



## LTshredTN

Nivek said:


> Except with these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or


whats the bindings ur wanting to switch to on ur indoor board??? i couldnt tell


----------



## Leo

Either of these boards:


















With either of these bindings:


















I'd be happy with either board so at this point I might be going off of looks lol. Looks alone, Machete owns it especially with those Flows. I just might have to sell my 2010 NXT-FSEs and get the 2011 version. Then I can have both the 390s and the NXT-FSEs!


----------



## jimster716




----------



## B.Gilly

jimster716 said:


>


Really dig the combo you have going on. Jealous that you have already taken the Heritage out already. Still be about 2-3 more months before I get to hit the snow.


----------



## Nivek

LTshredTN said:


> whats the bindings ur wanting to switch to on ur indoor board??? i couldnt tell


Well they are switched. The Proform ran out for anything I wanted from Union when I bought the SL's in L/XL. They claimed my 9.5 would fit, but it really didn't, made my edge to edge painfully slow. Later Union added the POW edition Datas to the proform and they had a set in my size. So its the POW edition Data's that are on the Indoor now.

The Contacts from my SubPop are now on my '08 kink that isn't shown, hence the two '11 binding choices for the SubPop.

I should really just take some up-to-date photos...


----------



## seant46




----------



## derrickb

*my setup*

salomon salomonder 148 (stoked on it)
k2 sweater bindings
vans mantra boots


----------



## soulfly

- 2010 NS Legacy-R
- 2010 Burton Cartel


----------



## skip11

Didn't attach picture last time, so here's my 09/10 Ride Machete with 09/10 Rome Targas. Sorry bad quality, taken with phone.


----------



## Serg25

soulfly said:


> - 2010 NS Legacy-R
> - 2010 Burton Cartel


that.is.so.dirtyyyy


----------



## SPAZ

word. imagine with some neon yellow boots!


----------



## Serg25

^One word...
Sick


----------



## rephreshed

This is my new lady. An 08/09 K2 Fling. I'm thinking about getting a pair of these for the board:


----------



## KIRKRIDER

There it is:
)9/10 Arbor A-Frame 158
K2 CINCH CTX


----------



## karmatose

Man, I gotta get something from Arbor. Their whole lineup is spectacular.

Anyway, nice setup!


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Thanks! I've been dreaming about this board since I first saw it...Should definitely be an iprovement from my old setup: Ride Control 155/06 Cartels  
Another month and I would have probably got the Jeremy Jones Flagship. But the Arbor was too much of a good deal to pass.



karmatose said:


> Man, I gotta get something from Arbor. Their whole lineup is spectacular.
> 
> Anyway, nice setup!


----------



## Leo

My only gripe with Arbor is that their boards are too friggen pretty. Now there's a board that would make me frown if someone dinked it in a lift line.


----------



## karmatose

I'll trade heavy for pretty any day. Especially for something I'd stick on the wall.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

It was a used one, so already has a small ding on the top sheet...that brought the price DRAMATICALLY down. I was worried, I don't really care, besides I go during the week mostly,. the mess at the chair line is not that bad.




Leo said:


> My only gripe with Arbor is that their boards are too friggen pretty. Now there's a board that would make me frown if someone dinked it in a lift line.


----------



## Noktrnl

Very nice board indeed pawlo! And I agree with you 100% Leo... Hell I get bent out of shape if someone scuffs my DC's haha

As far as my setup this season...

Never Summer SL 158 with Burton Customs and last season Burton JJ's.

Still have a couple hundred left before I get it all out, but I've been debating on whether to change the bindings or not. Sorry no pics, haven't got any yet.


----------



## Leo

pawlo said:


> It was a used one, so already has a small ding on the top sheet...that brought the price DRAMATICALLY down. I was worried, I don't really care, besides I go during the week mostly,. the mess at the chair line is not that bad.


Aww, but that's the best part about being in a lift line! Some skier jabbing their poles into your board or a snowboarder with ADHD edging right over your top sheet is just laughing with tears awesome!


----------



## Leo

Noktrnl said:


> Very nice board indeed pawlo! And I agree with you 100% Leo... Hell I get bent out of shape if someone scuffs my DC's haha
> 
> As far as my setup this season...
> 
> Never Summer SL 158 with Burton Customs and last season Burton JJ's.
> 
> Still have a couple hundred left before I get it all out, but I've been debating on whether to change the bindings or not. Sorry no pics, haven't got any yet.


My worst incident in the lift line was when a kid skier lost traction with their pole on an ice patch. I swear, I saw the spike headed for my face in slow motion. I had to make like Neo and matrix that shiz. I mean I literally almost got impaled through my face because of that.

I was kind of mad because there is no need to use that much force with a ski pole in a slow lift line. Hell, you don't even need to use the pole at all. Just ski walk


----------



## snowvols

It is funny how pissed people get about how messed up their stuff will get in line. It is a board abuse it. If you do not want anyone to mess up your board get out in the BC


----------



## Noktrnl

snowvols said:


> It is funny how pissed people get about how messed up their stuff will get in line. It is a board abuse it. If you do not want anyone to mess up your board get out in the BC


Meh, that's kind of like saying if you buy an expensive car, you don't mind if I slam my door into yours in the parking lot?  I know, quite the exaggeration but same idea... 

A lot of people have spent some pretty pennies on their setup, and it's obvious boards are going to see wear and tear from riding but for some antsy schmo to come and put a big slice in your top sheet because he thinks he's going to get up the hill that much faster? For me personally, I don't mind damage that I do to my board. But for someone to damage my board because they are either stupid and/or ignorant, definitely bums me out.


----------



## Leo

Noktrnl said:


> Meh, that's kind of like saying if you buy an expensive car, you don't mind if I slam my door into yours in the parking lot?  I know, quite the exaggeration but same idea...
> 
> A lot of people have spent some pretty pennies on their setup, and it's obvious boards are going to see wear and tear from riding but for some antsy schmo to come and put a big slice in your top sheet because he thinks he's going to get up the hill that much faster? For me personally, I don't mind damage that I do to my board. But for someone to damage my board because they are either stupid and/or ignorant, definitely bums me out.


Well said.

That's the same way I feel. It's not really about my board getting scuffed. I'm going to do that to my board regardless. But that's the thing, *I AM* going to do that to my board. Don't tell me that you never got even a little bummed on the first day out with your brand new board after someone hit it in the lift line because they weren't paying any attention.

I don't even mind when little kids do stuff like that. It's the adults that bother me. To even further narrow down the field, it's the unapologetic adults. I'm not perfect either I've bonked a few riders in the lift line myself. I always apologize. Even then, mine were little love taps. Not blatantly running over their ski/snowboard.

I bought my sis in-law a brand new Burton Feelgood. The first day out, while she and I were waiting in the lift line, a skier came barreling into her board. He completely sliced the nose of her board on the top sheet from heel to toe edge. Not only that, he was in such a hurry to get untangled, that he stepped and sliced her board even more. We're not talking a scratch here. He literally sliced the top sheet.

Sorry I went on a rant lol. Moral of the story: If I ding up my board, then they are battle wounds. If an ignorant person dings up my board, well, that's just plain shitty.


----------



## BoardTheEast

2010 Never Summer Circuit-R w/ 2011 Union Forces


----------



## snowvols

I see where you are coming from, but it is to be expected when being around people. I quit worrying about the little things like scratches and scrapes on my boards.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

My worst was when at a deserted chair, no line whatsoever, I was blocking the single lane strapping out of my bindings...a skier decided tht the other 4 empty lanes weren't for him, and had to go over my board with his pole,.leaving a scratch on it. Totally on purpose. I chased and verbally confronted the guy, who got on the chair and took off with "asshole" still reverberating in the falling snow. GOod thing I could not care less about the scratch. WOuld be definitely different with a new board.
But then again I'm not planning to use this one as wall art 

AS we say in ROme...the mother of the idiots is always pregnant...



Leo said:


> My worst incident in the lift line was when a kid skier lost traction with their pole on an ice patch. I swear, I saw the spike headed for my face in slow motion. I had to make like Neo and matrix that shiz. I mean I literally almost got impaled through my face because of that.
> 
> I was kind of mad because there is no need to use that much force with a ski pole in a slow lift line. Hell, you don't even need to use the pole at all. Just ski walk


----------



## Leo

snowvols said:


> I see where you are coming from, but it is to be expected when being around people. I quit worrying about the little things like scratches and scrapes on my boards.


Yea, I agree with you totally. This is the one case where I can honestly say it is the principle of it all. I guess it's not a matter of me really caring about the dings... it's just that I hate A-Holes in general


----------



## FlipsideJohn

2010 k2 www rocker 153w
2010 ride lx bindings


----------



## purple_sparkles

god, the weapon is so beautiful. I got one in white and I can't wait to take it out this year.


----------



## arborlover

killacam25 said:


> Got the Fresh setup for next season 2010/11 Rome Artifact 85 and 390 Boss. Now I just need to sell my left nut and get some boots. Possibly Nikes or DC Parks or Rogans.
> View attachment 3553


such a sexy setup, the binding really fits well with the board graphics. probebly gonna get the same board but wonder if my black contatcs gonna look as sexy on the board.





soulfly said:


> - 2010 NS Legacy-R
> - 2010 Burton Cartel



no offense but this is total opposite of sexy as far as matching goes.


styling tips:

you either match colors or get two diffrent colors u never ever wear black pants and then not as black shirt, cause the shirt gonna look bleached.



but seems to be nice setup however, and no one really sees the bindings when ur on them anyway.


----------



## Leo

arborlover said:


> no offense but this is total opposite of sexy as far as matching goes.
> 
> 
> styling tips:
> 
> you either match colors or get two diffrent colors u never ever wear black pants and then not as black shirt, cause the shirt gonna look bleached.
> 
> 
> 
> but seems to be nice setup however, and no one really sees the bindings when ur on them anyway.


Hmm, fashion police much? That wasn't my favorite color scheme either, but you went all America's Next Top Model on his ass!

I wear white plaid jacket with black pants. What you say bout that sucka? :cheeky4:


----------



## arborlover

Leo said:


> Hmm, fashion police much? That wasn't my favorite color scheme either, but you went all America's Next Top Model on his ass!
> 
> I wear white plaid jacket with black pants. What you say bout that sucka? :cheeky4:




that probably looks good so you wont get a ticket from me.


would be worse if the pants were of same color, but just a notch brighter.


----------



## Leo

arborlover said:


> that probably looks good so you wont get a ticket from me.
> 
> 
> would be worse if the pants were of same color, but just a notch brighter.


Haha. That's me in my avatar. You can kind of see my scheme. I'm trying to go black jacket and tan pants next season. Cholo look!


----------



## mwl001

rephreshed said:


> This is my new lady. An 08/09 K2 Fling. I'm thinking about getting a pair of these for the board:


My sister bought that board -- REI had a sweet deal on it. She hasn't ridden yet. Found Burton Lexas and Salomon F20s, also from REI. Report back on how you like the board!


----------



## rephreshed

mwl001 said:


> My sister bought that board -- REI had a sweet deal on it. She hasn't ridden yet. Found Burton Lexas and Salomon F20s, also from REI. Report back on how you like the board!


Will do!! I'm excited to ride it. A friend gave me a good recommendation for it.


----------



## Siren

Out with the old...

2008 Morrow Dream 149
2008 Flow Muse
2008 Head Galore

...in with the new!

09/10 NS Infinity 151 (my b-day present that just arrived today )
2010 Flow Prima SE
2010 Burton Sapphire 

Rode my old setup for the past 2 seasons, and it took me from reluctant novice to comfortably charging blues & the occasional black diamond. Even started doing some little jumps, but found it kinda heavy. Still in great condition, so passing it on to my sister for her to learn on :thumbsup:

Can't wait to get out on the new gear, and see where it takes me. Looks like a hot mess , but I'm sure performance is gonna be night & day!


----------



## phoojlis

heres my setup...i have two boards.

2011 capita horrorscope 151/ 2010 burton triad bindings








per request: 2011 capita
http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a128/phoojlis/?action=view&current=DSC03468.jpg
http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a128/phoojlis/?action=view&current=DSC03467.jpg
http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a128/phoojlis/?action=view&current=DSC03474.jpg
http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a128/phoojlis/?action=view&current=DSC03479.jpg
http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a128/phoojlis/?action=view&current=DSC03477.jpg
http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a128/phoojlis/?action=view&current=DSC03483.jpg
http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a128/phoojlis/?action=view&current=DSC03480.jpg


2010 burton jussi 156/ 2011 burton co2 est bindings


----------



## Boardsnower

burritosandsnow said:


> I got a new Rome Agent 155 coming .. price was right Free from Rome haha


Huh...what promo code did you use for THAT


----------



## Seagull

Its going to be Prior AMF 2010 165 for the stick. 
Flux SF45s 2011 for bindings.

Have the board... will post pics when I get bindings.


----------



## Blackhaze

First board..







It's good for park right?


----------



## HoboMaster

Maybe... I can't tell what kind of board it is but stance looks strange, looks pretty close to 0 on both feet and it also looks like it the bindings are offset, which you don't want for park.


----------



## karmatose

Blackhaze said:


> First board..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good for park right?


Looks like you have some 2009/2010 Rome 390's on there. Those are good in the park.


----------



## fostpaint

arborlover said:


> such a sexy setup, the binding really fits well with the board graphics. probebly gonna get the same board but wonder if my black contatcs gonna look as sexy on the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no offense but this is total opposite of sexy as far as matching goes.
> 
> 
> styling tips:
> 
> you either match colors or get two diffrent colors u never ever wear black pants and then not as black shirt, cause the shirt gonna look bleached.
> 
> 
> 
> but seems to be nice setup however, and no one really sees the bindings when ur on them anyway.


And if the bindings were Blue this might be fair. However, with a black/blue/red board and purple bindings, it's a pretty sweet analogous color scheme. I'd rock it in a heartbeat.


----------



## tyler69

lupine said:


> Sticking with the same boards as last year.
> 
> 09/10 Lib Tech Skate Banana 156 Wide
> 09/10 Ride Delta MVMNT Bindings
> 
> 09/10 Gnu Park Pickle 159 Wide
> 09/10 Ride SPI Bindings


what size boots do you have? since both your boards are wide.. i cant decide if i need a wide board or not this year


----------



## Blackhaze

HoboMaster said:


> Maybe... I can't tell what kind of board it is but stance looks strange, looks pretty close to 0 on both feet and it also looks like it the bindings are offset, which you don't want for park.


Yeah I noticed that too... Gotta learn how to fix that haha


----------



## HoboMaster

Blackhaze said:


> Yeah I noticed that too... Gotta learn how to fix that haha


A screwdriver, tape measurer, and a little knowhow is all it takes

I've rode a freestyle board with pretty minor freestyle angles for practicaly nothing but freeriding for the past four years. Despite being a good snowboarder, I didn't know shit about snowboard tech until I joined this forum:thumbsup:


----------



## lupine

tyler69 said:


> what size boots do you have? since both your boards are wide.. i cant decide if i need a wide board or not this year


I have size 12 boots. Not sure what the cutoff point for going wide is, but I drag toes and heels on regular width boards with size 12 boots.


----------



## foCofasho

older agent w/ 390's +








+ hall jibs








EQUALS=good times


----------



## Blackhaze

HoboMaster said:


> A screwdriver, tape measurer, and a little knowhow is all it takes
> 
> I've rode a freestyle board with pretty minor freestyle angles for practicaly nothing but freeriding for the past four years. Despite being a good snowboarder, I didn't know shit about snowboard tech until I joined this forum:thumbsup:


Where can I find out how to do this on this forum?


----------



## Siren

Blackhaze said:


> Where can I find out how to do this on this forum?


Everything about snowboard stance

Contains pretty much everything you need to know. It's posted in one of the sticky threads.


----------



## DimeK2

2010 K2 Parkstar 152cm
2010 K2 Formula Bindings
2010 Burton Freestyle Boots

Sorry for the poor lighthing >.<


----------



## Tourbo24

i just got the salomon special 159 and i am trying to sell my old O-MATIC boron 154cm. as for bindings i got the salomon force and some salomon boots dont remember the model but i like them a lot. i bought the o-matic board, bindings and boots last season but i decided to only upgrade my board for now. the bindings and boots are still in good condition and are not causing any problems so will keep them for another season.


----------



## DimeK2

pretty good lookin boards are gunna be on the mountains this year


----------



## riccweee

Sorry Bout the size of the pictures, I thought I shrunk em' but I guess I failed.
Anyways, This is last seasons setup which will be ridden for this season aswell.

-07 Jeremy Jones LTD 159 with frankenstein Malavita and Cartels paired up with Shaun whites from 09/10 season. 
I definetely love the setup, but Im getting another board for park only which will get the malavitas on em' and the o.g cartels will stick on this board.


----------



## Chris2347

2011 Lib Tech Skunk Ape
2011 Ride Delta 
2010 Celsius Cirrus boots




























Got the boots at the end of last season - just picked up the board and bindings! super stoked cant wait for the snow to start falling!


----------



## Rufus

K2 Parkstar 157W with Flux Titan RK
Forum Youngblood 159W with Cartels
Burton Malolo 166 with CO2 EST

I just got the Parkstar/Flux setup and can't wait to ride it. I rode the other two all last season.


----------



## sjaak

ColinHoernig said:


> Finally drove myself an hour and a half to Shred Shop in Skokie, IL to get some nice boots fit in person (and molded!) and some new pants. After ordering my boots online last year and getting a size too large (same with my pants..), I figured I'd buy them in person and sell the older ones...but anyways, this years setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 09/10 NeverSummer Evo-R 155 (rode this all last season, what an amazing deck!)
> 09/10 Union Force bindings
> 10/11 ThirtyTwo Lashed boots
> 686 Mannual fitted pants
> Ride shell that I can't remember the name of..
> 
> It's gonna be different from riding in mostly black apparel  Pretty stoked on the colors, though.


BRRrrrrrrr all those colors! Looks like you work in a paintshop! I'd say it's better to not mix colors than mixing them without knowing what you're doing. Throw a black can of paint over it and it might just be fine.


----------



## Scott2288

Rufus said:


> K2 Parkstar 157W with Flux Titan RK
> Forum Youngblood 159W with Cartels
> Burton Malolo 166 with CO2 EST
> 
> I just got the Parkstar/Flux setup and can't wait to ride it. I rode the other two all last season.


Your parkstar setup is awesome


----------



## ColinHoernig

sjaak said:


> BRRrrrrrrr all those colors! Looks like you work in a paintshop! I'd say it's better to not mix colors than mixing them without knowing what you're doing. Throw a black can of paint over it and it might just be fine.


Damn, no love at all </3. Actually, I have a new jacket now, I bought it off Dreww on here:


----------



## SPAZ

sick color man! better yet, its a rome jacket!


----------



## seant46

Last year's gear but most of it has not been rode too much.


----------



## HoboMaster

ColinHoernig said:


> Damn, no love at all </3. Actually, I have a new jacket now, I bought it off Dreww on here:


That is a sick jacket, I don't totally dig the color, but I'm also more into earthy tones.


----------



## ColinHoernig

SPAZ said:


> sick color man! better yet, its a rome jacket!


Hell yeah, it's a VERY nice jacket. I really dig the color of it, too.



HoboMaster said:


> That is a sick jacket, I don't totally dig the color, but I'm also more into earthy tones.


It definitely is, the way the jacket is set up is really nice. The pockets are really convenient and in the perfect places. The season pass/id slot is perfect too. Thanks man!


----------



## dmike

Well I've never posted on here, but I read a lot of articles and discussions on here when I was looking for my first board, and my girlfriends first board. So I guess first off, what's up. I'm Derrick. 

What I ended up purchasing on a lean budget.



















Nitro Fate with Flow Muse bindings and Burton Mint boots for her

Rossignol Scope MW (I'm 6'1", 220lbs)with K2 Mach bindings and DC Phase boots for me. 

We're in PA, lots of ice, but plan on going to VT for a few weekends.


----------



## M3rcury

My gear for 2010/2011:

Board: K2 Slayblade 161 (normal version)
Bindings: Burton Cartel

Last year I had a Nitro Pantera, so i hope the off piste parts gets more easy this year


----------



## unkachabull

First off I want to introduce my self. My name is Mike and I just joined like 2 days ago. 


With- 

And-



I got the lib tech for $500 bindings for $180 and boots for $180... plus tax of course...


----------



## SPAZ

pretty flesh, my man.


----------



## Tourbo24

unkachabull said:


> First off I want to introduce my self. My name is Mike and I just joined like 2 days ago.
> 
> 
> With-
> 
> And-
> 
> 
> 
> I got the lib tech for $500 bindings for $180 and boots for $180... plus tax of course...


sick bindings, they would match my jacket and pants..


----------



## swilber08




----------



## unkachabull

They fade left is blue/white like pic then the right is solid blue. I dont know if you guys know that or not since the owner of the store didnt even know that they fade lol. I'll post pic up of everything together when I get a chance. Im still kinda iffy on the boots might get something more colorful like the burton ewol.


----------



## Leo

Tourbo24 said:


> sick bindings, they would match my jacket and pants..


I was going to get that exact board and bindings.

I went with a Turbo Dream instead and now I'm getting the black and white Bosses. I really love the Blue and White ones, but they don't match the TD


----------



## unkachabull

Do the black/white bosses fade like the white/blue?

And I was wondering if the 390s were going to be too soft for the board since its rated at 7 for flex. Wasn't sure if I should get targas but it seems like a lot of people like the bosses on the t.rice. I guess I'll find out for myself when i get to ride it.


----------



## Irish2685




----------



## Tourbo24

Tourbo24 said:


> i just got the salomon special 159 and i am trying to sell my old O-MATIC boron 154cm. as for bindings i got the salomon force and some salomon boots dont remember the model but i like them a lot. i bought the o-matic board, bindings and boots last season but i decided to only upgrade my board for now. the bindings and boots are still in good condition and are not causing any problems so will keep them for another season.


i just got my gloves in the mail so i decided to show my jacket, pants, gloves all together  hope you guys like it


----------



## unkachabull

Irish2685 said:


>


that board looks badass.


----------



## avenged1985

riding a 2010 rome artifact 85. Waiting for the boss 390's to arrive. Ill post a picture once my bindings are here.


----------



## Digger

Union Force SL with the white Never Summer EVO-R. I have the bindings but still dont have the board. I will post real pics hear when i get the board, it was suppose to be here monday. you know how that goes tho.


----------



## HoboMaster

Digger said:


> Union Force SL with the white Never Summer EVO-R. I have the bindings but still dont have the board. I will post real pics hear when i get the board, it was suppose to be here monday. you know how that goes tho.


Oooh, I'm anxious to see a non-stock picture of 2011 Evo.


----------



## mjd

Just picked up Charlie after 2 weeks on order from my local shred. Rounds out the quiver for 0-11. MMMMMPPPHHHH


----------



## B.Gilly

HoboMaster said:


> Oooh, I'm anxious to see a non-stock picture of 2011 Evo.


Here is a couple for you. Included the SL also








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## HoboMaster

Wow, the Evo is WAY cooler in person then on the stock picture. It's still way to flashy scenester for me, but the look is much more redeeming then I originally thought.


----------



## Scott2288

HoboMaster said:


> Wow, the Evo is WAY cooler in person then on the stock picture. It's still way to flashy scenester for me, but the look is much more redeeming then I originally thought.


Yah man, I just bought the new revolver with the white top sheet and green base...it looks awesome, the graphics within the letters really stand out and look nice when you see it in person.


----------



## Jud_X

Scott2288 said:


> Yah man, I just bought the new revolver with the white top sheet and green base...it looks awesome, the graphics within the letters really stand out and look nice when you see it in person.


Man those SL's are slick, I love the new top sheet. To bad I bought last years SL at the end of season sale

especially the white


----------



## HoboMaster

Yea, the Black/White SL is so dope, I think it's my favorite graphic for NS's lineup this year.


----------



## Jud_X

yea man 

And it'd be a lot easier to match up binding and boots colour too lol

I had to order my 390 bosses cause my local shop only had blue n white (Which would look stupid on my black and neon green SL lol)


----------



## little devil

Im feeling the black on black alot more. Wouldnt POP! out like that lol.

But the white evo does make those colors POP! out crazy nice. Better than the black i'd say.


----------



## unkachabull

Here is a pic of my set up actually together. just picked it up today!


----------



## Jakespikey

*My Setup*

Just purchased my first setup:

GNU Carbon Credit 2010/11 147cm
Union Force 2010/11 M/L


----------



## Lstarrasl

Jakespikey said:


> Just purchased my first setup:
> 
> GNU Carbon Credit 2010/11 147cm
> Union Force 2010/11 M/L



It looks like your binding are on backwards????


----------



## Nivek

Yes indeedy. ^^^^^^^ I do it all the time, I really need to pay more attention. Almost gave it to a customer like that the other day.


----------



## Mr. Polonia

2010 Burton Supermodel X with 2011 Cartels....waited all summer for these bindings to come out.




















my sexy quiver:


----------



## Jakespikey

Lstarrasl said:


> It looks like your binding are on backwards????





Nivek said:


> Yes indeedy. ^^^^^^^ I do it all the time, I really need to pay more attention. Almost gave it to a customer like that the other day.


Haha yeah I realised after I posted the picture, I'm like hey what a minute... Note to self: don't set up bindings for the first time after having a few drinks


----------



## LTshredTN

Jakespikey said:


> Just purchased my first setup:
> 
> GNU Carbon Credit 2010/11 147cm
> Union Force 2010/11 M/L


sweet board...figured u would gotten the blue forces though it woulda been sweet with the blue on the topsheet...yellow stands out though!


----------



## LTshredTN

Mr. Polonia said:


> 2010 Burton Supermodel X with 2011 Cartels....waited all summer for these bindings to come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sexy quiver:


just taking a wild guess here, but i believe u like burton! haha


----------



## Mr. Polonia

LTshredTN said:


> just taking a wild guess here, but i believe u like burton! haha


yeessssssiiirrrr


----------



## riccweee

Mr. Polonia said:


> 2010
> 
> my sexy quiver:



Got damn bro, your softest board is a custom X? You got some fukkin serious boards man, wish I could ride where your ride man! Sweet setups!


----------



## krazykunuck

09/10 firefly with quicksilver bindings, nothing fancy but plan for it to last a few years


----------



## zk0ot

DimeK2 said:


> 2010 K2 Parkstar 152cm
> 2010 K2 Formula Bindings
> 2010 Burton Freestyle Boots
> 
> Sorry for the poor lighthing >.<


MODA!!!!!!


----------



## stani

Here is my setup for the 2011 season, going out to the mountains all winter so can't wait to get the evo out!

2010 NEVER SUMMER SL
2011 NEVER SUMMER EVO




















And my old option franchise











and 32 Lashed boots


Rome targas











UNION forces


----------



## Mr. Polonia

riccweee said:


> Got damn bro, your softest board is a custom X? You got some fukkin serious boards man, wish I could ride where your ride man! Sweet setups!


no no...the board in the middle is the X8 and that is the only "somewhat" soft board i own


----------



## scotty860

03 burton custom 158
09/10 burtion missions binding


10/11 never summer sl 158
10/11 burton mission binding


----------



## eug3fo

K2 WWW 152
Rome Targa w/390 straps


----------



## mikez

I went balls deep:

NS Heritage 162 and blue (or "cyan") Union Force bindings


----------



## Nivek

That new topsheet is eyecatching. Interesting looking. Oh finally got my hands on a Raptor, softer than I expected...


----------



## BurtonBlunt

YES. deck from last year with orange cartels and burton condom with magenta madness cartels were the decks for the majority of the 09/10 season... will probably ride it this year again with my new set up...


----------



## skatebanana101

how do you put in pictures


----------



## riccweee

Mr. Polonia said:


> no no...the board in the middle is the X8 and that is the only "somewhat" soft board i own


word. I for some reason thought the X8 was stiffer than so...


----------



## NYCboarder

Burton Blunt 158 with 2008 rome targas
NeverSummer Evo-R 155 (my new stick =))
Going to grab a pair of 390 boss for the evo


----------



## Nixon

Well... Umm... See... Im kinda boardless xD But Im probably going to get the 2010 Rome Artifact (Neon pink 159, of course!) and White Union Force bindings.


----------



## Nixon

EDIT: I figured it out!:








With This:








OR these:









Clothes: Neon orange Oakley pants, Black 686 jacket, Neon orange limited edition Scott Goggles, black Red helmet.


----------



## Jay29

mikez said:


> I went balls deep:
> 
> NS Heritage 162 and blue (or "cyan") Union Force bindings


WOW!! EPIC!


----------



## ecks

Still not fully committed to the bindings but putting the board order in very soon (tomorrow?): 



















Also picked up a Cappel wellington weave last season at whiskymilitia for $89.

Edit: Nice board mikez, I wonder how the targas will look, I'm diggin the cyan unions though


----------



## Nivek

Nixon said:


> EDIT: I figured it out!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With This:


You should go with this.


----------



## cpt_usa

i've already ordered mine, same deck and bindings.



ecks said:


> Still not fully committed to the bindings but putting the board order in very soon (tomorrow?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up a Cappel wellington weave last season at whiskymilitia for $89.
> 
> Edit: Nice board mikez, I wonder how the targas will look, I'm diggin the cyan unions though


----------



## ecks

cpt_usa said:


> i've already ordered mine, same deck and bindings.


Nice, I really think the white targas are gonna look sick on the heritage. Post a pic when it comes, I probably won't be getting my targas till the end of October.


----------



## snowvols

Am I the only one that hates the stock photos being used?


----------



## songa

no REAL images yet as im stil waiting on my boards to come in but i just got a SICK deal on this brand new 2011 bataleon evil twin artist edition in 154 for under $300!!!


here are my boards+bindings setup:

-2011 Bataleon Evil Twin Artist Edition 154
+2010 Union Force Bindings (White)

-2011 Never Summer SL-R 155
+2011 Rome 390 Boss Bindings (Black on Black)

-2011 Capita Indoor Survival FK 156
+2011 Union Force Bindings (White)


Boots: 2011 ThirtyTwo Lashed Boots 10.5



what do you think???


----------



## GNU-LOVE

SPAZ said:


> arent the sb and the pp the same boards? :dunno:


Besides the cut it is basically the same board... Beats why you would want 2 parks boards that are that similar... I would go for a freestlye or all mountain...odd


----------



## KIRKRIDER

well why not..
Arbor A-Frame 158
K2 cinch CTX


----------



## karmatose

I absolutely adore the A-Frame. Nice setup.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

karmatose said:


> I absolutely adore the A-Frame. Nice setup.


Had been my dream board for a while..finally got it off at a sale...do you ride the same board? I can't wait to try it...should be a LOT better than my good ole Ride Control..


----------



## Nivek

songa said:


> here are my boards+bindings setup:
> 
> -2011 Bataleon Evil Twin Artist Edition 154
> +2010 Union Force Bindings (White)
> 
> -2011 Never Summer SL-R 155
> +2011 Rome 390 Boss Bindings (Black on Black)
> 
> -2011 Capita Indoor Survival FK 156
> +2011 Union Force Bindings (White)
> 
> 
> Boots: 2011 ThirtyTwo Lashed Boots 10.5
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think???


I think you spent a shit ton on new gear...


----------



## songa

haha yes I did..but let's put it this way: I been boarding for 14 years and only owned 2 boards. one being the board I learned on that I outgrew in a year. noes my time to splurge


----------



## Nivek

Fair enough. You made good choices by the way. Though I wouldn't stun me if your CAPiTA doesn't see much snow. I LOVE CAPiTA but it wont suprise me if you find yourself grabbing your ET more than either of the others :thumbsup:


----------



## songa

yea? I loved last years green machine which my buddy had so I sprung for the IS. I got the NS for an all mtn board and the ET for park/jibs. honestly I didn't think I needed the IS but I love the FK tech and the IS graphics this year is prob the best ever.. haha I couldn't help myself


----------



## B.Gilly

Actual Pictures of the Boards I will be riding this year. Will post the Bindings in a week or so when I get them.








2010/11 Smokin MIP
2010/11 Smokin Superpark
2010/11 NS heritage(Main Board)
2009/10 Burton Hero(probably will not ride this just wanted to check out the ICS)


----------



## Nixon

B.Gilly said:


> Actual Pictures of the Boards I will be riding this year. Will post the Bindings in a week or so when I get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010/11 Smokin MIP
> 2010/11 Smokin Superpark
> 2010/11 NS heritage(Main Board)
> 2009/10 Burton Hero(probably will not ride this just wanted to check out the ICS)


Is the Smokin Superpark a great board? It seems pretty tight but I just wanted to hear from an owner.

Purty expensive though, if I wanted I could buy some Hurrithanes with it for cheaper then the Flux's I'm looking at.


----------



## B.Gilly

Not sure how the Super Park is yet on the hill. Bought the Smokin boards to try out this year. Probably about 6 weeks out before I get to ride it.

I have a small problem buying things I want to try.:dunno:

Edit- Going to be using Flux SR15 on both Smokin boards


----------



## travis.rice.fan

haven't been able to change much since last year 

too poor.


----------



## Karaca86

Sorry guys... gotta throw my chick stick in here. lol

2011 Roxy Envi C2 BTX 147
with last years Unions. (white went better with my other board. Ah well.)
last years board was reg camber MTX. Not sure how the C2 rides... Its killing me to find out!!  























Here's a better pic of the graphics than my cell phone shot.


----------



## Nixon

B.Gilly said:


> Not sure how the Super Park is yet on the hill. Bought the Smokin boards to try out this year. Probably about 6 weeks out before I get to ride it.
> 
> I have a small problem buying things I want to try.:dunno:
> 
> Edit- Going to be using Flux SR15 on both Smokin boards


Oh ok haha. I might check it out because it seems like on the website it is a great all around board, which is what I want. 

Just curious; did you get the CTX or the MTX?


----------



## Triple8Sol

Lots more gear on the way, but here's what arrived in the mail today 












Also got new women's 2010 Salomon F20's for the gf, to replace 2009 Salomon Vigil.


----------



## Nixon

Triple8Sol said:


> Lots more gear on the way, but here's what arrived in the mail today


I envy your boards D:


----------



## karmatose

pawlo said:


> Had been my dream board for a while..finally got it off at a sale...do you ride the same board? I can't wait to try it...should be a LOT better than my good ole Ride Control..


Nah, I just think it's absolutely gorgeous. I'd love one, but I already have three boards in my quiver. Maybe I can justify one on closeout at the end of the season.


----------



## jimster716

My 2010-2011 season decks. 2011 NS Heritage with 2011 Rome Targas. 2010 Capita Ultrafear with 2009 Union Force/Contact frankenbinders.

A member asked if I had pics of the 2011 Heritage with 2011 Targas in white.


----------



## cpt_usa

mine have already arrived, but to my brother's house in the LA area. I'm in New Zealand. I'll be seeing them when I get there in 6 weeks.



ecks said:


> Nice, I really think the white targas are gonna look sick on the heritage. Post a pic when it comes, I probably won't be getting my targas till the end of October.


jimster- where'd you get the stickers? looks mean. can't wait to see mine!!!


----------



## stani

Triple8Sol said:


> Lots more gear on the way, but here's what arrived in the mail today



you like it so much you bought 2??

why did you get two heritages?


----------



## Leo

This is what I'm rocking under my feet this season:










This board is super, super stiff so I can bomb down anything! The bindings totally cover the top of my feet so I get the most response possible. Edge hold? Forget that. This beast gives me the thrill of surfing on ice!


----------



## casper3043

those look like the new union forces i'm getting!!!


----------



## swilber08

correction....found the 2010 Flow Quantum Scotty Lago on a one day sale for $199 to go with my Flow M9-SE Scotty Lago bindings from last year!! 









....and then murdered out the rest of the way up  haha


----------



## HoboMaster

Leo said:


> This is what I'm rocking under my feet this season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This board is super, super stiff so I can bomb down anything! The bindings totally cover the top of my feet so I get the most response possible. Edge hold? Forget that. This beast gives me the thrill of surfing on ice!


I'm glad to see someone knows their shit on this forum


----------



## oneshot

Leo, that Barfoot is rad! those old boards surf powder like no other, if you want that surf feel.. i started out on a burton backyard. in my hood when it snowed we bombed hills.. i was hooked from the 2nd turn..

little more advanced these days, i'm rocking the same setup as last yr pretty much.. for lack of extra chedder chee$e or what extra chedder chee$e i scrape up is actually going into the sled/backcountry pass  plenty of bro's with some new tech boards for me burrow from time to time, so i'm excited to shralp down on some magna-reverse-traction-camber eat your banana goodness.

the current setup that will be out on day one.


----------



## Triple8Sol

stani said:


> you like it so much you bought 2??
> 
> why did you get two heritages?


I like it so much I bought 3!! One for myself and 2 for friends :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo

Triple8Sol said:


> I like it so much I bought 3!! One for myself and 2 for friends :thumbsup:


Damn, talk about a great fucking friend. If you own a business, are you hiring?


----------



## JeffreyCH

Triple8Sol said:


> I like it so much I bought 3!! One for myself and 2 for friends :thumbsup:


That's awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## jeri534

That right Heritage is mine!

Big ups to Triple8Sol for coming through this winter with the hookup, he'll get paid back by some powder riding in SLC this winter :thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol

jeri534 said:


> That right Heritage is mine!
> 
> Big ups to Triple8Sol for coming through this winter with the hookup, he'll get paid back by some powder riding in SLC this winter :thumbsup:


You're welcome, and yes we're all expecting you to sniff out all the pow stashes and guide us while we're there. A homie just booked his timeshare in Midway. I'll talk to you about it when I see you later.


----------



## ecks

jimster716 said:


> My 2010-2011 season decks. 2011 NS Heritage with 2011 Rome Targas. 2010 Capita Ultrafear with 2009 Union Force/Contact frankenbinders.
> 
> A member asked if I had pics of the 2011 Heritage with 2011 Targas in white.


Thanks for posting the pic. Looks damn good with the white targas.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Another board I got for a friend, just came in today. 2010 LibTech Lando. It has C2 even though it just says BTX.


----------



## jeri534

just picked em up, sick :thumbsup:


----------



## snowvols

Jeri whats for dinner :laugh:


----------



## skatebanana101

Rockin the 157 2009 Lib Tech Jamie Lynn Phoenix for all mountain and was going to use the 2010 Skate Banana for park, until it delaminated.... (and my camera with the picture of the delamination got stolen), so i sent it back. Just ordered a Box Scratcher though to replace it and it should arrive soon  (im a sucker for mervin, what can i say)















before it delaminated...









on its way...


----------



## jeri534

snowvols said:


> Jeri whats for dinner :laugh:


mac n cheese


----------



## Oscar1243

trice w/ force sl


----------



## thugit

lots of heritage's in this thread recently.


----------



## jimster716

ecks said:


> Thanks for posting the pic. Looks damn good with the white targas.


Thanks. I waited to mount the Targas due to too short screws (standard M6 1x16mm) preventing proper mounting. I got 6 days riding on the deck in New Zealand in August with my K2 Formula bindings. I got some M6 1x20mm stainless steel machine screws that mounted the bindings to the board smooth like butter.


----------



## stani

My new toy arrived in the post this morning. will post up full pics of my setup later


----------



## natefullofhate

garavac said:


> Hopefully 165 or 168 NS premier 09/10 f1-r if i manage to find it decent priced, 09/10 rome arsenals, and salomon malamutes


How tall are you and what do you weight? These are really long boards!!! I'm still trying to figure out how long I should get my powder/freeride board I'm about to purchase.


----------



## zk0ot

finally completed my new setup... 
09/10 nitro swindle 152 
10/11 raiden blackhawks 
10/11 686/NB 790's


----------



## Leo

I'm really digging your sticker work there zkoot.


----------



## Karaca86

Leo said:


> I'm really digging your sticker work there zkoot.


:thumbsup:


----------



## zk0ot

Thanks, its an art you know ?


----------



## ChanceG

zk0ot said:


> finally completed my new setup...
> 09/10 nitro swindle 152
> 10/11 raiden blackhawks
> 10/11 686/NB 790's


Looks like your bindings are backwards/flip-flopped. Nice sticker work though!


----------



## HoboMaster

ChanceG said:


> Looks like your bindings are backwards/flip-flopped. Nice sticker work though!


Na, that's just a goofy stance. Probably looks strange if your used to looking at your regular stance board.


----------



## jimster716

HoboMaster said:


> Na, that's just a goofy stance. Probably looks strange if your used to looking at your regular stance board.


No, I think he's right...the strap releases are on the inside judging by his pics. Unless this is a Raiden thing, straps should release on the outside.


----------



## HoboMaster

Ahh, I see what you mean, that is weird. On the binding themselves tho it looks like the longer part of the binding toe is on the inside edge.... weird. Wonder if it is a raiden design.


----------



## jimster716

HoboMaster said:


> Ahh, I see what you mean, that is weird. On the binding themselves tho it looks like the longer part of the binding toe is on the inside edge.... weird. Wonder if it is a raiden design.


It's most likely the footpads were reversed thus causing him to mount the bindings incorrectly. I don't think the bindings come fully disassembled so I think the straps were already in place meaning the footbeds were probably incorrectly placed.


----------



## vote4pedro

i think he was high.


----------



## zk0ot

Yuh I disgraced myself


----------



## zk0ot

I rushed to take a pic. Now I look silly. Have to fix when I get home.


----------



## zk0ot

this is fixed... FYI

I wanted you guys to notice the minidisc raiden is useing... only needs 2 bolts. ( i used 4 becuase i have man thighs)


----------



## B.Gilly

zk0ot said:


> this is fixed... FYI
> 
> I wanted you guys to notice the minidisc raiden is useing... only needs 2 bolts. ( i used 4 becuase i have man thighs)


Good thing you used 4 screws. Think that 2 hole setting is for compatibility for the Burton Channel system.


----------



## unkachabull

stani said:


> My new toy arrived in the post this morning. will post up full pics of my setup later


nice bindings sent you a pm.


----------



## Leo

It's okay zk00t. My sister in-law rode her bindings like that for a couple of seasons. Her ex "expert snowboarder" boyfriend set them up for her and never realized his mistake. I saw her riding and pointed out that it was backwards. After I changed it, she couldn't ride properly. She had gotten so used to riding them backwards! Haha.


----------



## zk0ot

B.Gilly said:


> Good thing you used 4 screws. Think that 2 hole setting is for compatibility for the Burton Channel system.


its not. its for 2 bolts. you'd wouldnt be able to use 4 bolts of you had a 4x4 setup. mine is a 2x4.



Leo said:


> It's okay zk00t. My sister in-law rode her bindings like that for a couple of seasons. Her ex "expert snowboarder" boyfriend set them up for her and never realized his mistake. I saw her riding and pointed out that it was backwards. After I changed it, she couldn't ride properly. She had gotten so used to riding them backwards! Haha.


its embarrassing. hahah


----------



## stani

The 2011 setup a quick one will get a pic up of the full quiver when I get a chance


----------



## --bigtime--

*My New Ride for 2011*

Had to cut back a bit since I got a season pass to Killington but here's my new ride for 2010-11

MY BOARD


----------



## woodhomie1996

zk0ot said:


> Yuh I disgraced myself


Don't worry about it, I am pretty sure I read an article that Shawn White Rode like that in a contest. It was his first time setting his board up himself.


----------



## garavac

im 6-6,5 and 270ish


----------



## mikez

natefullofhate said:


> How tall are you and what do you weight? These are really long boards!!!





garavac said:


> im 6-6,5 and 270ish


Okay, you qualify.


----------



## vote4pedro

Leo said:


> This is what I'm rocking under my feet this season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This board is super, super stiff so I can bomb down anything! The bindings totally cover the top of my feet so I get the most response possible. Edge hold? Forget that. This beast gives me the thrill of surfing on ice!


I'm looking for something like this to stick on my wall. Dead serious :thumbsup:


----------



## bassholic

Sneak peak, might keep the Ful's and the Burton boots


----------



## LTshredTN

stani said:


> The 2011 setup a quick one will get a pic up of the full quiver when I get a chance


that setup is sick!!!


----------



## Jay29

Jay29 said:


> Can't wait for this season to start!!


The girlfriends Pandora showed up today!


----------



## Digger

stani said:


> The 2011 setup a quick one will get a pic up of the full quiver when I get a chance


Will be riding the same setup! Just ordered the bindings today!


----------



## thugit

riding this ugly piece of shit


----------



## Nivek

Ugly maybe, but not a POS.


----------



## thugit

Nivek said:


> Ugly maybe, but not a POS.


haha i know, i baby the shit out of it but pretend it's a piece of shit for that park rat mentality.


----------



## Golliwog

[/QUOTE]


LTshredTN said:


> that setup is sick!!!


Ive been wondering since I ordered the same board/scheme. Do white top boards get a dirty look eventually from scratches/dirt/wear?


----------



## thugit

well considering all boards get dirty from scratches, dirt, and wear, i'd be willing to bet white boards are no different.
i have one and yes, it gets dirty. so what?


----------



## Golliwog

thugit said:


> well considering all boards get dirty from scratches, dirt, and wear, i'd be willing to bet white boards are no different.
> i have one and yes, it gets dirty. so what?


I assumed it was obvious that I meant dirtier than your average blue/black board. I ask because if you've already picked a board and its down to an aesthetic choice then I'd rather have one that will look a bit nicer after getting thrashed.


----------



## j.gnar

w/ some of last years 32 lashed :cheeky4:


----------



## Tauwolf

Last year's Travis Rice (I instantly fell in love with the look of this board and had to have it) with 2009 Triads. I'm still holding onto my Burton Bullet for the parking lot jib course the local shop builds.


----------



## Tauwolf

Holy crap. I just found a 2009 Burton Deuce, at Dicks of all places! I asked for a deal on it (they had it for $200) and he says "sure, how about 50% off that price?" I about wet myself. I had this same board 2 seasons ago and gave it to a friend when i bought my T.Rice to get him into snowboarding, but I've missed it. It's like the cadillac of the Burton line - not too sporty but suuuuuch a nice comfy ride and looks dead sexy....


----------



## ecks

Still waiting on all my stuff to come in so I decided to get my girlfriends setup together and put on her new stomp pad. 

2009 DC BFT Board
Burton Lexa Bindings
Burton Lodi Boots


----------



## stani

Finally pics of my full 2011 setup

Never Summer EVO 155 (2011) / Rome 390 Boss (2011)

Never Summer SL-R 158 (2010) / Rome Targa (2009)

2008 UNION Force

2008 Option Franchise 161

I'm working in the mountains this winter so really looking forward to loads of riding time

Pics






































Union Force back ups











and my old option cant decided whether to retire this now as I barely used it last year with my SL-R




















What do you think?

thanks for all the previous good comments cant wait to ride the evo!


----------



## skatebanana101

stani said:


> Finally pics of my full 2011 setup
> 
> Never Summer EVO 155 (2011) / Rome 390 Boss (2011)
> 
> Never Summer SL-R 158 (2010) / Rome Targa (2009)
> 
> 2008 UNION Force
> 
> 2008 Option Franchise 161
> 
> I'm working in the mountains this winter so really looking forward to loads of riding time
> 
> Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Union Force back ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my old option cant decided whether to retire this now as I barely used it last year with my SL-R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> thanks for all the previous good comments cant wait to ride the evo!



quite an arsenal


----------



## SPAZ

Nixon said:


> EDIT: I figured it out!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clothes: Neon orange Oakley pants, Black 686 jacket, Neon orange limited edition Scott Goggles, black Red helmet.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SPAZ

Golliwog said:


> Ive been wondering since I ordered the same board/scheme. Do white top boards get a dirty look eventually from scratches/dirt/wear?


Your board doesn't look dirty, it's FILTHY.


----------



## fostpaint

Current lineup:










08 Burton Hero not pictured (@ my brothers place). Evo I'm trying to sell for my bro, but might just keep for myself if I can't get a decent price. Considering picking up an Arbor Coda, Rome Agent Rocker or SLR this year....


----------



## Golliwog

On the subject of Evo/Revolver.
Someone pick me a topsheet colour. Black or White? BLACK OR WHITE?


----------



## Leo

Golliwog said:


> On the subject of Evo/Revolver.
> Someone pick me a topsheet colour. Black or White? BLACK OR WHITE?


I'd get the black one just because everyone seems to be buying the white one. I'd also slap some black/white Rome 390 bosses on it. The half black/white and all white combo will pop out on that board. The white will match the NS logo.

I like to match the less dominant color on the board. I don't want my bindings to camouflage into the board.


----------



## stani

>



in my opinion id go for the white it looks so good in person on my evo.

Havn't seen a black one yet other than ns literature

I doubt you'd be dissapointed by either the graphics behind the nevers ummer lettering are awesome


and as said above the black would look good with the black/white 390 boss or the white top sheet and the all black 390s!!!


----------



## AlaskaChance

I got a super noodle jibby setup since i moved down to flagstaff this year, and its a little flatter than Alaska. Salomonder 154 with Union Ultrafears. Ill post a picture when the Ultrafears come in.


----------



## Rip and Ship

Same gear that I bought last season, Im in love with this deck.

Atomic Hatchet 159 Wide









Ride CAD Bindings









Vans Fargo Boots


----------



## vote4pedro

Golliwog said:


> On the subject of Evo/Revolver.
> Someone pick me a topsheet colour. Black or White? BLACK OR WHITE?


I prefer the white. It's a better use of color, contrast and positive/negative space. The black is kind of a mess to look at in my opinion. But all that matters is which looks better to your eye.


----------



## Serg25

I say white.....
bro


----------



## Jay29

White!!!!!!!


----------



## NYCboarder

I got last years evo in black and purple. I am torn btw the all black boss and the black and white. I wish the black and white one would have a solid black instead of solid white. I never had white bindings but they got to get beat up really fast. I wish the blue and white went with my board bc i would get them, Those are pretty sweeeeet


----------



## Luburgh08

I got the black revolver, with White/ Black Rome 390 Bosses, if you can get that setup it looks tight as hell.


----------



## Leo

NYCboarder said:


> I got last years evo in black and purple. I am torn btw the all black boss and the black and white. I wish the black and white one would have a solid black instead of solid white. I never had white bindings but they got to get beat up really fast. I wish the blue and white went with my board bc i would get them, Those are pretty sweeeeet


I currently have white bindings. My straps have leather on it that it's also white. I don't get what all the hooblah is about. It doesn't get that dirty. Are you guys riding in mud or something?


----------



## karmatose

Leo said:


> Are you guys riding in mud or something?


In the spring, it happens.. Or truckin' through a melty/muddy parking lot can get the boots dirty which in turn gets the bindings dirty. That said, I have white Targas and they don't get overly filthy and if they do I clean them.


----------



## Leo

karmatose said:


> In the spring, it happens.. Or truckin' through a melty/muddy parking lot can get the boots dirty which in turn gets the bindings dirty. That said, I have white Targas and they don't get overly filthy and if they do I clean them.


Well, I keep my shit in a board bag. If I walk through mud in my boots, I just look for a pile of snow in the lot and do a little cleaning.

For bindings, all it takes is a simple wipe down with the same rag you use to wipe your edges.


----------



## karmatose

Leo said:


> Well, I keep my shit in a board bag. If I walk through mud in my boots, I just look for a pile of snow in the lot and do a little cleaning.


Yeah, I keep my stuff in a bag too. However I typically put my boots on in the parking lot because it's just easier than carrying my bag to the chalet and then back to my car. 

But yeah, keeping things clean is easy. A quick wipe goes a long way.


----------



## Leo

karmatose said:


> Yeah, I keep my stuff in a bag too. However I typically put my boots on in the parking lot because it's just easier than carrying my bag to the chalet and then back to my car.
> 
> But yeah, keeping things clean is easy. A quick wipe goes a long way.


Oh yea, I put them on in the lot and wear them back to the car too. I do the stick em in a snow pile and wipe method. Kind of like taking a winter outdoor dump


----------



## NYCboarder

im prob going to bring my board to the shop with me to see how the split color looks onthe board


----------



## girlsare2fun

*my set up..*



















2011 Lib Tech TRS C2BTX & 2010 Flow NXT-AT


----------



## swilber08

girlsare2fun said:


> 2011 Lib Tech TRS C2BTX & 2010 Flow NXT-AT


sick man...i wish every board came in wide!


----------



## girlsare2fun

I wish it was a wide... it's a 157 and I wear a size 11 boot. Hope I don't have a problem with toe drag... I know the skunk ape is basically the TRS, but wide. I just got a steal of a deal on this one, otherwise I would of bought the skunk ape.


----------



## ccole89

girlsare2fun said:


> 2011 Lib Tech TRS C2BTX & 2010 Flow NXT-AT


I'm really wanting to get this board just not sure what size. How big are you, what kind of riding do you do, and what size did you get?


----------



## UNDERGROUND6T9

Im riding a 156w burton custom ics w/est mission bindings and thirty two prospect boots.


----------



## swifty

My new ride this year, on the right. 2011 Lib Tech Dark Series 161, with 2011 black Ride Spi's. My backup board/park play boaard: 2007 Lib Tech TRS BTX 159, with 2007 Union Cadet's (I think). Sorry the new board isn't set up, its still in hiding from the wife. Wasn't supposed to get it until Nov, its killing me not to set it up.


----------



## J.Schaef

2010 Bataleon Riot 155
2009 K2 Auto Ever bindings L
2009 32 TM-Two (going to get some Ride FUL's)
AK Turbine 2L Jacket
AK Cyclic 2L pants
Lime Electric EG2s
2010 Pow Assault Gloves


----------



## girlsare2fun

ccole89 said:


> I'm really wanting to get this board just not sure what size. How big are you, what kind of riding do you do, and what size did you get?


I'm 5'11 175-180lbs (varies), and I wear a size 11 boot. The board is a 157, which has a 25.3 waist width, but I ride with a lil bit of a duck stance to avoid toe drag. I looked and the 159 had the same waist width so it made no sense to go bigger, they didn't expand the waist width 'till you got into the 160's and I just didn't wanna go that big. I do all-mountain riding, I spend about 60% of the day on the groomers and the rest in the park. I don't do rails and do very few boxes, I mostly like jumps. Board size depends on your weight and shoe size, your height means nothing. You need the weight to flex and control the board, and your shoe size matters when it comes to toe/heel drag.


----------



## girlsare2fun

UNDERGROUND6T9 said:


> Im riding a 156w burton custom ics w/est mission bindings and thirty two prospect boots.


Man that is sweet looking! Nice set up!!


----------



## Tauwolf

Agreed, those boots/bindings/board were meant to be together.... Very nice!


----------



## B.Gilly

Bindings came in:









SR15 and SF45 to match up with










Now just waiting on mother nature


----------



## UNDERGROUND6T9

Thannks for the compliments but yeah i like how it all came together nicely, bought everything from a local shop. I also bought the last board and boots, just got lucky I guess. The new outffit that I bought goes nicely as well.


----------



## Lstarrasl

girlsare2fun said:


> I wish it was a wide... it's a 157 and I wear a size 11 boot. Hope I don't have a problem with toe drag... I know the skunk ape is basically the TRS, but wide. I just got a steal of a deal on this one, otherwise I would of bought the skunk ape.


I wish the skunk ape came in non wide, love those graphics.


----------



## pmoa

*My Quiver*

2010 NS Evo 155 Ride EX & NS Heritage 158 w/ 2011 Targas


----------



## J.Schaef

pmoa said:


> 2010 NS Evo 155 Ride EX & NS Heritage 158 w/ 2011 Targas



Love this board. Sick setup man.


----------



## jeri534

163 Venture Zephyr-R Split
158 NS SL-R
160 NS Heritage
160 Burton Fish


----------



## pmoa

jeri534 said:


> 163 Venture Zephyr-R Split
> 158 NS SL-R
> 160 NS Heritage
> 160 Burton Fish


love pedobear on your heritage hahaha:laugh:


----------



## SPAZ

B.Gilly said:


> Bindings came in:


they look so awesome!


----------



## NYCboarder

pmoa said:


> 2010 NS Evo 155 Ride EX & NS Heritage 158 w/ 2011 Targas


hey where did you get those big never summer stickers from?


----------



## pmoa

NYCboarder said:


> hey where did you get those big never summer stickers from?


I got them from a local vinyl shop...but you can get them from ebay...most of those dealers on ebay will cut the decal for you for about 7 bucks shipped


----------



## CrookedMouth

10/11 159 Heritage X
10/11 Union Force
Saloman F22s

see yall at kirkwood?


----------



## Triple8Sol

B.Gilly said:


> Bindings came in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR15 and SF45 to match up with


I just ordered up the TT30 & DMCC. Can't wait for them to come in!




jeri534 said:


> 163 Venture Zephyr-R Split
> 158 NS SL-R
> 160 NS Heritage
> 160 Burton Fish


Nice quiver!


----------



## manabu

my setup: 

board: 2008 Gnu Danny Kass Vertigo Magnetraction 151
binding: 2008 Burton CO2

still going strong


----------



## snajper69

2011 Rome Targa
2011 Rome 390
200x Burton Custom 
2011 Rome Manual
2009 K2 Rider Boa Boots
2009 Sallamon F20
and some last year stuff .


----------



## NYCboarder

pmoa said:


> I got them from a local vinyl shop...but you can get them from ebay...most of those dealers on ebay will cut the decal for you for about 7 bucks shipped


Cool i found it on ebay... What size is the one you got on your board?


\Also is it a sticker? or a vinyl sticker. Like self adhesive type you can put on a car window? i dont want to order the wrong one.


----------



## oak




----------



## Puggy

In before Burton Douchefag...


----------



## Aliaz

Crappy camera but a nice board was delivered to me yesterday 

Arbor Element RX 161. Bindings are on the way to.


----------



## pmoa

NYCboarder said:


> Cool i found it on ebay... What size is the one you got on your board?
> 
> 
> \Also is it a sticker? or a vinyl sticker. Like self adhesive type you can put on a car window? i dont want to order the wrong one.


mine is an 8" x 8" it is vinyl and is the type you put on your car


----------



## iKimshi

09/10 Never Summer Circuit-R
08/09 Neon Rome 390

*will post pictures soon


----------



## l burke l

11 Never Summer Revolver 156
09 Rome Targas
10 Ride Crew Boa


----------



## ecks

11 NS Heritage 160
11 Flux SF45
11 K2 Darko Boots

Theres enough posts of the board and bindings so here are some pictures of the Heritage R.C. that I thought were cool


----------



## Tauwolf

Wow, that really is an awesome design.


----------



## sizzle

waiting for the bindings to come in


----------



## LTshredTN

sizzle said:


> waiting for the bindings to come in


sick man! whats ur first impressions of it man? what bindings u gna get for it?


----------



## Frederick

My first snowboard, perfect for Size 15's 

2010 Nitro Magnum 165cm board - 27.2 waist
'10 Drake Mentor bindings
'10 Salomon boots

I have no idea how to insert a foto. How do I get my foto onto url so I can put it in? I tried facebook but its just a link then...

cheers


----------



## Donutz

*New board: NS Heritage*

Just bought it, on this forum. Put some NXT-ATs on it. Ready to go, ready for snow.


----------



## Liqvid

My First Board =D










Wake me up when the snow arrives!


----------



## Leo

l burke l said:


> 11 Never Summer Revolver 156
> 09 Rome Targas
> 10 Ride Crew Boa


Nice Burke. You do what I do when matching bindings. I always try to match the least dominant colors on the board. Good choice with the black/green bindings :thumbsup:

@Sizzle: The Ride DH2.4 Is my favorite graphics for this year now. I totally would have gotten that board if we carried it :'(


----------



## Smitty

Liqvid said:


>



Ha, that is great. Nice one.


----------



## jonnybanz

*My Setup*








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

09/10 147 Stepchild JP Walker
10/11 Union flite bindings
10/11 Forum Kicker boots

Stepchild all the way son! uhhhhh!
IM SO STOKED!

also are my bindings were on backwards haha idk what i was thinking


----------



## l burke l

Liqvid said:


> My First Board =D
> 
> 
> 
> Wake me up when the snow arrives!



i think the boots are on the wrong legs lol


----------



## Dano

Last years Custom X
This years Flying V
Last years Co2's


----------



## Liqvid

l burke l said:


> i think the boots are on the wrong legs lol


Yeah they are =P
I noticed it some time after I took it lol


----------



## Glade Ripper

Here is some of the quiver, pics taken on my Droid X...

From left to right: 2010 K2 WWW w/ 2009 Ride Alpha MVMNT, 2011 NS SL w/ 2011 Flux SF45, 2009 K2 Zero w/ 2009 Ride NRC











Here is the new stick. Board arrived last week and bindings came today


----------



## boarder27

YES!!!


----------



## pibimbap

Ooh sick.

I have those same Cartels... do you know what year they are? I got mine used for like 50 bucks and spraypainted them.

*Before:*









*After:*









(I'll post my setup soon too, but I don't wanna put the bindings on until I wax )


----------



## ecks

Glade Ripper said:


>


I actually considered the SF45s in that color, its such a sick combination. Went with the black though, tried to stay outside the bounds of insanity and it probably wont look good on the Heritage since its a black board.


----------



## boarder27

pibimbap said:


> Ooh sick.
> 
> I have those same Cartels... do you know what year they are? I got mine used for like 50 bucks and spraypainted them.
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'll post my setup soon too, but I don't wanna put the bindings on until I wax )


They're from 2007 I think. The first year that the Cartels came out... also the first year where the toe cap was introduced.


----------



## Glade Ripper

ecks said:


> I actually considered the SF45s in that color, its such a sick combination. Went with the black though, tried to stay outside the bounds of insanity and it probably wont look good on the Heritage since its a black board.


Yeah I was going to go black but decided to go bright on the white board, I'm glad a did. Doubt anyone will have a set-up similar to mine at my mountain


----------



## Click Here

I think it's quiet sexay


156 NS Revolver
and some Flux rk30's


----------



## Triple8Sol

Finally got my Binding setups finalized! Sold my beloved Rome Targas and made the switch to all Flux this season. Since they were so similar, I hooked up a friend with my former 2010 Super Titans and kept my 2010 Feedbacks. Decided to add the newly redesigned 2011 TT30 and 2011 DMCC. Reviews to come in the near future!


----------



## ecks

Triple8Sol said:


> Finally got my Binding setups finalized! Sold my beloved Rome Targas and made the switch to all Flux this season. Didn't need 4 sets though, so I hooked up a friend with my former 2010 Super Titans. Kept my 2010 Feedbacks and added the 2011 TT30 + 2011 DMCC. Reviews to come in the near future!


I envy your Flux collection. Looking forward to your reviews, especially the on the DMCCs


----------



## Nivek

Triple8Sol said:


> Finally got my Binding setups finalized! Sold my beloved Rome Targas and made the switch to all Flux this season. Since they were so similar, I hooked up a friend with my former 2010 Super Titans and kept my 2010 Feedbacks. Decided to add the newly redesigned 2011 TT30 and 2011 DMCC. Reviews to come in the near future!


Jealous. I only get 2 new bindings this year


----------



## Triple8Sol

Nivek said:


> Jealous. I only get 2 new bindings this year


_Only?_ That's really good actually! Let me rephrase: I got rid of 2, carried 1 over, and picked up 2 more.


----------



## ecks

Triple8Sol said:


> _Only?_ That's really good actually! Let me rephrase: I got rid of 2, carried 1 over, and picked up 2 more.


Next time you want to get rid of bindings, I'll be your friend


----------



## Leo

Sick bindings Triple.


----------



## hkalien

Click Here said:


> I think it's quiet sexay
> 
> 
> 156 NS Revolver
> and some Flux rk30's


Can i ask you what size bindings and shoe size u wear? Do the boots stick out when u strap on?


----------



## Nivek

Triple8Sol said:


> _Only?_ That's really good actually! Let me rephrase: I got rid of 2, carried 1 over, and picked up 2 more.


Haha I guess. Though I don't even know if I'll like one of them. LE Nitranes. I haven't ridden metal baseplates in like 7 years, so yea.


----------



## Smitty

Nivek said:


> Jealous. I only get 2 new bindings this year


Damn dude, most people would be pretty grateful for only one new set.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Leo said:


> Sick bindings Triple.


Thanks! I'm like a kid in a candy store right now haha.



Smitty said:


> Damn dude, most people would be pretty grateful for only one new set.


Agreed!


----------



## Oscar1243

2011 banana magic/2011 union force SL. badass graphics and super pop with the basalt.
let me know what you all think.


----------



## Lstarrasl

Oscar1243 said:


> 2011 banana magic/2011 union force SL. badass graphics and super pop with the basalt.
> let me know what you all think.
> 
> That board is retarded sick, if there is a better looking board, I want to see it!!! I wish it had C2 and bigger


----------



## Oscar1243

Lstarrasl said:


> Oscar1243 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 banana magic/2011 union force SL. badass graphics and super pop with the basalt.
> let me know what you all think.
> 
> That board is retarded sick, if there is a better looking board, I want to see it!!! I wish it had C2 and bigger
> 
> 
> 
> it has a slight C2... but yeah, 158w is as big as it gets.
Click to expand...


----------



## HoboMaster

Wow trippy looking board. I wonder how they get that shimmer/glitter look.


----------



## Click Here

hkalien said:


> Can i ask you what size bindings and shoe size u wear? Do the boots stick out when u strap on?


My binding are a size L. and I have some size 12(us) ThirtyTwo's.
I don't have much overhang. I got the revolver because it's wider for larger binding/boots.


----------



## Lstarrasl

HoboMaster said:


> Wow trippy looking board. I wonder how they get that shimmer/glitter look.


Wait until you see it in person, looks like a 70's ski boat sooo sick!


----------



## DBLdangerTILT

2010 Revolver R and 2011 Bosses for the start of the season


----------



## Smitty

Triple8Sol said:


>


The TT30's look real good in that color combo, nice.


----------



## Tom Zarebczan

NS Revolver 156W w/ 2008 Ride Beta MVMT bindings.


----------



## woodhomie1996

Bataleon Riot 155 w/ Drake Super Sports (Might put my Forces on)


----------



## NYCboarder

I really like those blue and white 390 bosses... I may throw them on my 2010 evo-r (black and purple). I know it wont match but i could care less lol... I dont like the black and white.. I have a pair of targas that are white and black so no reason to get another. And the solid black is boring.. Mayb ill find a blue sticker to throw on their to make it match something but they just pop.. im going to the shop tom to check them out...


Has anyone who has the 390 bosses taken them for a test run yet?


----------



## avenged1985

NYCboarder said:


> Has anyone who has the 390 bosses taken them for a test run yet?



Tried out my boss 390's a couple days ago. Didnt use the canted foot bed because they sent me L/XL instead of S/M, but over all there were pretty good. The toe strap stayed on much better than the strap on the cartels. Lovin the bindings so far, ill let you know how they are with the canting once I recieve the correct size.


----------



## imprezd

Snow Already!


----------



## Digger

avenged1985 said:


> Tried out my boss 390's a couple days ago. Didnt use the canted foot bed because they sent me L/XL instead of S/M, but over all there were pretty good. The toe strap stayed on much better than the strap on the cartels. Lovin the bindings so far, ill let you know how they are with the canting once I recieve the correct size.


Just purchased some bosses! I'm just wonderin how stiff they are. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## VTRDR

I bought some Unions but after mounting them on my board and staring at them for a week I realized how well my 390's always worked for me. I promtly returned the unions and picked up a pair of 390 bosses. Rome for the win.


----------



## NYCboarder

avenged1985 said:


> Tried out my boss 390's a couple days ago. Didnt use the canted foot bed because they sent me L/XL instead of S/M, but over all there were pretty good. The toe strap stayed on much better than the strap on the cartels. Lovin the bindings so far, ill let you know how they are with the canting once I recieve the correct size.


sweet im going to the shop soon to check them out. ill prob pick them up.. cant wait to go riding


----------



## WolfSnow

2011 Burton Hero 152 
2011 Burton Lexa EST
2011 Burton Bootique
http://i54.tinypic.com/2entiwy.jpg
http://i56.tinypic.com/whyybo.jpg
http://i51.tinypic.com/25rysl5.jpg
http://i54.tinypic.com/nvv5gp.jpg
http://i53.tinypic.com/2zqrgc1.jpg
I have been messing with the stance and such since then.
Any advice on where about to put the bindings (how far apart) would be nice too.


----------



## VTRDR

Gnu Danny Kass with Rome 390 Bosses and K2 WWW with 390's.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Nothing new this year, but I'm stoked for all of you

2008 Burton Vapor w/ Salomon Relay XLT Bindings
2010 Never Summer Evo-R w/ Rome SDS 390 Bindings


----------



## Frederick

My first board

Got '10 drake Mentor bindings
'10 Salomon faction boots
'10 Nitro Magnum 165 wide










Stiff bindings, comfy boots, big board for big shoes, can't wait for the snow......


----------



## dreww

Digger said:


> Just purchased some bosses! I'm just wonderin how stiff they are. Any thoughts on that?


The new asym highback design is a tad stiffer, but not much. You can really feel the lack of binding lift with the new VROD tech in the binding too. The Boss is my favorite binding Rome has put out in years, it just feels so solid when riding.


----------



## NYCboarder

dreww said:


> The new asym highback design is a tad stiffer, but not much. You can really feel the lack of binding lift with the new VROD tech in the binding too. The Boss is my favorite binding Rome has put out in years, it just feels so solid when riding.


What do you mean by "lack of binding lift"?


----------



## AAA

New UPZ hardboots. Nice, super snug fit.


----------



## dreww

NYCboarder said:


> What do you mean by "lack of binding lift"?


Many bindings have, and still do, feel like they lift off the board when pressing, tweaking, grabbing, carving, etc. The new V-Rod tech in the Rome bindings keeps your binding feeling locked onto the snowboard thus giving you more leverage and side to side mobility.


----------



## jonnybanz

AAA said:


> New UPZ hardboots. Nice, super snug fit.


whoa what are those insane looking boots used for?


----------



## garavac

here is mine...will post 3 posts, cause i forgot photobucket pass...
here...


----------



## garavac

old and new


----------



## garavac

and boots...
tnx, and sorry 4 3 posts..


----------



## DrnknZag

-All mountain: 2011 Never Summer SL 158, 2011 Rome Targa
-Powder: 2010 Ride Slackcountry 164, 2009 Ride CAD
-Early/late season & park (not shown): 2008 Burton Custom 158, 2008 Burton Cartel
-2009 Burton SLX boots


----------



## Snowfox

garavac said:


> old and new




The Atomic Radon is so damn sexy... rides like a tank too, haha.


----------



## AAA

jonnybanz, Hardboots are used with plate bindings on alpine snowboards, usually for freecarving and/or racing. They are much stiffer than common softboots and provide more power, responsiveness, and control for that type of riding.


----------



## garavac

Snowfox said:


> The Atomic Radon is so damn sexy... rides like a tank too, haha.


it was my beginner board-got a great deal, but did not know s**t, it is a 169 an i was going mach 3 all the time


----------



## SPAZ

Snowolf, I just noticed that color scheme. I'm liking the rasta! :thumbsup:


----------



## PeterG

Capita Ultrafear FK
Rome Bindings
(The old ladies 5150 Empress in the background)









Spyder Jibber Pants
Oakley Jacket









Anon Goggles
Bula hat
Columbia Gloves







[/IMG]


----------



## garavac

Snowolf said:


> +1.....:thumbsup:
> 
> You aint kidding about the thing being a tank...mine is a 169 and it`s like riding a railroad tie....:laugh:
> 
> I love it for speed and big mountain lines and huge open bowls...fucker is a death trap in the tight trees....
> 
> 
> and tight trees was my first real *freeride* experience...
> death trap is a small word for that-i was blue when i got to the end


----------



## espalb92

2011 stepchild salaryman 155
2010 union forces
2010 32 tm-two boots


----------



## Triple8Sol

Still waiting on my Heritage. But here's a teaser for what I've setup so far.

All mountain freestyle setup: 2010 Bataleon Jam + 2010 Flux Feedback









Park setup: 2011 Bataleon (new) Evil Twin + 2011 Flux TT30


----------



## TomasZ

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Nothing new this year, but I'm stoked for all of you
> 
> 2008 Burton Vapor w/ Salomon Relay XLT Bindings
> 2010 Never Summer Evo-R w/ Rome SDS 390 Bindings


@Infinite

That evo is sick!


----------



## twin89

Triple8Sol said:


> Still waiting on my Heritage. But here's a teaser for what I've setup so far.
> 
> All mountain freestyle setup: 2010 Bataleon Jam + 2010 Flux Feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Park setup: 2011 Bataleon (new) Evil Twin + 2011 Flux TT30


SOOOOOOO SEXY!!!!! the evil twin with the tt30s is prob my fav looking setup on here so far!


----------



## thtrussiankid01

killacam25 said:


> Got the Fresh setup for next season 2010/11 Rome Artifact 85 and 390 Boss. Now I just need to sell my left nut and get some boots. Possibly Nikes or DC Parks or Rogans.
> View attachment 3553


yo how are the 390 bosses. I was gonna get them for my rome artifact but i got the contraband instead


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

TomasZ said:


> @Infinite
> 
> That evo is sick!


thx, he's my favourite :laugh:


----------



## Method

Whenever this board gets here YAY!. The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive The B.S. About B.S Winner


----------



## Triple8Sol

twin89 said:


> SOOOOOOO SEXY!!!!! the evil twin with the tt30s is prob my fav looking setup on here so far!


Thanks!


----------



## KzooSpade31

2011 NS Heritage X
2011 Burton CO2s

Thx to all the info received through the good folks on this site prior to this purchase!!


----------



## pretendo

09 Banana Forum Faction Bindings
10 Burton Custom V-Rocker Burton Mission Bindings


----------



## oldlady

10/11 Yes GDOH 154









+ 
09/10 Targas


----------



## Boosted7

2011 Bataleon Evil Twin with 2011 Rome 390 Boss


----------



## Nivek

oldlady said:


> 10/11 Yes GDOH 154


I want. A lot.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Boosted7 said:


> 2011 Bataleon Evil Twin with 2011 Rome 390 Boss


Good to see another new ET!


----------



## jonnybanz

espalb92 said:


> 2011 stepchild salaryman 155
> 2010 union forces
> 2010 32 tm-two boots


Finally another stepchild! sick setup bro


----------



## Deviant

Same set-up as last year due to money issues...(topsheet is a silver metal flake, looks weird in photos)

Burton X8 155
Triad EST's


----------



## v-verb

rephreshed said:


> This is my new lady. An 08/09 K2 Fling. I'm thinking about getting a pair of these for the board:


Cool setup!


----------



## v-verb

songa said:


> no REAL images yet as im stil waiting on my boards to come in but i just got a SICK deal on this brand new 2011 bataleon evil twin artist edition in 154 for under $300!!!
> 
> 
> here are my boards+bindings setup:
> 
> -2011 Bataleon Evil Twin Artist Edition 154
> +2010 Union Force Bindings (White)
> 
> -2011 Never Summer SL-R 155
> +2011 Rome 390 Boss Bindings (Black on Black)
> 
> -2011 Capita Indoor Survival FK 156
> +2011 Union Force Bindings (White)
> 
> 
> Boots: 2011 ThirtyTwo Lashed Boots 10.5
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think???


Killer board! Saw one today


----------



## rephreshed

v-verb said:


> Cool setup!


thanks! still deciding on what bindings to get for it.


----------



## Tygris

Bribing the gods for snow in TriState area:dunno: can't hurt...


----------



## stani

Boosted7 said:


> 2011 Bataleon Evil Twin with 2011 Rome 390 Boss


Awesome setup!


----------



## LTshredTN

Tygris said:


> Bribing the gods for snow in TriState area:dunno: can't hurt...


dude is the bird brown or is it just the effect of the brown bindings making it look that way? either way its a sick setup! what fluxs are those?


----------



## little devil

There sf45's


----------



## RockCrayfish

Here's my gear for my upcoming _first_ season. 

Some pretty basic stuff but hopefully it will get the job done.


Rossi RPM 160, Burton Freestyle bindings, and Head Classic 1.70 boots...


----------



## Jud_X

heres mine for this year 

























Brand new 2010 ns sl-r 161
390 bosses


----------



## Tygris

LTshredTN said:


> dude is the bird brown or is it just the effect of the brown bindings making it look that way?  either way its a sick setup! what fluxs are those?


When you see it in person, u can see the textures in the bird in brown. Great detail, and the SF45s are dark brown too!


----------



## Wrongday

here's my lil setup:

Burton blunt 155
Salomon Chiefs bindings 
32 Exus boots


----------



## laz167

2010 Capita Indoor survival with '09 Forces, 2010 Stairmaster with 2011 Forces, 2010 Nitro Subzero with 2010 Forces..My ex's Sierra V-spot with ('08 Technine dimes..I think)..


----------



## ebs675

2011 NS SL 158. Just got it today. I was back and forth between this board and another board but I decided on the SL. I love my old grungy Salomon Chief bindings. Come one snow !!!


----------



## casper3043

laz167 said:


> 2010 Capita Indoor survival with '09 Forces, 2010 Stairmaster with 2011 Forces, 2010 Nitro Subzero with 2010 Forces..My ex's Sierra V-spot with ('08 Technine dimes..I think)..


my setup is the '10 capita indoor survival with cyan 2011 forces...looks sick


----------



## EnVme




----------



## OHeazt

No real pictures yet but picking up the 10/11 Black Neversummer Evo with Pink and Green Base with 09/10 Black Ride Contrabands. Thanks guys for helping me pick it out.


----------



## Triple8Sol

casper3043 said:


> my setup is the '10 capita indoor survival with cyan 2011 forces...looks sick





OHeazt said:


> No real pictures yet but picking up the 10/11 Black Neversummer Evo with Pink and Green Base with 09/10 Black Ride Contrabands. Thanks guys for helping me pick it out.


Nobody cares.  Read the 2nd line of the 1st post in this thread.


----------



## Chaos Theory

These are what I'll be riding this season:








(and no, not the cat lol)


----------



## suicidelemming

First post on the forum might as well be here.

2008-2009 Burton Custom 157W w/ 2008-2009 Burton Cartels


----------



## binarypie

I'll play


----------



## turbospartan

I know there are a bunch of Lib Tech haters out there... but just got this delivered yesterday:











Here is the rocker profile, which definitely looks to be more than just banana (looks like the C2 hybrid style):


----------



## Donutz

turbospartan said:


> I know there are a bunch of Lib Tech haters out there...


Why? I understand Burton haters, because Burton is the 800-lb gorilla, but why Lib Tech?


----------



## rgrwilco

Donutz said:


> Why? I understand Burton haters, because Burton is the 800-lb gorilla, but why Lib Tech?


Well, I don't hate them, but i wont buy one until their edges are fully wrapped around the entire board.


----------



## jimster716

jimster716 said:


> My 2010-2011 season decks. 2011 NS Heritage with 2011 Rome Targas. 2010 Capita Ultrafear with 2009 Union Force/Contact frankenbinders.
> 
> A member asked if I had pics of the 2011 Heritage with 2011 Targas in white.


The Ultrafear FK is *SOLD* and it's being replaced by this:

Omatic Tony Hawk









+ SINTERED BS TECH base
+ DUALSLANT™ sidewall technology
+ TRIAXIAL fiberglass matrix
+ PowerBEAM™ carbon/kevlar laminates
+ CLEVERcore™ technology
+ TRIRADIAL™ sidecut technology
+ MEN'S Freestyle flex pattern


----------



## woodhomie1996

jimster716 said:


> The Ultrafear FK is *SOLD* and it's being replaced by this:
> 
> Omatic Tony Hawk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + SINTERED BS TECH base
> + DUALSLANT™ sidewall technology
> + TRIAXIAL fiberglass matrix
> + PowerBEAM™ carbon/kevlar laminates
> + CLEVERcore™ technology
> + TRIRADIAL™ sidecut technology
> + MEN'S Freestyle flex pattern


That Omatic is so sick, I was just looking at it yesterday!


----------



## shifty00

The girls new toy (147 Roxy ally), my new toy (159 GNU AG), and my trusty tried and true billygoat (166) now for pow/big mt. use only. Man the AG looks sexy this season cant see it in the pic but it has meta-flake in the top sheet, niiice.


----------



## SPAZ




----------



## Lstarrasl

rgrwilco said:


> Well, I don't hate them, but i wont buy one until their edges are fully wrapped around the entire board.


That's funny, guess who started full wrapped snowboards? Lib


----------



## jeri534

nice, now wheres the snow!


----------



## Triple8Sol

jeri534 said:


> nice, now wheres the snow!


Seriously! If Timberline is open this weekend, you down to day trip it down to OR?

Oh and I wonder if anyone will notice the sticker on my Heritage haha.


----------



## jeri534

Triple8Sol said:


> Seriously! If Timberline is open this weekend, you down to day trip it down to OR?
> 
> Oh and I wonder if anyone will notice the sticker on my Heritage haha.


Id be down but I gotta be back in Seattle around 5-6ish on Saturday and I gotta finish packing Sunday....

Are they open monday?


----------



## Triple8Sol

jeri534 said:


> Id be down but I gotta be back in Seattle around 5-6ish on Saturday and I gotta finish packing Sunday....
> 
> Are they open monday?


Weekend only operations ever since they opened last month, although it was closed entirely last weekend. Why don't you finish the bulk of your packing earlier you lazy ass haha.


----------



## woodhomie1996

My brother in law is probably going to pick up a Bataleon Evil Twin with some Drake Reloads.I will post pictures as soon as he picks it up.


----------



## NYCboarder

Bindings finally came in! yay!


----------



## Qball

Triple8Sol said:


> Weekend only operations ever since they opened last month, although it was closed entirely last weekend. Why don't you finish the bulk of your packing earlier you lazy ass haha.


Timberline opened the last 3 days now and I think they plan on staying open through the weekend. They only ran Pucci today though so it's not really worth it.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Finally got my 2011 season quiver dialed. Lots of research, went back/forth changing my mind many times, and even bought/sold a few boards to figure it out. It was tough b/c originally I was going to have 4-5, but decided it best to keep as small a quiver as possible this season. Still might add a 4th though…we’ll see. Got them all brand spanking new, and I got say, I love new boards out of the factory shrinkwrap and boardsleeves, pulling off the factory stickers, and knowing I’m the first to molest it. Am I the only one that actually enjoys smelling the chemicals from a new board? lol

2011 Bataleon (new) Evil Twin 157 for AM FS
2011 Never Summer Heritage 158 for AM FR
2011 K2 Gyrator 162 for Pow




















Side profile shot to show the different base shapes on these boards (front to back). The ET has trad. camber in the middle, although shortened up and of course TBT at each end that doesn’t show up in this pic. The Heritage has RC with quite a bit of rocker in the middle, and noticeable camber outside of each set of binding inserts. The Gyrator is completely flat in the middle (50%) with rockered ends (50%).











After picking up 2 sets of Flux bindings last season and instantly falling in love with them, I decided to convert to all Flux for this season.

2010 Flux Feedback for AM FS
2011 Flux TT30 for AM FR
2011 Flux DMCC for Pow


----------



## --bigtime--

Sweet sticker job on the Heritage Trip8.
If you ride her this season and are looking to unload so as to redo your 2011/12 quiver hit me up.
Happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## TLN

Here's mine: 
Never Summer Legacy-R 174cm 08-09
Ride CAD XL 09-10
Salamon Malamute US13 07-08



Closer shot of CAD's:


And that's me shredding on it last season. But i got soft Flux binders that year:

Shredding by Victor TLN, on Flickr


----------



## jliu

^thats a disgusting pic....where is that?

setup (have resisted to buy anything new...)
151 Burton Custom
Burton Cartels
Nitro Team TLS boots (to be possibly replaced by some f22s)


----------



## TLN

jliu said:


> ^thats a disgusting pic....where is that?


Thanks. That was shot somewhere in Kazachstan(yep, we ride here too  )


----------



## Triple8Sol

--bigtime-- said:


> Sweet sticker job on the Heritage Trip8.
> If you ride her this season and are looking to unload so as to redo your 2011/12 quiver hit me up.
> Happy to take it off your hands.


That's a board I'll be keeping the entire season, although it's always possible I'll sell it at the end of this season or beginning of next. I had the Heritage-R last year, and it was one of my 3 favorite and most ridden boards for that season, which is why I pre-ordered the new one for this season.


----------



## WolfSnow

2011 Burton Boutique EST
2011 Burton Lexa EST
2011 Burton Hero


----------



## thtrussiankid01

you know i haven't seen one pair of contrabands as i looked through all the boards


----------



## OHeazt

Kind cool,you can see core from this picture


----------



## OHeazt

thtrussiankid01 said:


> you know i haven't seen one pair of contrabands as i looked through all the boards


 Weird just posted a picture of mine and I looked up and I saw this post


----------



## thtrussiankid01

OHeazt said:


> View attachment 4235
> View attachment 4236
> Kind cool,you can see core from this picture
> View attachment 4237


finally contrabands


----------



## thtrussiankid01

OHeazt said:


> Weird just posted a picture of mine and I looked up and I saw this post


damn thats crazy haha


----------



## thtrussiankid01

*Fresh New Setup*
































Got that fresh new setup worked my left nut off for it
09/10 Rome Artifact 10/11 Ride Contraband 09/10 Burton Moto
got some sims board for freeriding with nidecker ff760 binding
got some green spyder pants and a blue grenade jacket


----------



## gnarbiscuits

2011 NS Heritage 158
2010 Union Force with Ride Thingrip 3D toestrap (frankenbinder steeez)
2009 Burton SLX boots
Spyder outerwear
Beer Pack
Spy Soldiers and a RED HiFi helmet... minus the gaper gap lol
Dale's Pale Ale (canned on 7-20-10)

Cant wait to shred this year... should be a good one!!


----------



## gnarbiscuits

Another pic of the frankenforce bindings on my heritage


----------



## Triple8Sol

gnarbiscuits said:


> Another pic of the frankenforce bindings on my heritage


Nice! That's the only way I'd go back to Union bindings (swapping in diff toestraps).


----------



## woodhomie1996

gnarbiscuits said:


> Another pic of the frankenforce bindings on my heritage


Nice I may do this to my Drakes


----------



## gnarbiscuits

Thanks guys. After extensive carpet boarding, the toe strap seems better in every way. I don't have to crank it down to get a nice firm hold. However, it is easier to over-tighten, but I'd rather have that option than not.


----------



## Wraith

*My Set Up for '11*

2011 Never Summer SL 158 / K2 CTS Cinch
2004 Nidecker Project FS 162 / K2 Cinch
first new jacket in a long time, from Oakley a Freight jacket

Also going to be in Nitro Boots again, my old Teams or maybe new Recoils


----------



## hkalien

got some 2009 K2 Darkos boots


----------



## Alban

Board: Ride Society 10
Bindings: Ride Contraband 11
Boots: ThirtyTwo Lashed


----------



## X Live2Ride X

Burton Process


----------



## parkit...

is big B in prison?


----------



## paul07ss

NS Legacy with rome 390 Boss


----------



## oneshot

but with a snowboard


----------



## jmerickson

No new gear for me this year

09 GNU Rider's Choice
10 Union Force SL
08 Salomon F20


----------



## andrewboktor

Hello everyone,

so I finally got my own everything. I know that those stuff might not be the best out there, but I am on a very very tight budget. I got the board, boots and bindings for 179 Euros (that would be like $240).

Please let me know what you think about the quality of the setup, I would be happy to take specific photos if that would help you evaluate the gear more accurately.


----------



## purple_sparkles

It's a pretty cool looking design- what brand is that?


----------



## ecks

purple_sparkles said:


> It's a pretty cool looking design- what brand is that?


Looks like Airtracks out of Berlin. They have some sick designs on their boards: 

http://www.airtracks.de/


----------



## andrewboktor

purple_sparkles said:


> It's a pretty cool looking design- what brand is that?


Airtracks Sketch Wide 155cm
Airtracks Star Pro Bindings
Airtracks Star Pro Boots

I would be happy to give a review once I take this baby to the slopes. But I will need huge help in doing that since I never rode the same board twice (rentals, you know..)

Cheers!!


----------



## richarddda

Just got these and assembled them today.

2011 Rome Anthem
2011 Union Force-SL

Should be a sick season. I'm going to test them out at Big Bear next week.

ImageShack: Host and Share your Photos and Videos - img20101117134718.jpg
ImageShack: Host and Share your Photos and Videos - img20101117130627.jpg


----------



## Paranormal

here is my setup. the slayblade is my brothers. plus some swag from house


----------



## treymchattie

08 K2 WWW 154/ride LX bindings/ thirtytwo lashed boots

09? ride kink factory prototype 156 for shits and giggles


----------



## roremc

This is my new toy. 155 Never Summer Evo and Rome 390's. My last two boards were black so I thought I would go for something with a bit of color.








I was a bit unsure about the Evo (looks wise) but it looks great in person! Can't wait to get this out and about!


----------



## Triple8Sol

Paranormal said:


>


Damn I want that Slayblade so bad. My buddy is getting one, unfortunately it'll be a 164w so I can't even ride it


----------



## Milo303

roremc said:


> This is my new toy. 155 Never Summer Evo and Rome 390's. My last two boards were black so I thought I would go for something with a bit of color.
> View attachment 4268
> 
> 
> I was a bit unsure about the Evo (looks wise) but it looks great in person! Can't wait to get this out and about!


Very very clean look/match


----------



## eastCOASTkills

roremc said:


> This is my new toy. 155 Never Summer Evo and Rome 390's. My last two boards were black so I thought I would go for something with a bit of color.
> View attachment 4268
> 
> 
> I was a bit unsure about the Evo (looks wise) but it looks great in person! Can't wait to get this out and about!


oh my god that is beautiful. wow.


----------



## MistahTaki

Paranormal said:


> here is my setup. the slayblade is my brothers. plus some swag from house


have you ever snowboarded before?


----------



## Paranormal

MistahTaki said:


> have you ever snowboarded before?


nah man i just felt like dropping serious moneys on a hobby i might like :laugh:


why do you ask? cause i bought some new gear? i dont have any pics of my old 2002 burton clash i sold it... it was a great board. i wanted to get a new burton custom but i didnt want to get stuck with those propitiatory EST bindings so i took a gamble on these two. :thumbsup:


----------



## Liqvid

treymchattie said:


> 08 K2 WWW 154/ride LX bindings/ thirtytwo lashed boots
> 
> 09? ride kink factory prototype 156 for shits and giggles


:thumbsup: for the Razer Sticker... :laugh:


----------



## Salvation

Paranormal said:


> nah man i just felt like dropping serious moneys on a hobby i might like :laugh:
> 
> 
> why do you ask? cause i bought some new gear? i dont have any pics of my old 2002 burton clash i sold it... it was a great board. i wanted to get a new burton custom but i didnt want to get stuck with those propitiatory EST bindings so i took a gamble on these two. :thumbsup:


Non-EST bindings would've worked on Burton's Channel mate.


----------



## Paranormal

Salvation said:


> Non-EST bindings would've worked on Burton's Channel mate.



well ill be damned... you just ruined my day 

why on some reviews people were saying you had to have the est bindings :dunno:


----------



## MistahTaki

Paranormal said:


> nah man i just felt like dropping serious moneys on a hobby i might like :laugh:
> 
> 
> why do you ask? cause i bought some new gear? i dont have any pics of my old 2002 burton clash i sold it... it was a great board. i wanted to get a new burton custom but i didnt want to get stuck with those propitiatory EST bindings so i took a gamble on these two. :thumbsup:


you dont have to use est bindings on the channels. I dont think you can see the measurements though.


----------



## Salvation

Paranormal said:


> well ill be damned... you just ruined my day
> 
> why on some reviews people were saying you had to have the est bindings :dunno:


I'm sorry buddy.

While EST bindings restrict you to Burton boards equipped with the "Channel",you could have fulfilled your Burton dream nonetheless, without being tied down by their proprietary stuff, by going with non-EST Burton bindings, or even bindings offered by the plethora of other brands out there. Those work with "Channel-ed" boards too.

Having said this, Burton's non-EST bindings also work with boards bearing other labels.

In fact, I was faced with the same problem and didn't wanna be tied down by proprietary EST, so I went with non-EST bindings on my Custom Flying-V.


----------



## Salvation

MistahTaki said:


> you dont have to use est bindings on the channels. I dont think you can see the measurements though.


Yes, u can.
The Burton discs have windows in them that allow you to line up your binders nicely.


----------



## binarypie

All this talk of "being locked into blah blah blah" is bullshit.

You aren't buying software.
You aren't buying some giant enterprise account system.
Your business/personal life are not on the line here.
You will not have a bunch of agree employees or customers mob through your office door if you suddenly change vendors.

Its a fcuking snowboard! So you paid 700 dollars for new board and bindings that have fancy channel/est stuff. The end of the season comes and you decide you don't like it.
Guess what? that's about 100/mo to save to be able to buy brand new board and bindings before the next season. Most of you probably spend more than that for lunches and lattes. 
The cost per month could be even lower if you manage to sell your used gear.

I'm sorry but you aren't locked into shit. All of you thinking otherwise are living in a fake reality.


----------



## graybox

travis rice 2011
nike kaiju 2011
rome 390 boss


----------



## Paranormal

i want some kaiju's so bad


----------



## MistahTaki

graybox said:


> travis rice 2011
> nike kaiju 2011
> rome 390 boss


Nike boots...wow. they look amazing.


----------



## graybox

hell yeeeeee. best boots ive ever worn. you can feel everything. and they really do feel like a shoe. such a slim profile. they are expensive but way worth it. such a significant difference in comfort and feel from anything ive ever worn. cant wait to take em to the mountain.


----------



## LTshredTN

graybox said:


> hell yeeeeee. best boots ive ever worn. you can feel everything. and they really do feel like a shoe. such a slim profile. they are expensive but way worth it. such a significant difference in comfort and feel from anything ive ever worn. cant wait to take em to the mountain.


man those boots are the most comfortable ive ever had on my feet! i tried on those at my local shop last week and it really doesnt even feel like a snowboard boot! u went out this season it looks like, u got over a grand of stuff right there! haha


----------



## Petey

LOL at saying they are the best boots you've worn and you haven't even ridden them yet


----------



## graybox

LTshredTN said:


> man those boots are the most comfortable ive ever had on my feet! i tried on those at my local shop last week and it really doesnt even feel like a snowboard boot! u went out this season it looks like, u got over a grand of stuff right there! haha


yeah man, things have been going well, so i figured i could treat myself. so stoked for the season!



Petey said:


> LOL at saying they are the best boots you've worn and you haven't even ridden them yet


ill leave this one alone. go somewhere homie.


----------



## hkalien

graybox said:


> hell yeeeeee. best boots ive ever worn. you can feel everything. and they really do feel like a shoe. such a slim profile. they are expensive but way worth it. such a significant difference in comfort and feel from anything ive ever worn. cant wait to take em to the mountain.


I'm not a fan of black boots but those are just soo sexy with those white laces.


----------



## TN_shredder

graybox said:


> hell yeeeeee. best boots ive ever worn. you can feel everything. and they really do feel like a shoe. such a slim profile. they are expensive but way worth it. such a significant difference in comfort and feel from anything ive ever worn. cant wait to take em to the mountain.


i bought a pair a few weeks ago and cant wait to ride in em. they are by far the most comfortable and lightest boot ive ever put on


----------



## --bigtime--

Any shrinkage tech in those Nikes???
Also you think they fit pretty true to size once they pack out?


----------



## MistahTaki

--bigtime-- said:


> Any shrinkage tech in those Nikes???
> Also you think they fit pretty true to size once they pack out?


they havent worn them out yet. SON!


----------



## treymchattie

Liqvid said:


> :thumbsup: for the Razer Sticker... :laugh:


ha ha thanks! im not about throwing every sticker on my board that i find, most of them mean something. i got the razer because i am a huge PC gamer, the MC chris "lifes a bitch" because i am a huge fan of his music and unheard of musicians in general, whiskey militia because i love buying from them. the one in the middle is my squadrons tag. the dice read 85 and it matches the board well. oh and i am addicted to energy drinks (i get a headache if i dont have one per day) so i threw on a rockstar sticker.


----------



## Paranormal

MistahTaki said:


> they havent worn them out yet. SON!


im waiting patiently for reviews after a bit of use.

btw anyone seen this version? they are sick fo real my ninja's


----------



## pmoa

I just got Kaijus as well! but I got the 2010's for 175! Sick colorway!


----------



## MistahTaki

Paranormal said:


> im waiting patiently for reviews after a bit of use.
> 
> btw anyone seen this version? they are sick fo real my ninja's


looks like a women's boots


----------



## JoeR

graybox said:


> hell yeeeeee. best boots ive ever worn. you can feel everything. and they really do feel like a shoe. such a slim profile. they are expensive but way worth it. such a significant difference in comfort and feel from anything ive ever worn. cant wait to take em to the mountain.


Why do Nike boots come in a Tiffany box?


----------



## Paranormal

MistahTaki said:


> looks like a women's boots


they are def mens. they are a some pro riders named GIGI RUF


JoeR said:


> Why do Nike boots come in a Tiffany box?



Why do you know what a tiffany's box looks like is the better question


----------



## JoeR

Paranormal said:


> Why do you know what a tiffany's box looks like is the better question


My sister gave me a silver pen as a gift. I keep it in the original box because I rarely use it and don't want it to tarnish. But I don't think I've seen such a box blown up to snowboard boot size before. Nike must be sending a message of some kind.


----------



## Donutz

Paranormal said:


> Why do you know what a tiffany's box looks like is the better question


If you're married, you'll learn a lot more than you really want about a lot of subjects you'd rather not know about.


----------



## eug3fo

10 Ride Rx
10 K2 WWW


----------



## jds1

New here. Site is amazing! Here is what im going with for this season:

Skate Banana 151
Union Force Cyan


----------



## eug3fo

MistahTaki said:


> looks like a women's boots


I agree, looks like girls boots and they're pretty ugly


----------



## goleee33

My new set up. Just picked it up today. Can't wait to take it out.


----------



## Kwiekie

2011 Burton custom flying V
2011 burton cartel
2010 salomon boots



























To show the rocker-camber 

I can't wait to test it out indoor next week


----------



## mcancelliere

2011 Neversummer SL
2011 Union Force SL
2011 Nike Kaiju

first board, what do you think?


----------



## Paranormal

mcancelliere said:


> 2011 Neversummer SL
> 2011 Union Force SL
> 2011 Nike Kaiju
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first board, what do you think?


horrible horrible choice

should of got a burton




lol jk


----------



## skatebanana101

YEEEE my new setup is here!
2011 Lib Tech Box Scratcher
2011 Rome 390 Boss
2010 Lib Tech Skate Banana
2006 Burton Custom


----------



## gamer565




----------



## spyder

I would post pics but my camera took a crap on me but I have a forum elite board 152 GT strap in Bindings and thirty-two boots and a smith helmet just in case I decide some back country as far as clothing I just wear my street cloths


----------



## Triple8Sol

Paranormal said:


> btw anyone seen this version? they are sick fo real my ninja's


----------



## Nivek

Kaijus look like moonboots.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Nivek said:


> Kaijus look like moonboots.


I think the regular Kaiju looks dope, like some Windrunners.


----------



## ev13wt

pmoa said:


> I just got Kaijus as well! but I got the 2010's for 175! Sick colorway!


Damn thats a short snowboard dude. ehe. Whats that 10.5 incher? But sick boots. Not sure I'd trust Nike for boots though - do report back on them.


----------



## WojtasiakPL

Thats me  Never Summer Evo + Flux RK30 ;;]


----------



## pmoa

ev13wt said:


> Damn thats a short snowboard dude. ehe. Whats that 10.5 incher? But sick boots. Not sure I'd trust Nike for boots though - do report back on them.


Haha...Just put some superfeet insoles in them and will review once i ride....stupid PA hills


----------



## Paranormal

love it :thumbsup:


----------



## Jacko_390srock

NYCboarder said:


> Bindings finally came in! yay!


you using the canting with those?


----------



## NYCboarder

Jacko_390srock said:


> you using the canting with those?


Yea I am going to put the canting on once it starts snowing. I just wanted to get them on to compress the base padding bc it is tough to get the screws in the first time you set it up, cant wait to ride them! (no pun intended)


----------



## Clorox

Well, since I'm still no park star or anything, I'm keeping it all low-key (plus I'm not a huge fan of a whole lot of flash). The board on the left is my old Academy Merit 157 (first board - about four years old) and the one on the right is the Arbor Cascade that I just picked up today.  Outfit is all black and white (spoiled myself with a new jacket and the Smith IO's) with a bit of gold; I may rock a gold bandanna for a little bit of color...  

Btw, I know not many people know much about the Cascade since it's an REI exclusive, but, if anyone has ridden it before, what were your thoughts? I'm going to be stuck riding in Michigan for the most part... I've read that it does alright on ice and hard-packed, but was wondering what others' takes were.

EDIT: The bindings on the Merit are nothing special, just some old Ride EX. As for the Cascade, I'd love to get these after I save up a bit: http://www.rei.com/product/806347


----------



## Paranormal

Glade Ripper said:


>


:thumbsup:


so much win


----------



## Paranormal

Oscar1243 said:


> 2011 banana magic/2011 union force SL. badass graphics and super pop with the basalt.
> let me know what you all think.


----------



## Paranormal

Tygris said:


> Bribing the gods for snow in TriState area:dunno: can't hurt...













CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ev13wt

Damn I always think of Germanys bundesadler when I see the Never Summer boards. Really awesome style though. I love.


----------



## Paranormal

hkalien said:


> got some 2009 K2 Darkos boots


exact combo i have coming.. and i must say it looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paranormal

and sorry for bumpin a bunch of old posts.. im going through the thead from the begining and seeing them for the first time :laugh:

post some more pics guys


----------



## Graphic Nature

In with the new, out with the old!

(Right) New: 2011 Capita Quiver Killer 157, 2010 Rome Targas

(Left) Old: 2004 Burton Cruizer 155, 2004 Burton Freestyle


----------



## Triple8Sol

Paranormal said:


> and sorry for bumpin a bunch of old posts.. im going through the thead from the begining and seeing them for the first time :laugh:
> 
> post some more pics guys


That's what the multi-quote button is for


----------



## kingkoajmr

166 Voile Mojo Split w/09 Ride SPI
164.5 Lib T.Rice w/2011 Rome Targa
161 Never Summer SL w/2010 Ride NRc

_Edit: Took me a while to get the photo not giant_


----------



## Triple8Sol

What you know about that? Finally got all my avy gear together:

BCA Tracker 2 beacon
BCA Traverse EXT shovel
BCA SR3 300cm probe
old Dakine Heli Pack


----------



## songa

finally got a pic up!


http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/232/photopb0.jpg













+2011 Bataleon Batazion 154
-2011 Rome 390 Boss (Black)

+2011 Never Summer SL 155 (Black Top/Blue Base)
-2011 Union Force (Black)

+1998(?) Joyride 161
-2001(?) Ride LX (not pictured)


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Triple8Sol said:


> What you know about that? Finally got all my avy gear together:
> 
> BCA Tracker 2 beacon
> BCA Traverse EXT shovel
> BCA SR3 300cm probe
> old Dakine Heli Pack


sweeeet

10char


----------



## J.Schaef

Triple8Sol said:


> What you know about that? Finally got all my avy gear together:
> 
> BCA Tracker 2 beacon
> BCA Traverse EXT shovel
> BCA SR3 300cm probe
> old Dakine Heli Pack




Very nice.

I think the tracker 2 is my beacon of choice this year too.

It is just too easy.


----------



## bee28kay

so ready!!


----------



## MistahTaki

never summer? is that what all the cool kids are riding now?


----------



## Lstarrasl

kingkoajmr said:


> 166 Voile Mojo Split w/09 Ride SPI
> 164.5 Lib T.Rice w/2011 Rome Targa
> 161 Never Summer SL w/2010 Ride NRc
> 
> _Edit: Took me a while to get the photo not giant_


Nice Quiver!!


----------



## songa

i apologize for making my image huge...woops

love that t rice/targa setup. looks so clean!


----------



## paul07ss

2011 NS Legacy / 2011 Rome Targa's


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

songa said:


> i apologize for making my image huge...woops
> 
> love that t rice/targa setup. looks so clean!


Coincidently, imageshack, which you used, has a feature for resizing pictures for message boards


----------



## Qball

MistahTaki said:


> never summer? is that what all the cool kids are riding now?


Yes, never summer is very popular on this forum if you haven't noticed.


----------



## arborlover

Setup nr:

1. Burton Vapor 159 09 + Flux SuperDiamond 2010:















2. Arbor A-Frame 166 09 + Burton CO2 09

Pics to come....

3. Burton Fix 162 09 + Burton Cartel EST 09
4. My very first board a crazycreek 144 from 1999 + Union contacs '10 gonna see if this setup holds up as my butter setup








i use Burton Driver X '10 for the stiffer boards and Burton Jeremy Jones '09 for Fix and butters.


thinking about switching fluxes from the vapor to my favorite board and setup vapor up with CO2's instead.

Funny thing is that i spend 90% of my time on the Fix which is the most fun board at local hills due to their size/terrain, that i bought "just to try out a freestyle board"

dont have enought cash right now but probably gonna go for capita horroscope fk once i get the stash as my butter board.


----------



## Alban

kingkoajmr said:


> 166 Voile Mojo Split w/09 Ride SPI
> 164.5 Lib T.Rice w/2011 Rome Targa
> 161 Never Summer SL w/2010 Ride NRc
> 
> _Edit: Took me a while to get the photo not giant_


Holy crap. Your T Rice looks so magical and majestic and into the christmas spirit


----------



## Paranormal

a little black and white was delivered on black friday..

just need me bindings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clorox

Paranormal said:


> a little black and white was delivered on black friday..
> 
> just need me bindings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I love that board. I almost went with that instead of the one I did. What bindings are you thinking about going with?


----------



## zk0ot

paul07ss said:


> 2011 NS Legacy / 2011 Rome Targa's


just so you know bidnings on backwards.... its ok i did the same thing in this very thread. ;-(


----------



## Paranormal

Clorox said:


> I love that board. I almost went with that instead of the one I did. What bindings are you thinking about going with?


thank you.


i went with rome 390 bosses in blue


----------



## svwannabe

Yeah another one....

2011 NS SL 
2011 Ride SPI
2011 Saloman F22


----------



## MistahTaki

zk0ot said:


> just so you know bidnings on backwards.... its ok i did the same thing in this very thread. ;-(


it is....haha


----------



## thugit

MistahTaki said:


> it is....haha


stop posting just to post.


----------



## MistahTaki

thugit said:


> stop posting just to post.


quit being a cry baby.


----------



## notter123

09 burton indie 152 (wish it was bigger but no money for a new one)
2009 k2 cinch CTC
2009 K2 range boots
smith holt helmet
smith optics phenom goggles
firefly jacket, forget the model
and yes i know there are no pants but i sold my old ones and havent gotten new ons yet...

































This is my first setup and it has 1 year of use already on it.... bought it all brand new last year


----------



## thugit

MistahTaki said:


> quit being a cry baby.


bro if you keep it up, you'll have moar creditz than anyone!!11SHIFT+ONE


----------



## librahi

Here's my new setup, brand new everything. My first board, bindings, etc. I can't figure out how to get it to post the pics on here, so follow the links...

2011 Never Summer SL 158
2011 Burton Cartel Bindings White

edit - stupid online file hosting, sorry. should work now.


----------



## rephreshed

librahi said:


>


LOVE that topsheet!


----------



## librahi

rephreshed said:


> LOVE that topsheet!


thanks for putting the pic up for me! no idea how i do that, but thanks for the compliment too. i think it looks pretty sick myself.


----------



## MistahTaki

thugit said:


> bro if you keep it up, you'll have moar creditz than anyone!!11SHIFT+ONE


now you're doing it.

post +1


----------



## burtontwinner

Got my old dope setup lol
06 burton retro twin
08 flow nxt-ats
08 sim rc600 boots
gordini GASP(gordini artist series project)kinsley red, clear mirror lense goggles.
snowzu platinum jacket size L
brown snowpants of somesort lol


----------



## pray978

2011 Ultrafear 147 with 09/10 Contacts


----------



## Alban

thtrussiankid01 said:


> *Fresh New Setup*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got that fresh new setup worked my left nut off for it
> 09/10 Rome Artifact 10/11 Ride Contraband 09/10 Burton Moto
> got some sims board for freeriding with nidecker ff760 binding
> got some green spyder pants and a blue grenade jacket


Happy to see I'm not the only one rocking contrabands


----------



## thtrussiankid01

Alban said:


> Happy to see I'm not the only one rocking contrabands


i know right ive only seen one other set up with contrabands


----------



## sizzle




----------



## c_mack9

pray978 said:


> 2011 Ultrafear 147 with 09/10 Contacts


looks sick, have you seen the union ultrafear bindings?


----------



## dakotaspeir

My First Board.


----------



## thtrussiankid01

dakotaspeir said:


> My First Board.



wow what binders are those they look extra fresh


----------



## dakotaspeir

thtrussiankid01 said:


> wow what binders are those they look extra fresh


Forum Fraction Aurora Reversealous


----------



## skip11

Just bought this 2011 Lib Tech T.Rice 153. Was gonna buy NS SL but got a good deal on this one (20% off). Bindings are Rome Targas.


----------



## t87chris1azn

152 Restricted Hate w/ Rome Targa Bindings

146 K2 Lunatique


----------



## havocRider

Hey guys, just thought id introduce myself here being a new rider and new to the forums. Ive only ridden once in my life and that was about 10 years ago lol. I was horrible at it so I just stuck with my snowblades, but now that I got myself a setup I wanna get into it. My buddy had a pretty good setup lying around and decided to sell it to me for a really good deal so I couldn't refuse . But ya heres some pics of the setup Ill be using this year. I believe the board is a 07 Ride Havoc 156 with Ride LS bindings and Burton freestyle boots. Enjoy.


----------



## MistahTaki

havocRider said:


> Hey guys, just thought id introduce myself here being a new rider and new to the forums. Ive only ridden once in my life and that was about 10 years ago lol. I was horrible at it so I just stuck with my snowblades, but now that I got myself a setup I wanna get into it. My buddy had a pretty good setup lying around and decided to sell it to me for a really good deal so I couldn't refuse . But ya heres some pics of the setup Ill be using this year. I believe the board is a 07 Ride Havoc 156 with Ride LS bindings and Burton freestyle boots. Enjoy.


nice jacket/pants setup. do the boots fit well? it totally ruins the day when boots dont fit well.


----------



## havocRider

ya there 11's, there a perfect fit


----------



## ryco101

k2 fastplant 159 wide w/ formulas.
bamBOOyah!


----------



## Leo

sizzle said:


>


Sick looking setup. One of the few people that purchased the half/black color. I can't decide which color to get :/

I really wish we carried that Dh2.4. Sick, sick graphics. Let me know how the hybrid rocker rides on that. I'm really curious about it.


----------



## heggathestrasni

Stuf Crusador 155
Crazy Creek D Scent bindings
Crazy Creek A50 Boots

Stuf and Crazy Creek are brands that are both made in Elan factory in Austria


----------



## riznfall

Haven't mounted the bindings yet.


----------



## sizzle

Leo said:


> Sick looking setup. One of the few people that purchased the half/black color. I can't decide which color to get :/
> 
> I really wish we carried that Dh2.4. Sick, sick graphics. Let me know how the hybrid rocker rides on that. I'm really curious about it.


I actually purchased the all black ones but they fucked up and sent me the white/black and they look really good on the board so I just kept them. I only have one day on it so far but it was great.


----------



## Starsky

Rome Headline 158 2011 with Rome 390's Acid print bindings, boots are Rome Libertines.


----------



## Sii315

wow amazing pic dude


----------



## Starsky

yeah sorry lol only have my camera phone and its awful


----------



## woodhomie1996

Drake DF1 with Drake Reloads
Weekend Chutes and Towers with Drake Supersports


----------



## Nivek

woodhomie1996 said:


> Drake DF1 with Drake Reloads
> Weekend Chutes and Towers with Drake Supersports


We want reviews.


----------



## JoeR

This seems a little redundant now, but:
2010-11 Ride DH2.4 with 2009-10 Ride SPi's


----------



## Donutz

Scrooged!

10char


----------



## Gibbarn

Frederick said:


> My first snowboard, perfect for Size 15's
> 
> 2010 Nitro Magnum 165cm board - 27.2 waist
> '10 Drake Mentor bindings
> '10 Salomon boots
> 
> I have no idea how to insert a foto. How do I get my foto onto url so I can put it in? I tried facebook but its just a link then...
> 
> cheers


Im also thinking of nitro magnum, black one though. Although I have 11.5 -12 boot size, 190cm tall and about 175 lbs weight and perhaps its too stif, or to wide for me? Anyway, you can upload your img with imageshack upload photo pic picture at imgshack.com, really simple actually


----------



## crsv619

Liqvid said:


> My First Board =D
> 
> Wake me up when the snow arrives!


That is freakin hilarious!! Kudos for presentation. :laugh:


----------



## kingkoajmr

crsv619 said:


> That is freakin hilarious!! Kudos for presentation. :laugh:


except the boots are on the wrong side.


----------



## ev13wt

kingkoajmr said:


> except the boots are on the wrong side.


Mothfuckling echo in here...


----------



## kingkoajmr

ev13wt said:


> Mothfuckling echo in here...


my deepest apologies for not searching back to page 35 of a now 61 page thread to see that it was already mentioned.


----------



## RyCan3

k2 parkstar


----------



## RyCan3

and the top of the k2 parkstar


----------



## pray978

I have, I just got these bindings towards the end of last season so I can't really pull myself to getting a new pair. But the Ultrafear bindings look badass


----------



## Paranormal

new stuff and the boy on the "scootboard" :laugh:

what you guys think looks better











or









or








or









and some luls


----------



## sl33stak

All old gear.

The Nana is new (but obviously last years model) and bindings? Hell..they are like 5 yrs. old! But bullet proof. Drake Mickey LeBlanc's.


----------



## graybox

Paranormal said:


> new stuff and the boy on the "scootboard" :laugh:
> 
> what you guys think looks better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some luls



i think the red bindings graphic fits more with the theme of the machete. and the bosses on the ns dont look bad. as long as you dont mind mix matched colors, thats what i would do.


----------



## heggathestrasni

Paranormal said:


> new stuff and the boy on the "scootboard" :laugh:
> 
> what you guys think looks better


imho blue binds looks cool on both, but red ones work better with NS (though not sure about red-green combo), + the fact that machette also have few shades of blue that is almost (if not) the same as the bindings

but ofc, that's just me


----------



## gnarbiscuits

heggathestrasni said:


> imho blue binds looks cool on both, but red ones work better with NS (though not sure about red-green combo), + the fact that machette also have few shades of blue that is almost (if not) the same as the bindings
> 
> but ofc, that's just me


2nd that for sure


----------



## graybox

couple more shite pics. all my outerwear came into today. dogfunk ftw.










686 smarty jacket. 686 smarty pants. dakine gloves. 










vz feenom con bonus lens. first day on the slopes saturday. w00t


----------



## LTshredTN

2010 Capita indoor FK 152 for park w/ 2010 burton missions 
2011 Rome Agent rocker 153 for mtn/freestyle w/ Rome 390 bosses black/flat black (stoked to ride these, gna be the binding of the year)


----------



## JoeR

LTshredTN said:


> 2011 Rome Agent rocker 153 for mtn/freestyle w/ Rome 390 bosses black/flat black (stoked to ride these, gna be the binding of the year)


A Rome? What happened to the DH2.5 that you were gonna get after all those posts at Ride Nation?


----------



## LTshredTN

JoeR said:


> A Rome? What happened to the DH2.5 that you were gonna get after all those posts at Ride Nation?


i was always back & forth between it and the rome, ive always wanted to try ROME stuff anyways, plus the shop here that carries RIDE didnt have any new boards in stock, and the other shop that sells ROME had this agent in stock, and plus he hooked me up on the price, so i couldnt pass it up...gotta support my local shops too


----------



## JoeR

LTshredTN said:


> i was always back & forth between it and the rome, ive always wanted to try ROME stuff anyways, plus the shop here that carries RIDE didnt have any new boards in stock, and the other shop that sells ROME had this agent in stock, and plus he hooked me up on the price, so i couldnt pass it up...gotta support my local shops too


Well, either way, it must feel great to have gotten a board and ended the great debate (with yourself).


----------



## LTshredTN

JoeR said:


> Well, either way, it must feel great to have gotten a board and ended the great debate (with yourself).


haha oh yes! now just hope to try it out next week, gna ride the capita this sunday though, Rome's pre-jib contest is at our local park mtn. im just glad to see the season here!


----------



## VeNoMiZeD

Just picked it up today at REI:

*2011 Setup:*

Arbor Roundhouse Wide 167
Union Asadachi Bindings










































I started out back in 05/06 with a NEW Burton King Wide 162 and some Cartels. This is my second NEW setup and pretty excited to try this out.


----------



## crsv619

graybox said:


> hell yeeeeee. best boots ive ever worn. you can feel everything. and they really do feel like a shoe. such a slim profile. they are expensive but way worth it. such a significant difference in comfort and feel from anything ive ever worn. cant wait to take em to the mountain.


saw those boots at the local board shop last week. good god, they are damn sexy. i might be all over that if they made a women's size.


----------



## VeNoMiZeD

How much do those go for? I would search but im heading out now. Thanks!


----------



## gnarbiscuits

VeNoMiZeD said:


> Just picked it up today at REI:
> 
> *2011 Setup:*
> 
> Arbor Roundhouse Wide 167
> Union Asadachi Bindings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started out back in 05/06 with a NEW Burton King Wide 162 and some Cartels. This is my second NEW setup and pretty excited to try this out.



This is soo sick. I hope it rides just as good as it looks


----------



## L3mnhead

crsv619 said:


> saw those boots at the local board shop last week. good god, they are damn sexy. i might be all over that if they made a women's size.


Did you see them at a shop in SD?


----------



## Zygie

Lib Tech TRS C2BTX (157)
Union Forces XL
K2 Darko Boots with internal BOA
Bern Helmet XL
Oakley goggles


----------



## Gibbarn

Zygie said:


> Lib Tech TRS C2BTX (157)
> Union Forces XL
> K2 Darko Boots with internal BOA
> Bern Helmet XL
> Oakley goggles


Nice, was thinking about almost the same setup. Just wondering, because you have the large bindings(is there even any force XL?) you must have some big feet, atleast over size 12 right? Anyway, you dont think it will be a problem not going a wide board? If you've tried one out and compared to this one I mean  Anyhow, a very tight and clean setup :thumbsup:


----------



## matan676

Gibbarn said:


> Nice, was thinking about almost the same setup. Just wondering, because you have the large bindings(is there even any force XL?) you must have some big feet, atleast over size 12 right? Anyway, you dont think it will be a problem not going a wide board? If you've tried one out and compared to this one I mean  Anyhow, a very tight and clean setup :thumbsup:



are you ready guys for the sickest set of the season???

just kidding, but my set is pretty nice too 

2011 ride machete with rome targa's














































did you notice that the other side of the board, (picture 5), is the graphic of the 162? weird ha?


----------



## Gibbarn

matan676 said:


> are you ready guys for the sickest set of the season???
> 
> just kidding, but my set is pretty nice too
> 
> did you notice that the other side of the board, (picture 5), is the graphic of the 162? weird ha?


awesome, but some big ass pictures though! haha. Hmm yea, that's kinda wierd, maybe some codeword for machete?


----------



## cjs2002

just got new gear for the first time in 10 years: NeverSummer SL 158 black with Burton Malavita Bindings. Was trying to go in a different direction than Burton but I do feel that they make the best bindings. Will post pictures ASAP


----------



## crsv619

L3mnhead said:


> Did you see them at a shop in SD?


nope.. it was blauer's in big bear.


----------



## AlecJK

My replacement for a 10 year old board as well. My Salomon Driver served me well but I love my new set up.

09/10 Never Summer SL 151 with Ride Deltas. I rode the board last year but the bindings are new.


----------



## Zygie

Gibbarn said:


> Nice, was thinking about almost the same setup. Just wondering, because you have the large bindings(is there even any force XL?) you must have some big feet, atleast over size 12 right? Anyway, you dont think it will be a problem not going a wide board? If you've tried one out and compared to this one I mean  Anyhow, a very tight and clean setup :thumbsup:


Ok. First of all,this is my first setup and I'm fairly new to the sport and haven't tried the board out so I can't give you much advice from my experience. But I can tell you everything about the fit. My boot size is 9.5 and the binding size is L/XL. First I was afraid that I should have switched to M/L based on advice from other members on the forum. However, when I tried M/L (not Force but Flite I believe, because the store did not have the Forces in stock anymore) the ankle strap was maxed out even when extended to the max and the boot hardly fit in the binding. So I stayed with the L/XL. The boot sits nice and tight within the binding with very little lateral boot shift. I have to say that boot type is a LARGE FACTOR when choosing binding size especially when your boot size (9.5/10) is somewhere in the middle between M/L and L/XL. If I were to go with a narrower boot then I would definitely go with the M/L because of the wider width of L/XL. 

If you have size 12 feet then you certainly need a wide board. The TRS measures 25.3 cm at the inserts and when I place my bare foot on the middle inserts there is about .7cm overhang (heel and toe). The boot itself has less than an inch overhang from both sides. So I think I should be fine. I would really have to do some crazy angles to get heel/toe drag. Because of the width of the TRS though I suggest you get a wider board if your boot size is more than 10. The Lib Tech size chart on their website shows width at the inserts and not at the narrowest point of the board (I measured the width myself to check this) so it can easily be determined which board is better for you as far as width is concerned.


----------



## ev13wt

NS always reminds me of this:


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

I have an NS sticker on my door... tripped my brother out telling me to take it down lol, I think not


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Paranormal said:


>


This kids awesome, give him the steeze award


----------



## Gibbarn

Zygie said:


> Ok. First of all,this is my first setup and I'm fairly new to the sport and haven't tried the board out so I can't give you much advice from my experience. But I can tell you everything about the fit.....
> 
> If you have size 12 feet then you certainly need a wide board. The TRS measures 25.3 cm at the inserts....


Alright, I see. That was actually very helpful, thanks! 

Think I will be going for a Skunk Ape and a pair of union forces or rome targa. I've got a feeling it will do wonders for me  My current setup is an old Ride Control board (which has been a real treat though) from 06 and some old "ready to be recycled" -flowbindings. Yes, It's a big f*cking upgrade^^ Will post pictures as soon as I get my gear


----------



## crankymule24

Lib-tech TRS C2BTX 157 
Union Force Bindings (White)
Nitro Reverb Boots (Red and Black)

Waiting for them to arrive from Dogfunk...no pic yet


----------



## boardaddicktd

here she is!!!









K2 Parkstar 157 Reg, 32 Lashed boots and 2011 Union Forces









2011 union forces


----------



## Javi437

This is my setup, is last year 2010 parkstar with Burton p1.1 Bindings and cant wait to ride this.


----------



## MistahTaki

Im too lazy to take pics so i will type all my new gear

Ride DH2.3
Flux Titans
Thirtytwo Lashed
Thirtytwo Shiloh Jacket
Dc Donons
Dragon DX goggles
Burton 'women's' Goretex mitts (haven't wore them yet, they are nice!)


----------



## wi_boiler

2010/11 Setup

Bataleon Goliath 153
Rome 390 Bindings
Salomon Savage Boots

Yeah for it!


----------



## The_Guchi




----------



## tekniq33

It is finally all together in one place. The 2010-2011 quiver (for now). 390 Boss will split time between the Agent and Evo while I decide if I want a nug instead of the Agent. 

2011 Rome Agent Rocker 159 w/ 390 Boss
2010 Never Summer Premier F1 163 (new) w/ 2009 Ride CAD's 
2009 Never Summer Evo 158 w/ 390 Boss

Crappy phone pic as both my SLR and P&S decided to die within one week of each other


----------



## ClevelandSB

come at me brahs


----------



## boardaddicktd

damn! sticks pretty ill dude.


----------



## ClevelandSB

boardaddicktd said:


> damn! sticks pretty ill dude.


thanks man. bought it brand new from a really cool local shop a couple years ago after doing a lot of background research. I really love the look of it because neversummer didn't get super popular around here until the year after. I see a ton of the NS evos and revolvers with the striped design from last year but mine is the only one I've seen (09) with the gun graphics. Such a difference from the board I had before it I don't see myself getting anything new for quite some time


----------



## MistahTaki

ClevelandSB said:


> come at me brahs


Wax your damn board! sticks need love too.


----------



## ClevelandSB

MistahTaki said:


> Wax your damn board! sticks need love too.


I actually waxed it at the end of last season and hasn't been used yet this year. I have done about 8 waxes on mine and on other boards but for some reason many of them have turned out just as mine has in the picture. I use a legit snowboard waxing iron and have followed all the procedures in the youtube "how to" vids but it still comes out like this. I'm thinking maybe I need to use a different wax but the kind I got sure wasn't cheap...
here's what I used










got any suggestions?


----------



## stellrnebula

Just purchased a new board/bindings and was led to this site! Excited to board at Lutsen soon in Minnesota. Here's my new setup I'll be using and I'll post pics once everything's been shipped.


----------



## tekniq33

stellrnebula said:


> Just purchased a new board/bindings and was led to this site! Excited to board at Lutsen soon in Minnesota. Here's my new setup I'll be using and I'll post pics once everything's been shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn those are some sick bindings for that board and they must have cost more than the board too


----------



## 209Cali

My setup.

2009 2010 Capita Stairmaster

2010 Flow NXT FSE's LOVE MY BINDINGS


----------



## ajh257

*Fix 152 2009 and Machete 2011*

How you like me now.
2 brand new never used boards going on the snow this season.











Burton Fix 152 2009 
Mission EST 2010-2011 Bindings.

Ride Machete 152 2011
Ride RX Bindings 2010

ThirtyTwo Lashed Boots.
IM SET!


----------



## MistahTaki

ClevelandSB said:


> I actually waxed it at the end of last season and hasn't been used yet this year. I have done about 8 waxes on mine and on other boards but for some reason many of them have turned out just as mine has in the picture. I use a legit snowboard waxing iron and have followed all the procedures in the youtube "how to" vids but it still comes out like this. I'm thinking maybe I need to use a different wax but the kind I got sure wasn't cheap...
> here's what I used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got any suggestions?


I have the same wax. Now I have a 1lb block of bluebird all temp. The oneballjay works fine for me and it smells great. Your board definitely looks dry. Try spreading the wax with the iron a little longer. Also try waiting over night to scrape the wax off. If you scrape it while it's still warm it can pull the wax out that just seeped into the pores. Clean the board out well and try doing it again.


----------



## MistahTaki

ajh257 said:


> How you like me now.
> 2 brand new never used boards going on the snow this season.
> Also have the 32 lashed 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burton Fix 152 2009
> Mission EST 2010-2011 Bindings.
> 
> Ride Machete 152 2011
> Ride RX Bindings 2010
> 
> ThirtyTwo Lashed Boots.
> IM SET!


My brother has the exact burton fix/ mission est set-up. Don't like it. Feels like it washes out every ice patch. Maybe just because i suck.


----------



## xDOTY

2009 LTD Quest 149(This is my first ever board and I just got it)
Ride Pants and Jacket
Oakley goggs
Also, at the end I attached a pic of a residue on the bottom like from the manufacturer sticker...how would I remove that or would it even effect it? Sorry I'm a newb....I tried it with a rental last year, fell in love, and begged for my own board.


----------



## jdrama12

*Getting it on Friday, Steamboat on Saturday...boosted...*

I'm about 5'11" or 6', used to weigh about 175 all the time, now the dr says 193 I say bull but the beer weight has started to grow haha. I went smaller with the board bc I thought it would be better for the trees, and screwing around all mountain and to work on some jibs/medium jumps. Been boarding for 12 years. Going back to Steamboat after exams this week with school, Clemson, and so ready. Do you all think I will be fine with my new shorter board? I'm so boosted for snow!

From:

2006 159 Ride DH
Ride DH, 2006 - Review - Crazy SnowBoarder . com

2006 K2 V8 Bindings
Al's Ski Equipment Barn - '05 K2 V8 Snowboard Bindings

2005 or 2006 Burton Hail Boots in White

Spy Soldiers
Blue Frames, Silver Mirror

Burton Apparel 

To:

2011 157 Ride DH2
DH2 Snowboard | All Mountain Freestyle | Ride Snowboards

2011 Ride Nitrane Contraband Bindings (Orange)
Nitrane Contraband Bindings | All Mountain Freestyle, Park Pipe | Ride Snowboards

2011 Burton Hail Restricted Boots
Restricted Hail Boot | Burton Snowboards

Newer Spy Soldier
http://shopping.yahoo.com/790943741...e-printbronze-wgreen-spectra-mirror-one-size/

Burton Apparel


----------



## graybox

Gnu rear entry bindings > Flux


----------



## TBC

2010 Never Summer SL
2009 Burton Customs
Forum Freestyle Boots
Electric EG2 Goggles
Special Blend Annex Pants
Sessions Suburban Shell
Analog Asset Jacket (Wicked Green)


----------



## matan676

ajh257 said:


> How you like me now.
> 2 brand new never used boards going on the snow this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burton Fix 152 2009
> Mission EST 2010-2011 Bindings.
> 
> Ride Machete 152 2011
> Ride RX Bindings 2010
> 
> ThirtyTwo Lashed Boots.
> IM SET!


how is the lashed?

is it good for the all mountain? or just for free style?


----------



## Leo

209Cali said:


> My setup.
> 
> 2009 2010 Capita Stairmaster
> 
> 2010 Flow NXT FSE's LOVE MY BINDINGS


I concur. I love my '10 FSE's as well. Although I regret not getting the blue colorway. Still, my gold/white one looks sick as hell too. Most comfy bindings EVA!


----------



## Nivek

graybox said:


> Gnu rear entry bindings > Flux


Good luck with that.


----------



## 209Cali

Leo said:


> I concur. I love my '10 FSE's as well. Although I regret not getting the blue colorway. Still, my gold/white one looks sick as hell too. Most comfy bindings EVA!


Hell yeah Leo! Thanks to the company you work for, for selling them to me 

Oh you forgot they are super responsive as well! I also love not having to sit and ratchet down my foot. Just get off the lift, kick foot in, snap the back strap and boom. All in one motion good to go


----------



## ajh257

Man dont even tell me that. Its a FLAWLESS SET!
but i hear what your saying
cant wait to try it out


----------



## ajh257

matan676 said:


> how is the lashed?
> 
> is it good for the all mountain? or just for free style?



Its got such a good feel. I didnt get it molded cause i like breaking it in myself. I only do free style, i couldnt tell you about the all moutnain part of what its good for. I could imagine its great for those quick hikes up a hill for the all moutain part cause its light and good grip


----------



## matan676

ajh257 said:


> Its got such a good feel. I didnt get it molded cause i like breaking it in myself. I only do free style, i couldnt tell you about the all moutnain part of what its good for. I could imagine its great for those quick hikes up a hill for the all moutain part cause its light and good grip



but are they stiff enough? of they are soft as a pillow?


----------



## ajh257

matan676 said:


> but are they stiff enough? of they are soft as a pillow?



Haha not pillow
but they are pretty soft. pretty easy to bend


----------



## park_rat_allan

Setup for this year:

09/10 Nitro T1 paired with 09/10 K2 Cinch CTX
09/10 Gnu Park Pickle paired with '10 Forum Factions









Sandbox helmet, EG2, Nitro Grifter boots, Firefly jacket/pants, quicksilver gloves


----------



## matan676

ajh257 said:


> Haha not pillow
> but they are pretty soft. pretty easy to bend



but i have to know it... is it this year boots? or last year model?

but easy to bend = too soft? because my mom will be very angry at me if i buy bad boots...

so should i buy them or not ? i am also so nervous about it, because i can't return them...


----------



## Alban

One more post after this one, and the number of posts will be 666, the devils number D:


----------



## thtrussiankid01

xDOTY said:


> 2009 LTD Quest 149(This is my first ever board and I just got it)
> Ride Pants and Jacket
> Oakley goggs
> Also, at the end I attached a pic of a residue on the bottom like from the manufacturer sticker...how would I remove that or would it even effect it? Sorry I'm a newb....I tried it with a rental last year, fell in love, and begged for my own board.



cover the residue up with another sticker or use toothpaste


----------



## matan676

Alban said:


> One more post after this one, and the number of posts will be 666, the devils number D:



i was close to write a post, but i didn't because of you...

THANK YOU for saving me from bad luck


----------



## MistahTaki

matan676 said:


> how is the lashed?
> 
> is it good for the all mountain? or just for free style?


I have the 2010. Used it once so far with dh2/flux titan all mountain freestyle setup. it was my first try in them so I cant say much but they were pretty soft. I would say they are on the softer side for all mountain. After they break in they will get even softer, so from my experience I say go with a little bit stiffer boot. They are more freestyle oriented. but they are comfortable as hell. Only thing bothering me about them is how bulky they are. Also the fit around my shins is a little loose but thats because i have shrimp legs.


----------



## SPAZ

ClevelandSB said:


> thanks man. bought it brand new from a really cool local shop a couple years ago after doing a lot of background research. I really love the look of it because neversummer didn't get super popular around here until the year after. I see a ton of the NS evos and revolvers with the striped design from last year but mine is the only one I've seen (09) with the gun graphics. Such a difference from the board I had before it I don't see myself getting anything new for quite some time


Word. I love your graphic a hell of a lot more than mine. Is yours rocker/camber?


----------



## ClevelandSB

SPAZ said:


> Word. I love your graphic a hell of a lot more than mine. Is yours rocker/camber?


yeah its the revolver-r so it has the vario power grip and reverse camber just like the newer ones


----------



## SPAZ

:thumbsup: word


----------



## basso4735

First setup since I stopped riding 7 years ago.

'10 Ride Prophet 164
'10 Ride EX bindings
'11 Ride Anthem boa's


----------



## ccole89

*Gnu Riders Choice*

Just got a 157.5 Gnu Riders Choice with Union Forces. Rocking 08/09 Burton Jeremy Jones boots.


----------



## ajh257

ccole89 said:


> Just got a 157.5 Gnu Riders Choice with Union Forces. Rocking 08/09 Burton Jeremy Jones boots.
> View attachment 4574
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575


Fresh GNU!
but i aint a fan of union bindings
they look good on your board though! i bet your mad excited


----------



## ccole89

Dude im so stoked!! I had some Raiden 0's before so anything has to be better than those. I should be able to get out in about a week to try it out!


----------



## ajh257

oh hell yeah then, 
your gna feel the difference from the second you strap that boot in on the snow to get on that lift. have fun this season.
TAKE CARE OF THAT SHIT


----------



## MistahTaki

matan676 said:


> but i have to know it... is it this year boots? or last year model?
> 
> but easy to bend = too soft? because my mom will be very angry at me if i buy bad boots...
> 
> so should i buy them or not ? i am also so nervous about it, because i can't return them...


Tell me the board you ride, bindings, weight, and style of riding, and i can give you an idea. Have you checked out the TM-TWO? They are a little more beefier. I'm guessing you're buying online? It's a gamble man.


----------



## xDOTY

thtrussiankid01 said:


> cover the residue up with another sticker or use toothpaste


So just use warm water and toothpaste to remove it from the bottom?


----------



## thtrussiankid01

xDOTY said:


> So just use warm water and toothpaste to remove it from the bottom?


yea pretty much


----------



## dodgemaniac

here is my setup for this year. this is my first setup 

board is a leftover 2010 burton hero wide 155
bindings are some older cartel's
boots are burton shaun white model's size 10.5

let me know what you think


----------



## Lstarrasl

Waxed her and just put her bindings on. Ready for Tahoe!


----------



## c_mack9

wholly crap i want that powell peralta sticker!


----------



## tomek142

How does the EG2 goggles fit with the Sandbox helmet?



park_rat_allan said:


> Setup for this year:
> 
> Sandbox helmet, EG2, Nitro Grifter boots, Firefly jacket/pants, quicksilver gloves


----------



## crsv619

*chick stick*

2011 gnu park pickle
2011 flux gu30
2010 nike zoom force 1s



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## matan676

MistahTaki said:


> Tell me the board you ride, bindings, weight, and style of riding, and i can give you an idea. Have you checked out the TM-TWO? They are a little more beefier. I'm guessing you're buying online? It's a gamble man.



ok:

2011 ride machete 152

2011 rome targa l/xl

all mountain freestyle 

136lb

5'6


yes, i buy them online just because there is no place to buy them in israel...

but in march ill be at bergland (solden) austria, and im not sure i can find it there


----------



## Leo

Lstarrasl said:


> Waxed her and just put her bindings on. Ready for Tahoe!


When and where are you going? I'll be there 12-18th at Northstar. I'm staying at Club Tahoe.


----------



## park_rat_allan

tomek142 said:


> How does the EG2 goggles fit with the Sandbox helmet?


Better than i expected a little tight, have to push the sandbox up a bit to get the EG2's on snug. I also have a RED Mutiny and they fit perfect on those but the goggle strap is fail on the mutiny.


----------



## Lstarrasl

Leo said:


> When and where are you going? I'll be there 12-18th at Northstar. I'm staying at Club Tahoe.


I miss you by a few days. I'm going to the Hyatt.


----------



## Alban

matan676 said:


> i was close to write a post, but i didn't because of you...
> 
> THANK YOU for saving me from bad luck


Oh no! I AM 666! :'( 

At least I am saving others


----------



## Leo

Lstarrasl said:


> I miss you by a few days. I'm going to the Hyatt.


Booo. Would have liked to try out your board... oh and meet you too


----------



## fcpchop

My setup for the year  2011 Never Summer Evo Grom Union Force Bindings Salomon pledge boots sessions jacket and pants


----------



## MistahTaki

fcpchop said:


> My setup for the year  2011 Never Summer Evo Grom Union Force Bindings Salomon pledge boots sessions jacket and pants


Matching gloves/boots/backpack WOOHOO hah. 

your board setup looks so nice. You should have got the white board though.


----------



## fcpchop

Thanks for the compliment, yea I fear maybe I should have got the white one  oh well, I love it anyways  The Snowglow is awesome! its like having neon lights on the bottom of your board, and rocker camber hybrid is tons of fun.


----------



## MistahTaki

Yeah, black still looks very nice. The base of my board is neon color too and when the sun is barley poking through the snow under my base glows green.


----------



## crankymule24

On the left, my new sexy: 154 Lib Tech TRS with Union Force SL bindings.....and on the right, my backup (learned to ride on this old guy): 158 Burton Dragon with Burton Custom bindings.


----------



## Hodgepodge

2010 Skate Banana 159 w/ burton customs
2011 Box Scratcher 151 w/ rome 390 boss
burton moto's (not picutred)
foursquare jacket and special blend gore-tex pants (not pictured)









me with my new splices replacing my broken dragon dx's


----------



## hellonasty

Capita Sierrascope
Flux Titans

















<3 my baby


----------



## Gibbarn

fcpchop said:


> My setup for the year  2011 Never Summer Evo Grom Union Force Bindings Salomon pledge boots sessions jacket and pants


Daamn, thats some awesome matching gear you've got there!  Good job


----------



## karmatose

Lstarrasl said:


> Waxed her and just put her bindings on. Ready for Tahoe!


Nice Funhouse. Setup is cool too.


----------



## Lstarrasl

karmatose said:


> Nice Funhouse. Setup is cool too.


I put a new playfield in it. 40 hours of work. ughhh


----------



## karmatose

System 11 games suck to swap playfields on. I did a playfield on my Pin*Bot and it was harsh. I can only imagine with the Rudy head it was much worse.


----------



## swilber08

i think its official that Oakley Splices make anyone look like a badass  haha....more importantly though they are the best goggles ive ever had!


----------



## MistahTaki

Hodgepodge said:


> 2010 Skate Banana 159 w/ burton customs
> 2011 Box Scratcher 151 w/ rome 390 boss
> burton moto's (not picutred)
> foursquare jacket and special blend gore-tex pants (not pictured)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me with my new splices replacing my broken dragon dx's


those goggles are so nice. how much you pay for them? gay pose though. haha


----------



## TimeHawk

*My first setup...*

Here is my first setup. Pretty excited to get out there again!

157 Bataleon Project Green 2010









M Phantom's 2010









Burton Sabbath 9.5 2008


----------



## fcpchop

Gibbarn said:


> Daamn, thats some awesome matching gear you've got there!  Good job


Thanks man, makes all the time put into it feel worth while


----------



## swilber08

"those goggles are so nice. how much you pay for them? gay pose though. haha"

Oakley Splices...and if he got the polarized lenses like me then $200+


----------



## Gibbs

park_rat_allan said:


> Setup for this year:
> 
> 09/10 Nitro T1 paired with 09/10 K2 Cinch CTX
> 09/10 Gnu Park Pickle paired with '10 Forum Factions
> 
> Sandbox helmet, EG2, Nitro Grifter boots, Firefly jacket/pants, quicksilver gloves


Is that the cert sandbox helmet? or classic low profile. I'm debating on which to get. Because if the cert isn't much bigger ill definitely get it for the extra protection and thinking about EG2.5's cause i feel like they'll just fit better with the sandbox helmet or a skatecap.


----------



## Peabs

1) Libtech skunk ape 190, Ride bindings and a retired Rossingnol in the background
2) Same but other side, love the long skunk apes as they have the skull on the tip, gigady gigady!


----------



## thtrussiankid01

Hodgepodge said:


> 2010 Skate Banana 159 w/ burton customs
> 2011 Box Scratcher 151 w/ rome 390 boss
> burton moto's (not picutred)
> foursquare jacket and special blend gore-tex pants (not pictured)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me with my new splices replacing my broken dragon dx's


I think your 390's are on backwards. Isn't the white half supposed to be at the nose?


----------



## L3mnhead

thtrussiankid01 said:


> I think your 390's are on backwards. Isn't the white half supposed to be at the nose?


It's not if he's goofy footed.


----------



## MistahTaki

thtrussiankid01 said:


> I think your 390's are on backwards. Isn't the white half supposed to be at the nose?


but the ratchet ares already on the outside. are they suppose to be on the inside?


----------



## manabu

how about this for a match? 

Bataleon fun.kink 09-10 
Union 10-11 Re-Union Data binding in Multi colorway


----------



## LuckyStrike

Props manabu...if i saw that setup on the mtn i would let u know its tight


----------



## Donutz

MistahTaki said:


> but the ratchet ares already on the outside. are they suppose to be on the inside?


Ratchets must be on the outside. If they're on the inside, you put too much strain on them when hanging your board from one foot on the chairlift.


----------



## park_rat_allan

Gibbs said:


> Is that the cert sandbox helmet? or classic low profile. I'm debating on which to get. Because if the cert isn't much bigger ill definitely get it for the extra protection and thinking about EG2.5's cause i feel like they'll just fit better with the sandbox helmet or a skatecap.


It's the cert sandbox and to be honest there is a small difference in size between the two, the classic low profile fits loser than the cert tho and id recommend going for the cert sandbox. The EG2.5's will definitely fit better, not saying that the fit of the EG2's isn't great but does require a little finessing to get it sitted nicely but once one fits like a glove.


----------



## Hodgepodge

MistahTaki said:


> but the ratchet ares already on the outside. are they suppose to be on the inside?


no those are the adjusters for the length. i am goofy so the white and blue one is on the back of the board.
thanks for your concern!


----------



## Hodgepodge

just to clear up the whole binding question thing, in this pic is my right binging, the front one since im goofy, with the ratchet on the outside.


----------



## Boosted7

My full blue 390boss is on the front as well, since I'm goofy.


----------



## xDOTY

manabu said:


> how about this for a match?
> 
> Bataleon fun.kink 09-10
> Union 10-11 Re-Union Data binding in Multi colorway


OMG SEXAY!


----------



## KzooSpade31

VeNoMiZeD said:


> Just picked it up today at REI:
> 
> *2011 Setup:*
> 
> Arbor Roundhouse Wide 167
> Union Asadachi Bindings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started out back in 05/06 with a NEW Burton King Wide 162 and some Cartels. This is my second NEW setup and pretty excited to try this out.



Man, this setup is so serious! Props


----------



## boardaddicktd

yea i agree-thats a pretty ill stick.


----------



## azsly1

got this setup beginning of last season. this will be my 2nd season riding. 

ride fleetwood 158
burton mission bindings
32 prospect (i think) boots

180-190 lbs
size 12 foot


----------



## ahfunaki

what i'll be wearing/riding this year...


----------



## VeNoMiZeD

boardaddicktd said:


> yea i agree-thats a pretty ill stick.





KzooSpade31 said:


> Man, this setup is so serious! Props


Thanks I love the setup, only thing I'm kind of iffy about is the size at the moment. Its a 167, I'm kind of debating of going down to a 163. I bought it at REI and they have a satisfaction gauranteed return/exchange policy. I was convinced by a rep at REI to get the 167 but wasn't really liking it on the mountain. It felt too big and didn't feel as sharp and snappy as my 162 size board. I'm 6'2 sitting at 215lbs, do you think I should stick it out with the 167 and get used to it or go smaller to 163cm? Also, I haven't been out this season with good powder too. Maybe I should wait it out until good powder comes down and see how it is then, then make my decision.


----------



## hkalien

VeNoMiZeD said:


> Thanks I love the setup, only thing I'm kind of iffy about is the size at the moment. Its a 167, I'm kind of debating of going down to a 163. I bought it at REI and they have a satisfaction gauranteed return/exchange policy. I was convinced by a rep at REI to get the 167 but wasn't really liking it on the mountain. It felt too big and didn't feel as sharp and snappy as my 162 size board. I'm 6'2 sitting at 215lbs, do you think I should stick it out with the 167 and get used to it or go smaller to 163cm? Also, I haven't been out this season with good powder too. Maybe I should wait it out until good powder comes down and see how it is then, then make my decision.


I think 167 is probably too long for you. I used to ride a Burton Supermodel 163 and I weighed around 210-220. That board was great for freeriding and even at that length I thought it was a tad long. Based on your height and weight, I would say 162-164 would be ideal for you.


----------



## ChanceG

VeNoMiZeD said:


> Thanks I love the setup, only thing I'm kind of iffy about is the size at the moment. Its a 167, I'm kind of debating of going down to a 163. I bought it at REI and they have a satisfaction gauranteed return/exchange policy. I was convinced by a rep at REI to get the 167 but wasn't really liking it on the mountain. It felt too big and didn't feel as sharp and snappy as my 162 size board. I'm 6'2 sitting at 215lbs, do you think I should stick it out with the 167 and get used to it or go smaller to 163cm? Also, I haven't been out this season with good powder too. Maybe I should wait it out until good powder comes down and see how it is then, then make my decision.


Nice use for the Baxley as well, lol!! I keep all my bikes secure with them when parked:thumbsup:


----------



## ClevelandSB

ahfunaki said:


> what i'll be wearing/riding this year...


how you liking those boots? just bought some zf1s the other day


----------



## cjs2002

quick shots from my phone. will post better pics and full setup later on. not sure I like how this looks, but these bindings are ridiculously comfortable.

Neversummer SL 158
Burton Malavita Bindings


----------



## bradabayor

Only got the packages today! Couldnt wait to set it all up...

2011 Forum Scallywag 155
2011 Rome Arsenals


----------



## tomek142

Have you ever ridden the Scallywag before? How is?


----------



## bradabayor

No not yet. Taking it for it's first ride in japan in a few weeks. Beside myself at the moment. I just wanna go!

I'll let you know how it is when I get back.


----------



## Nivek

tomek142 said:


> Have you ever ridden the Scallywag before? How is?


I did, well 2012, but I don't think much changed.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/34002-few-2012-forum-reviews-previews.html


----------



## ahfunaki

ClevelandSB said:


> how you liking those boots? just bought some zf1s the other day


I like them a lot so far. I just took them out for the first time yesterday and they are very comfortable.

I'm sure you'll be happy with your ZF1's, Nike seems to have done something right with their boots...


----------



## ChanceG

Here is my set-up for the year. Ride Limited Machete Ed 161w and Union Custom House Eastern Boarder edition and Union Cyans


----------



## Failed_God

i will have my new board in a week and ill post a pic i ordered a never summer heritage x 163 today.
but here is a picture of my friends set up i won the board for him on the xmas stoker thread.


----------



## Sprees

Hey guys, I don't have pictures of my setup yet but I'll add them as soon as I do. 

2011 Rome Mod 154
2011 Rome 360 Bosses
2011 Van's Aura Boa boots
Black Billabong pants
Tan Billabong jacket 
White/black Spy soldier goggles


----------



## ZOOM 3

hasn't changed since I bought it in 2008









^ protector


----------



## Gibbs

Just got it today. 
The board is an Endeavor Colour 154
Flux RK30
32 Lashed
Oh and i got EG2.5's in black base colour and neon green accents for $100, they are on their way.


----------



## Boosted7

2011 NS SL 158 with Burton Missions (gotta replace the Missions soon)
2011 Bataleon New Evil Twin 154 with Rome 390 Boss


----------



## FlipsideJohn

09-10 K2 WWW
09-10 Ride EX


----------



## Lstarrasl

^^^^^

Who is kevin?


----------



## mptappan

are you kidding?


----------



## calculatedrisk

Burton Process V-Rocker 159
Custom EST's
Rome Charges

Haven't been out in over 10 years.


----------



## Lstarrasl

mptappan said:


> are you kidding?


I googled him. Why would I know who he is? Do you get emailed every time a kid gets hurt on a snowboard?


----------



## snowvols

It was just a huge deal last year. He had a legit shot to beat shaun white for the gold medal.


----------



## sjs1991

k2 www 156 wide
Burton freestyle bindings


----------



## Failed_God

This came today so i had to show it off









2010-2011 heritage x 163
2009-2010 K2 Indy bindings
2008-2009 Burton moto boots (not shown)

Ill get to try it out on friday


----------



## ecks

Lstarrasl said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Who is kevin?


Kevin Pearce 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_Pearce_(snowboarder)


----------



## xDOTY

ecks said:


> Kevin Pearce
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_Pearce_(snowboarder)


YouTube - Kevin Pearce Opens Up About Injury and His Future: Part 1 Just came out like 15 mins ago


----------



## FlipsideJohn

Kevin Pearce is one of my heroes


----------



## rainboarding

Finally got all my stuff setup and excited to go up for the first time this season tomorrow:

154 Omatic Extr-Eco Wigglestick / Rome 390 Boss
and
159 Salomon Special II / 2010 K2 Formulas


----------



## bb6kid

forum youngblood
ride deltas
burton hails

pics to come


----------



## JoeR

Lstarrasl said:


> I googled him. Why would I know who he is? Do you get emailed every time a kid gets hurt on a snowboard?


Kevin Pearce probably has received more media attention in the past 12 months than any snowboarder in the world except Shaun White. His accident before the Olympics was a big story, and his recovery has been followed in some detail. He (and his mother at times) have appeared on many mainstream TV talk shows. Just this past weekend, Pearce was featured as a sort of "celebrity greeter" on the television coverage of the Dew Tour event in Breck.


----------



## john doe

Finally get to post this here. 2011 Smokin Buck Ferton with 2009 Ride Contrabands.


----------



## LTshredTN

john doe said:


> Finally get to post this here. 2011 Smokin Buck Ferton with 2009 Ride Contrabands.


ok so u have a buck ferton board, with a burton stomp pad??? lol


----------



## FlipsideJohn

haha thats epic


----------



## john doe

Yep. I was hoping somone would get the joke. Plus I really like that stomp pad.


----------



## Extremo

They need to make a Fuck Nike board next....not as cool sounding as buck ferton so they should just call it fuck nike


----------



## SoCalBurton

2011 Ride Machete 152
2011 Burton Cartels
Burton Hail

Virgin ride tomorrow at Mt.High.


----------



## LTshredTN

or follow the bumper sticker and do a "buck ofama" or i kinda liked just do "fuck corpo" lol


----------



## cjs2002

quick shots, will post more later.

Burton 158 Ross Powers with original Mission bindings
Neversummer 158 SL


----------



## gnarbiscuits

*Ugly Stick + Heritage*

My new Ugly Stick on the left! Pretty much self explanatory on the right.


----------



## brando-r32

*my turn*

Well i finally got the last peice of gear i needed to complete my setups for this year. I have been keeping an eye out for deals all over and really took my time putting all this stuff together. I did alot of research to see exactly what boards and bindings i wanted/needed and why. So after about 3 months of being on this computer way too much this is what I have come up with....

The first board is a 2010 158-W GNU Riders Choice w/ 2010 Union force 

I actually bought this deck late last year on a trip out west and only got to ride if for a few days out there. After going to a few local shops and deciding that i would be going in the UNION direction for bindings I looked high and low for last years greed forces and finally found a pair a few weeks ago on ebay.....very lightly used and a decent price...

The next board is a 2011 161.5 Lib Tech Travis Rice Horsepower w/ 2011 Union force sl

I rode a Jamie Lynn most of last season and really enjoyed it. I bought that board the year previous because it had mild magne-traction, banana and golden flece. I wasn't sure if i was gunna dig all that new tech so i wanted to try it. Turns out i loved it all and wanted more so the t.rice seemed like the next logical step up - more mag, C2btx, a better base, and full basalt. And because the board is so light i thought i would mount up the SL's to keep it that way. Ended up paying full price for the board but got 30% off the bindings thanks to some help from a few guys on here pointing me in the right direction.....

Third is a 2010 161.5 Lib Tech Travis Rice w/ 2011 Union force

After getting my hands on the horsepower i realized that it was going to be a killer board but one thing stuck out - That it felt quite a bit more flexable than Lib rates it. For me this isnt really good or bad - it just is. One of the reasons that i went with the t.rice was because of the idea that it was a hard charging all terain freestyle machine, so i thought it couldnt hurt to have two of these - one stiff and a tad heavier - one light and a bit more flexable. On top of that i really liked the graphic on the 2010. So i once again searched all over and even posted on this site that i was looking for one. then one day someone said that one showed up on ebay that was ridden once (if that) and for a great price so i snagged it up (Thanks again lstarrasl). That board and the yellow forces were just ment to be....

Last but not least is a 2010 158-W Lib Tech Banana Magic w/ 2010 Union Danny Kass Turbo

When I was looking for a board at the end of last year this is actually the board that i wanted to get. Because of the situation that came up (timing, money, availability, needing a board that day!) i ended up with the closest thing i could come up with at the time - the riders choice. well when this year came around i knew i was going to try to get one for sure. I checked out the 2011 model and not that i didnt like it but for some reason i just liked the 2010 graphics more. On top of thae fact that i paid full price for the T.rice horsepower so buying a 2011 magic was out of the question really. I had found a couple here and there most of which were either the wrong size or priced the same as the 2011. Then a week or so ago i came across one on ebay that was still new at like half price and had 3 days left - i figured it would be in the $500.00 range no problem but i actually ended up winning it for even less than that. Score! Then not even a day after it arrived a set of danny kass bindings came up - used once and asking $175.00 - Sold!

OOOO...also a pair of 32 tm-two boots in black.....

Needless to say im pretty excited to get out there and rip this year - i should be able to get up to the hill atleast 2-3 days between christmas and new years. Wanted to say that i saw a few killer setups posted in this thread. hope you guys have fun!!...

Happy holidays everyone....


----------



## Soul06

Newbie here. Been out a couple times and decided no more rentals for me. Bought my first board the past April at the end of the season so got my board and bindings for discounted price. Picked up:

Burton 157 Flying V 2010 Limited Edition (or so i have heard) with Cartel EST bindings









And I just got my boots two days ago. Burton Hail (sorry...didn't take a real picture of them yet)









can't wait to take it out and ride it for the first time


----------



## eastCOASTkills

2010 Rome Postermania
2011 Rome Pusher
2011 390 Bosses
I swap my bosses on whichever board i feel like riding. Also just picked up 2011 DC Judge Boots, theyre like foot-gasms.


----------



## BrandonB

NS Evo 158/ Burton Freestyles
Libtech Trice 157/ Cartels 
K2 Maysis


----------



## Gibbarn

brando-r32 said:


> Well i finally got the last peice of gear i needed to complete my setups for this year. I have been keeping an eye out for deals all over and really took my time putting all this stuff together. I did alot of research to see exactly what boards and bindings i wanted/needed and why. So after about 3 months of being on this computer way too much this is what I have come up with....


I just wanna say, wow. That's an amazing setup you've got there. Great job on assembling all that crazy looking gear!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: thumbs up for em all.


----------



## Paddy12

Finally completed my setup due to how awesome santa was.


















09 NS Evo with 11 Forces

I carpet boarded a little and the new forces feel so nice. I cant wait to hit the snow after this awesome storm hitting the northeast!


----------



## crazyface

'08 Lib Tech TRS w/ '08 Union Forces









'09 Bataleon Evil Twin w/ '10 Rome 390 Bosses









edit: pics were way too big


----------



## Zygie

crazyface said:


> '08 Lib Tech TRS w/ '08 Union Forces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '09 Bataleon Evil Twin w/ '10 Rome 390 Bosses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: pics were way too big


have you tried to resize? it should get the job done  : 
Free Online Picture Resizer - Crop and Resize photos, images, or pictures online for FREE!


----------



## MistahTaki

Zygie said:


> have you tried the following? it should get the job done  :
> Free Online Picture Resizer - Crop and Resize photos, images, or pictures online for FREE!


troll .
..........


----------



## Noktrnl

Thanks to Santa I finally completed my setup! Need some new goggles, but waiting on the right deal.

2011 NS SL 158
2010 Ride Contrabands
2010 Burton JJ's Boots










Can't wait to get on the mountain!


----------



## Leo

New outfit: 2011 Oakley Landic, 2011 Burton Gore-Tex Shelter Pant, and 2010 Wife









My quiver:

Setup 1 - All 2011, K2 Turbo Dream 156, Rome 390 Boss, Burton Restricted Hail Boots

Setup 1 - 2007 Burton Shaun White 158, 2010 Flow NXT-FSE, 2008 TWC Boot

Helmet - 2010 Smith Variant

Goggles - 2010 Oakley Shaun White A-Frame and Splice


----------



## MistahTaki

Leo said:


> New outfit: 2011 Oakley Landic, 2011 Burton Gore-Tex Shelter Pant, and 2010 Wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My quiver:
> 
> Setup 1 - All 2011, K2 Turbo Dream 156, Rome 390 Boss, Burton Restricted Hail Boots
> 
> Setup 1 - 2007 Burton Shaun White 158, 2010 Flow NXT-FSE, 2008 TWC Boot
> 
> Helmet - 2010 Smith Variant
> 
> Goggles - 2010 Oakley Shaun White A-Frame and Splice


you are the one on the left, right?


----------



## Leo

Depends... the actual left or left when you are looking at it


----------



## crsv619

Leo said:


> New outfit: 2011 Oakley Landic, 2011 Burton Gore-Tex Shelter Pant, and 2010 Wife


haha.. didn't splurge for a 2011 wife, ey?


----------



## Snowfox

Leo said:


> New outfit: 2011 Oakley Landic, 2011 Burton Gore-Tex Shelter Pant, and 2010 Wife


Doesn't the 2010 wife slow you down a bit on the slopes? I've heard bad reviews on the Wife lineup as a whole regarding their effect on your snowboarding.


----------



## Leo

crsv619 said:


> haha.. didn't splurge for a 2011 wife, ey?


Eh, you know... there isn't much difference between this year's and last. Besides, I'm perfectly happy with the graphics on the 2010 model.


----------



## MistahTaki

Leo said:


> Eh, you know... there isn't much difference between this year's and last. Besides, I'm perfectly happy with the graphics on the 2010 model.


the graphics might looks nice but how does it ride? :laugh:


----------



## Leo

MistahTaki said:


> the graphics might looks nice but how does it ride? :laugh:


LoL... I'm guessing we could all let this go on indefinitely.


----------



## Donutz

Leo said:


> LoL... I'm guessing we could all let this go on indefinitely.


Or until the 2010 model gets a look at the thread. Then you're gonna get a 'makeover'.
:laugh:


----------



## Zygie

MistahTaki said:


> troll .
> ..........


WTF Dude ?!! All I pointed out/advised was to resize the pictures because it's so easy to do. it was all in good intent and I wasn't trying to provoke anybody by trolling (hence the smile icon). I would never post stupid bullshit for no reason unless some dick wad really deserves it.Peace.


----------



## Powder Keg

Josh Mills Pro series 2009/2010
Head nx five orange
and Vans Mantra 








So what do you think?


----------



## loren646

finally got all my gear in place

got my 








fucking awesome board


feels good finally dial in my contrabands to the 9s... even went out to use a ruler 










And just bought these boots today. They fucking rock! I was hesitant going with burton but these straps are the shit










And my other ride :cheeky4:


----------



## Powder Keg

I like your other ride, very awesome.


----------



## shifty00

Powder Keg said:


> I like your other ride, very awesome.


Boobs or GTFO....


----------



## iTz Nicholas72

My first 'real' board:
Never Summer Evo 151cm (white) 
Union Force L/Xl (cyan) 
DC Scout Boa 11 (black/blue) 

No pictures yet but I'll make sure to get some on Thursday when I pick up my board.


----------



## TheJim

*mine*

Board: 2009 Burton Blunt 161 
Bindings: 2011 K2 Sonic
Boots: 2011 K2 Boa Raider


----------



## Leo

TheJim said:


> Board: 2009 Burton Blunt 161
> Bindings: 2011 K2 Sonic
> Boots: 2011 K2 Boa Raider


If you're a goofy footed rider, you're board is upside down. If you are a regular footed rider, you're bindings are on backwards


----------



## TheJim

Board is upside down


----------



## Jasafar

Just picked up a Never Summer SL 155, white topsheet, blue bottom. Ride SPI bindings. Leaving for Breck in 2 days. 

















Happy New Years!


----------



## Rommel124

Urban Beasts/Weapons of Mass Destruction .... CAPITAAAH!

2009 Capita Horrorscope 152 / 2011 Union Contact Pro
2010 Capita Ultrafear 151 / 2011 Union Force


----------



## MistahTaki

Rommel124 said:


> Urban Beasts/Weapons of Mass Destruction
> 
> 2009 Capita Horrorscope 152
> 2010 Capita Ultrafear 151


oh my CAPITAAAAAAAH!


----------



## ajh257

*Fresh Setup*

my friend wanted me to show off his setup so let me know what you guys think about it!


----------



## sleev-les

NS Evo 155 with Rome 390 boss bindings and Salomon F22 boots...


----------



## Argo

here is a shot on a clear day a couple days back with my truck as a leaning post.... it was snickers/blue monster time


----------



## MistahTaki

Argo said:


> here is a shot on a clear day a couple days back with my truck as a leaning post.... it was snickers/blue monster time


quit leaning your board against ma truck!


----------



## roremc

sleev-les said:


> NS Evo 155 with Rome 390 boss bindings and Salomon F22 boots...


Nice. I have the SL with 390's on them. great board! Very fun to ride


----------



## sleev-les

roremc said:


> Nice. I have the SL with 390's on them. great board! Very fun to ride


I love it. I just got that setup a few weeks ago and has been the most fun ride yet..


----------



## NJsnwbrdr

2011 Never Summer SL 158 with 2011 Rome 390 Boss bindings.....


----------



## cjs2002

not bolted on yet...


----------



## Noktrnl

cjs2002 said:


> not bolted on yet...


Very nice!


----------



## NJsnwbrdr

Your Evo looks awsome with the green flux bindings on it. I almost went with the EVO myself. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## SPAZ

cjs2002 said:


> not bolted on yet...
> 
> <snip>


That is so awesome. I love how the colors compliment each other!


----------



## riccof19

So I was stoked when my new setup arrived in the mail the other day, and to my surprise when I excitedly opened the box for the Targas, there was only the left one in there 

Their online shop office was closed when I received it because it was new years eve and then the weekend so I need to wait til tomorow to see what they're going to do in order to get me an actual set of bindings. They better get their shit together soon as I wanna ride and of course its blue bird days here in Vancouver following some crazy snowfall and I'm sidelined until this is resolved.


2011 Lib Tech T. Rice
2011 Rome Targas (LEFT)


----------



## sketcheroo

^^ Wow what a joke, where did you order your Targas from? Mine are supposed to be delivered tomorrow..maybe I'll get your right one?


----------



## Donutz

riccof19 said:


> So I was stoked when my new setup arrived in the mail the other day, and to my surprise when I excitedly opened the box for the Targas, there was only the left one in there


There'd better be some grovelling and apologizing involved. If not, post your negative experience here (with company name), wait until we all register our opinion of them, then email them a link to this thread.


----------



## riccof19

^^ Haha, Yeah that's the plan. I mean I know people make mistakes and what not and if they screwed up there's nothing that can be done about it right now because it's already done. 

It just depends on how they now handle the situation from now on and what they're going to do to make up for it. So until they respond and let me know how they'll get me the binding I would rather not name the company because I'm sure most people have some really good things to say about them and it's just a unfortunate event that happened to me. But I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Donutz

riccof19 said:


> ^^ Haha, Yeah that's the plan. I mean I know people make mistakes and what not and if they screwed up there's nothing that can be done about it right now because it's already done.
> 
> It just depends on how they now handle the situation from now on and what they're going to do to make up for it. So until they respond and let me know how they'll get me the binding I would rather not name the company because I'm sure most people have some really good things to say about them and it's just a unfortunate event that happened to me. But I'll keep you all posted.


'Course if they react appropriately and in a satisfactory way, _that's_ worth knowing too.


----------



## iTz Nicholas72

10/11 Union Force Bindings
10/11 DC Scout Boa Boots

Picking up my 10/11 Never Summer Evo 151cm tomorrow! Maiden run Wednesday evening at Cataloochee in NC!!!


----------



## idshred

iTz Nicholas72 said:


> My first 'real' board:
> Never Summer Evo 151cm (white)
> Union Force L/Xl (cyan)
> DC Scout Boa 11 (black/blue)
> 
> No pictures yet but I'll make sure to get some on Thursday when I pick up my board.


151 is a weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee bit narrow for 11's, no?


----------



## iTz Nicholas72

They let me test fit the bindings and boots before I put it on layaway and with my normal stance width/degrees there was just over a half inch of overhang on the toe edge and heel edge.


----------



## carvebeast

09/10 lib tech trs 157
10/11 rome 390 boss (just added)








[/url] IMG_0311 by thomas.c.ward7, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Black&Yellow

New Setup
NS SL 155
Flux TT30s


----------



## cjs2002

very nice...i rock the exact same setup.


----------



## Black&Yellow

I like it, its my first never summer and I'm a huge fan of it so far.


----------



## skipmann

One of my boards for this season - 2011 Custom X (162W)


----------



## jkc350z

sorry bout the huge pics...

My two boards:

2011 Never Summer Evo 153 + Rome 390 Boss bindings 
2010 Capita Sierrascope 152 + Ride RX bindings

My girl's board:

2010 GNU B-Nice BTX + Flux TT30 Bindings


----------



## Gibbarn

Nice ones:thumbsup:


----------



## jkc350z

Black&Yellow said:


> New Setup
> NS SL 155
> Flux TT30s


nice!

where in NOVA are you? I just moved up here from St. Louis...where does everyone usually board?


----------



## charlie_hustle7

2010 Arbor Nightrain, Salomon Relay Pro Series Bindings, Salomon F20 Selects!


----------



## Black&Yellow

jkc350z said:


> nice!
> 
> where in NOVA are you? I just moved up here from St. Louis...where does everyone usually board?


Whitetail, Liberty, and Roundtop in PA are all about an hour and a half to two hours away and all owned by the same compnay so you can get a buy a discount card which is good for all three places (Whitetail is the most fun imo). Or if you want to go out to West Virginia theres Timberline, Canaan Valley, and Snowshoe which are like 3 and a half to four hours away, but worth it as they tend to have pretty sick conditions.


----------



## jkc350z

cool...I think i'm goin to try to hit up either whitetail or liberty this weekend...could u tell me which is usually less packed on the weekends?


----------



## Black&Yellow

its a toss up, both are going to be about equally packed but the lifts are pretty spread out so the lines arent usually too long. The earlier you get there the less people are on the mountain in my experience.


----------



## The Last Laugh

10/11 Park Pickle / 07 Burton Cartels / 2010 Nike Zoom Force 1 / dope looking turntable w/headphones stomp pad


----------



## Don Nabhan

Main set-up
- 2011 T RIce C2BTX HP
- 2011 ROME 390 Boss
- 32 Lashed FT

- 2008 Burton T6
- 2009 Burton CO2


----------



## Lstarrasl

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: for the T.Rice!


----------



## Snowfox

Don Nabhan said:


> Main set-up
> - 2011 T RIce C2BTX HP
> - 2011 ROME 390 Boss
> - 32 Lashed FT
> 
> - 2008 Burton T6
> - 2009 Burton CO2


There is something severely wrong with that woman...


----------



## Hodgepodge

Don Nabhan said:


> Main set-up
> - 2011 T RIce C2BTX HP
> - 2011 ROME 390 Boss
> - 32 Lashed FT
> 
> - 2008 Burton T6
> - 2009 Burton CO2


that is the set up to die for


----------



## Leo

Don Nabhan said:


> Main set-up
> - 2011 T RIce C2BTX HP
> - 2011 ROME 390 Boss
> - 32 Lashed FT
> 
> - 2008 Burton T6
> - 2009 Burton CO2


That T.Rice is effin delish! Very light right?

I do wish you got the half black/white bosses though


----------



## Hodgepodge

Leo said:


> That T.Rice is effin delish! Very light right?
> 
> I do wish you got the half black/white bosses though


i got the blue and whites and that would look filthy on a t rice i think


----------



## ThaDoctor

2009/2010 Nitro T1 153
2010/2011 K2 Indy's
2010/2011 Nike Kaiju's/ Brothers Zoom Force 1's


----------



## SPAZ

cjs2002 said:


> not bolted on yet...


That is such a sick setup


----------



## RoughedgesMR

11' Arbor Wasteland/Union Iuter Clans
07' Capita BDI/Clans also but deck is for sale
08" K2 WWW/ Burton Mission low backs


----------



## Zygie

love the black death topsheet graphics. my cup of tea


----------



## RoughedgesMR

Zygie said:


> love the black death topsheet graphics. my cup of tea


 Its super fast. But also really really stiff. I upgraded to the wasteland.


----------



## cjwalsh7

K2 WWW, with flow five bindings, new set-up for this season


----------



## AIRider

lib skunk ape
forum faction bindings


----------



## The Last Laugh

updated..

gnu park pickle
flux titan rk


----------



## Smitty

Cool match dude, I always liked toxic green.


----------



## WHOisDAN

I have a few more setups, but this is what we're using this season. 

The women's setup was a Christmas present to my girlfriend. 

Boards
2011 Never Summer SL
2011 Never Summer Evo
2011 Never Summer Infinity 
2011 Roxy Envi C2 BTX

Bindings
2011 Rome 390 Boss
2011 Burton Cartel Re:Flex
2011 Union Trilogy

Boots
2011 Burton Imperial 
2010 Salomon F22


----------



## Golliwog

Been riding this for a few months in Niseko. Would have posted earlier, but too busy riding.
















































Gentemstick Big Fish 2011
Flux SF45


----------



## Nefarious

How does that beast ride? Looks incredible.


----------



## Lifprasir

WHOisDAN said:


> I have a few more setups, but this is what we're using this season.
> 
> The women's setup was a Christmas present to my girlfriend.
> 
> Boards
> 2011 Never Summer SL
> 2011 Never Summer Evo
> 2011 Never Summer Infinity
> 2011 Roxy Envi C2 BTX
> 
> Bindings
> 2011 Rome 390 Boss
> 2011 Burton Cartel Re:Flex
> 2011 Union Trilogy
> 
> Boots
> 2011 Burton Imperial
> 2010 Salomon F22


Dude, U murdered that Evo... (in a good way, lol)


----------



## Golliwog

Nefarious said:


> How does that beast ride? Looks incredible.


Its hard to explain. Liberating in the deep pow we get here as no back foot weighting is necessary, tail can be thrown around in tight trees like no mans business and the bamboo core has so much spring I regularly get thrown meters in the air off pillows and rollers. Surprisingly, it also shreds groomers pretty hard on the way back down the hill with its unerring stability. Obviously edge to edge isn't the fastest with that boat hull nose, but when it comes to bombing pow steeps and trees, I mach-speed past pretty much everyone. The movie signatures is filmed in Hokkaido and features the gentem crew if you're interested + lots of info on Taro (guy that makes them).


----------



## crsv619

^^that thing looks/sounds sick!


----------



## eug3fo

2011 Rome Agent Rocker 151
2010 Ride Rx

The board is alot more Neon Yellow in real life, the picture makes it look duller.


----------



## carverboy

T-Rice with Flow's


----------



## Lifprasir

I just got my board today , bindings aren't the best or anything, but still.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Well look what showed up on the doorstep today 

2011 Never Summer Raptor 159


----------



## v-verb

Triple8Sol said:


> Well look what showed up on the doorstep today
> 
> 2011 Never Summer Raptor 159



NICE! So cheating on your Bataleons?

I'm going to try an SL one day.

Anyhow Enjoy!


----------



## kingkoajmr

carverboy said:


> T-Rice with Flow's


Do all the non-horsepower versions come with the chick in heels and bikini? My chick is naked.


----------



## DoubleT77

Yay!

I finally have a picture to post.

Here is the 10-11 Endeavor Diamond in a 142 with Burton Custom bindings.


----------



## jliu

Triple8Sol said:


> Well look what showed up on the doorstep today
> 
> 2011 Never Summer Raptor 159


Man...triple you got more boards than I have socks...


----------



## park_rider

*Urgh*



SPAZ said:


> Continuing from last years.
> Edit: Rules are now that the post must contain a picture.
> Seeing is believing
> 
> 10/11 Neversummer Revolver-R 156
> 10/11 Flux RK30's
> Rome Libertine Boots (black)
> Thirty Two Cappa Insulated Jacket (snorkel blue)
> Bonfire Spectral Pants (red)
> Level Flash Gloves (black)
> RED Shawn White helmet
> 
> Note how the revolver still has it's factory stickers on it :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might take the stickers off for a cleaner look :dunno:


dude i hate you!!! i sooo wanted the NS evo this year, im getting it this summer though when it's on sale, and f**k me if they sale out lol.


----------



## jas_kidd32

Holla from Australia.

Snowboard: Never Summer SL 155
Bindings: Union Force SL M/L
Boots: Burton Hails


Snowboard 001 by Kenzki, on Flickr


Snowboard 002 by Kenzki, on Flickr


Snowboard 003 by Kenzki, on Flickr


----------



## Nixon

Sorry, way to lazy to get the pic to work. JUST CLICK THE DAMN LINK.

Left: Burton Custom 162W (Im seling it! Any takers?  )

Middle: Ride Fleetwood with some Solomon bindings.

Right: My baby! Burton CONDOM with Burton Custom EST bindings. (Got the board for $90  )


----------



## Zygie

jas_kidd32 said:


> Holla from Australia.


Such a sweet setup


----------



## ClevelandSB

well guys I finally got my dream setup complete. I don't think I would trade this setup for anything on the market right now. The revolver-r is almost the same stick as the newer revolvers but has the best graphics IMO. The bindings are great for me because the places I frequent have really short runs and the flows let me get going right off the lift. The boots I hunted for online for awhile and finally got them for a great price. I love them and they look awesome.


----------



## MistahTaki

park_rider said:


> dude i hate you!!! i sooo wanted the NS evo this year, im getting it this summer though when it's on sale, and f**k me if they sale out lol.


i bet they're already sold out LOL!!!


----------



## park_rider

HAHA! no, there's actually quite a few on several websites


----------



## park_rider

nothin sicker than the evo or the sl dude, badass board!


----------



## 865'boarder

board: Capita Horrorscope FK 155W
bindings: Union Force X/XL
boots: Size 11 Nike Zoom Force 1


----------



## SPAZ

park_rider said:


> dude i hate you!!! i sooo wanted the NS evo this year, im getting it this summer though when it's on sale, and f**k me if they sale out lol.


HAHA, I planned as early as April for that Revolver. I know that there was a site selling them at the end of last season for 300ish though. Don't worry the forum will keep you posted if that happens!


----------



## Chaos Theory

Can't wait to ride her!


----------



## Powder Keg

865'boarder said:


> board: Capita Horrorscope FK 155W
> bindings: Union Force X/XL
> boots: Size 11 Nike Zoom Force 1


That horrorscope is awesome, i wanted to get one but ended up getting something cheaper.


----------



## 865'boarder

Powder Keg said:


> That horrorscope is awesome, i wanted to get one but ended up getting something cheaper.


Thanks man I appreciate it. I actually just got it today, put bindings on it, and snapped a few pics haha. I strapped in and just did some presses in my room and WOW is it flexy. Presses feel effortless. I bought a scaremaster 152W back in october and it was just too small for my liking, so I figured i'd get a bigger board that was still good for jibbing and this seemed like the board for me. I'll try to do a review of it once i've ridden it a little bit if nobody else has done one already.


----------



## ClevelandSB

865'boarder said:


> board: Capita Horrorscope FK 155W
> bindings: Union Force X/XL
> boots: Size 11 Nike Zoom Force 1


i love that board. the graphics are 100x better in person than in pics too


----------



## Powder Keg

ClevelandSB said:


> i love that board. the graphics are 100x better in person than in pics too



I know, they look so sick in person.
The artist who does that board (his name Is skinner) is pretty talented.


----------



## threej21

2011 Ride Kink 156W, with ride contraband bindings

and the other is my wife's Roxy Sugar 142 with ride lxh bindings


----------



## Triple8Sol

jliu said:


> Man...triple you got more boards than I have socks...


:thumbsup:


----------



## thtrussiankid01

Chaos Theory said:


> Can't wait to ride her!


WAIT, you can have actual tits on the board. I though that was illegal or something. Didnt burton get into a lawsuit because of something like that.


----------



## Chaos Theory

thtrussiankid01 said:


> WAIT, you can have actual tits on the board. I though that was illegal or something. Didnt burton get into a lawsuit because of something like that.


LOL they're just 'tits', we all have 'em. Albeit some are nicer than others.

I can recall a half dozen boards in the last couple years with some form of nipple/tit action. Capita Stairmaster, Bataleon Evil Twin Artist Ed., Burton Hero Private Stock.. ok that's only three so far but you get where I'm going..


----------



## thtrussiankid01

Chaos Theory said:


> LOL they're just 'tits', we all have 'em. Albeit some are nicer than others.
> 
> I can recall a half dozen boards in the last couple years with some form of nipple/tit action. Capita Stairmaster, Bataleon Evil Twin Artist Ed., Burton Hero Private Stock.. ok that's only three so far but you get where I'm going..


true but most of those have been cartoons, as in drawn tits. these are an actual photo, from what i can tell


----------



## Chaos Theory

thtrussiankid01 said:


> true but most of those have been cartoons, as in drawn tits. these are an actual photo, from what i can tell


Nope, this is pin-up art by Olivia, she is afamous pin-up artist.


----------



## Leo

I just found this lying around outside:










I'll get a review up for you guys as soon as I get some seshes on it.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Mounted some bindings on the Raptor. Decided to pair my 2011 Flux DMCC


----------



## Lifprasir

Leo said:


> I just found this lying around outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get a review up for you guys as soon as I get some seshes on it.


I just jizzed.


----------



## tekniq33

Triple8Sol said:


> Mounted some bindings on the Raptor. Decided to pair my 2011 Flux DMCC


Trip, if you have been on the Premier for an extended period, I would love to hear how you compare the two.


----------



## B.Gilly

Leo said:


> I just found this lying around outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get a review up for you guys as soon as I get some seshes on it.


Good to hear you get to try out Never Summer now. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## 865'boarder

ClevelandSB said:


> i love that board. the graphics are 100x better in person than in pics too


Oh yeah the graphics look a ton better in person. I was a little iffy on the graphics when I saw the pictures, but it was exactly what I wanted and i'm glad I chose this board over a jibstick, ultrafear, or any other board I was looking at. The colors are so bright and they really catch your eye.


----------



## yimingration

Leo said:


> I just found this lying around outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get a review up for you guys as soon as I get some seshes on it.


yo, thats the new 2012 neversummer board. its a new model. HOW DID YOU GET IT???!!!!!!


----------



## Glitchdj

Leo said:


> I just found this lying around outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get a review up for you guys as soon as I get some seshes on it.


Just paid for mine, and this pic makes me soooo stoked!.
Unwrap it please! I really want to see the carbonium top layer.


----------



## Leo

yimingration said:


> yo, thats the new 2012 neversummer board. its a new model. HOW DID YOU GET IT???!!!!!!


I'm a part of their online design team now. They want my review and thoughts on it. 

Awesome company for sure!


----------



## tekniq33

Leo said:


> I'm a part of their online design team now. They want my review and thoughts on it.
> 
> Awesome company for sure!


I need to get on the rider feedback program! I am a huge Never Summer whore with a Premier, Evo and Descent longboard and I have ridden the Heritage, SL, and Raptor. Send me a board, I will write a book about it!


----------



## Leo

Guys, I didn't ask for this. I was given the opportunity by them because they like how I write my reviews and the volume of advice I give. It's not just about reviewing their board. I'm going to be giving them input about other aspects of their boards. Plus I'm already part of the industry because I work for a snowboard retailer so this is why I have the opportunity to demo other unreleased products.

Please don't think this is a free hand out that they will give to everyone and go and spam their email. That's just not cool.

I was super stoked about being a part of this and that is why I posted here. I've never been on a Never Summer so trust me, my review of this model is going to be 100% unbiased.

Let's hope it rides as good as it looks and is as awesome as the company itself  

So again, let's not spam them with free board requests. Don't worry, I'm sharing the wealth as well. I already told a couple of reviewer friends of mine that they can borrow it too.


----------



## tekniq33

I don't think anyone is spamming them directly, but there are clearly a number of people on here that are part of the program. As a big Never Summer proponent, if they were looking for additional riders to provide feedback that is something I would really be interested in. Plus my understanding was you don't keep the board. You test it, provide feedback and then send it on to the next guy. I would not be looking for a freebie and have no problem paying full price for my Never Summer decks.


----------



## Leo

I'm just making a preemptive post because I already got a pm questioning this.

Start a review blog :thumbsup:

I will still be reviewing on here, but I'm also going to start guest blogging on a friend's site. You guys know him as David Z 

I got him into test fest so him and I have a bunch of reviews coming up. He'll also be on snowboards.net review videos now.

It's going to be great especially since he has a GoPro. I can't wait!


----------



## tekniq33

Looking forward to it. post a link up to the site so we can check it out.


----------



## little devil

That's dope leo, you do put in ALOT of work on here.

I assume youll be carrying N.S. on snowboards.net next year? 

Triple- that is a nice stealthy looking mofo.


----------



## Leo

little devil said:


> That's dope leo, you do put in ALOT of work on here.
> 
> I assume youll be carrying N.S. on snowboards.net next year?
> 
> Triple- that is a nice stealthy looking mofo.


I have been pushing NS on our buyer since last year. She is trying hard to fit it in this year. I do know she already turned away other brands and models to make room. I'm gonna let her ride this one I have too. She demos mens boards too because she shreds like that lol.

We aren't nearly as big as evo or house, so our sb inventory is tight.


----------



## Triple8Sol

tekniq33 said:


> Trip, if you have been on the Premier for an extended period, I would love to hear how you compare the two.


I've never ridden a Premier actually. I've just had a few of the Evo, SL, and Heritage. I'll review this Raptor once I get a chance to take it out though


----------



## zsniperz

This is my 3rd season of riding. I started with a used board and bindings bought on ebay. I finally bought a brand new setup.


----------



## ckang008

Leo said:


> I just found this lying around outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get a review up for you guys as soon as I get some seshes on it.


That is so cool! what board is this btw? can't make out the words on the pic.


----------



## WHOisDAN

Proto-CT is new for 2012. 

2012 lineup


----------



## Nixon

Thanks Dan!

The 2012 Evo looks gnar. 

And even if the Pandora is a womens board the 2012 top sheet is the shit.


----------



## Nixon

My safety. (;

































Burton Custom EST bindings. No I dont live in the ghetto, thats my crap backroom in the garage.


----------



## phoojlis

WHOisDAN said:


> Proto-CT is new for 2012.
> 
> 2012 lineup


damn!! might have to save up for that pandora...even if its a womans board...that new evo is da shitz too.


----------



## The Last Laugh

looks like im saving up for an evo myself...


----------



## P0lac

WHOisDAN said:


> 2012 lineup


Umm, you don't need all those boards. Share please?=)


----------



## Triple8Sol

P0lac said:


> Umm, you don't need all those boards. Share please?=)


Those pics are from SIA going on right now buddy


----------



## MistahTaki

Triple8Sol said:


> Those pics are from SIA going on right now buddy


that's my closet buddy.


----------



## Cobra




----------



## LightninSVT

What is that white one? I am going to regret buying my black/green Legacy if that is the new Legacy. That thing is sick!


----------



## phoojlis

looks like the new evos gonna be spoon shaped tip and tail for 2012


----------



## Hodgepodge

i dont like never summer that much, but DAMN those look good


----------



## Leo

phoojlis said:


> looks like the new evos gonna be spoon shaped tip and tail for 2012


2012 Evo will be offered in both blunt and rounded tips.


----------



## B.Gilly

Leo said:


> 2012 Evo will be offered in both blunt and rounded tips.


Pretty sure the Proto ct, evo and revolver will only be in a blunted tip may change since they tweak things a little before final production though.


----------



## Leo

B.Gilly said:


> Pretty sure the Proto ct, evo and revolver will only be in a blunted tip may change since they tweak things a little before final production though.


Yea, I misinterpreted the catalog. It says new lengths and blunt shapes. I thought that meant blunt shapes are added along with their normal rounded tips.

My bad, I'm still an NS noob


----------



## crsv619

Cobra said:


>


Hahahah. That's what I look like over the summer, when I miss snowboarding so much that I put on my gear for fun.


----------



## striker14588

NJsnwbrdr said:


> 2011 Never Summer SL 158 with 2011 Rome 390 Boss bindings.....
> 
> 
> 
> Rode my new setup last week and I can definitely say that the new Never Summer SL is a sweet board and the Rome bindings with the canted base a a perfect complement. I love this setup![/QUOTE]
> 
> Same exact setup and love it.


----------



## SimonB

Here's our setups for this season, as well as my newly made snowboard rack.

Mine:
'11 Nitro Addict 159 Wide
'09 Burton Freestyle
'10 Burton Moto

Girlfriend's:
'11 Burton Feather 153
'11 Burton Stiletto
'11 Burton Bootique

Son's:
'07 Atomic Mighty D 119
'07 Burton Freestyle Jr
'08 (?) Burton Moto Kid




















And yes, basement needs serious remodeling....

Simon B.


----------



## WHOisDAN

The 2011 Bataleon Goliath is crazy stiff for an all mountain board.


----------



## Gibbarn

Finally managed to take a picture when they were asleep. 

This is me and my sisters boards.

*10/11 Ride Machete 161W *with a pair of *10/11 Rome 390 boss* bindigs. Im extremly satisfied with this setup. So far soooooo good.

*10/11 Arbor Coda 153* with *10/11 Burton Lexa wms*. From what my sis has told me it is flawless. Can't say anything from my own experience, it's waaay to soft for me, except that I think the graphics are sick.


----------



## EnVme




----------



## dice

My setup early in the year. 

Nitro Haze 156 - 2010 (sold)
Ride Machete 161 wide - 2010 (sold)
Palmer Timeless 164 - 2010
Burton T6 164 wide - 2007

Union Force SL
Burton C60
Burton P1.1 (not shown)


----------



## jputtho2

2011 DC MLF Iikka Backstrom 154
2010 Flow NXT ATSE
2010 Burton Hail (red)


----------



## enayes

Evil Twin with Union Force Team bindings, might throw some more stickers on her


----------



## oliveryochest

Banana Magic + NXT-AT-SE


----------



## Leo

oliveryochest said:


> Banana Magic + NXT-AT-SE


That setup just made me happy in the pants.


----------



## ecks

oliveryochest said:


> Banana Magic + NXT-AT-SE


Sick Setup!

BANANA!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYBw_o_2nG0


----------



## SPAZ

Leo said:


> I'm a part of their online design team now. They want my review and thoughts on it.
> 
> Awesome company for sure!


That is really awesome! Are you talking web design or board design?
BTW, I'll toss you $20 for that hat you got there if your interested...


----------



## MistahTaki

SPAZ said:


> That is really awesome! Are you talking web design or board design?
> BTW, I'll toss you $20 for that hat you got there if your interested...


Clothing | Never Summer Industries


----------



## WHOisDAN

I didn't have time to take my girlfriend out for Valentine's Day. To make up for it, I bought her another snowboard.


----------



## Enigmatic

WHOisDAN said:


> I didn't have time to take my girlfriend out for Valentine's Day. To make up for it, I bought her another snowboard.


that's whats up


----------



## rephreshed

WHOisDAN said:


> I didn't have time to take my girlfriend out for Valentine's Day. To make up for it, I bought her another snowboard.


my husband did the same thing 2 years ago:thumbsup:


----------



## Broke_folk

newest board member in my Quiver
Burton Nug 150
Black M/L Union Force bindings (0lder) w/ Union Flite Toe Straps


----------



## SPAZ

MistahTaki said:


> Clothing | Never Summer Industries


I've looked there before but they don't let you buy them from them and retailers usually are out of stock. I'll look around again though...


----------



## gaiser

enayes said:


> Evil Twin with Union Force Team bindings, might throw some more stickers on her


nice board


----------



## crsv619

WHOisDAN said:


> I didn't have time to take my girlfriend out for Valentine's Day. To make up for it, I bought her another snowboard.


i consider that the perfect vday gift.


----------



## _eug_

My winter and summer quiver


----------



## Nivek

Well you have good taste in longboards.

Hows that pleasure dome treatin ya?


----------



## _eug_

The pleasure done is good. It gives you better feel for the back foot when bombing but its a bit of anoying for mango pushing.


----------



## Lstarrasl

_eug_ said:


> The pleasure done is good. It gives you better feel for the back foot when bombing but its a bit of anoying for mango pushing.


everytime I see a kid pushing mongo i get mad.


----------



## Nivek

Mongo = FAIL

You wouldn't footbrake mongo, why push that way....


----------



## Lstarrasl

Nivek said:


> Mongo = FAIL
> 
> You wouldn't footbrake mongo, why push that way....


Ask Bill Danforth


----------



## Nivek

Well I don't know him... So I can't.

Speed wobbles come from your back foot, its just odd to footbrake a speedboard mongo.


----------



## TreyDay

2011 152 k2 parkstar
2011 drake reload bindings... sorry the picture is not that good... will post more later..


----------



## DrnknZag

Finally got a picture of my entire quiver.....



















Left to right:
2008 Burton Custom 158 - 2008 Burton Cartels (rock board)
2011 Never Summer SL 158 - 2011 Ride Deltas (park/cruiser)
2011 Ride Highlife 161 - 2011 Rome Targas (all-mountain/resort pow)
2010 Ride Slackcountry 164 - 2010 Ride CADs (hiking/backcountry pow)

And just for shits and giggles, here's the Slackcountry in action last weekend cat boarding in Eastern BC....


----------



## Kyle0503

my 2010/2011 set up. 

Burton Custom Flying V 160cm

Burton EST Cartel binding 

32 boots W/BOA system forgot them in pic but nothing special


----------



## tj_ras

my setup:

park board:
2011 flow era 152
2011 k2 indy L









i need a pow board now, any sugestions?


----------



## Nivek

CAPiTA Charlie Slasher.


----------



## Je.st

park set up:
2010 stepchild simon 153 w/ union forces

freeride set up: 
2011 burton custom x 158 w/ 2010 burton cartels

Boots 2011 32 primes and 2009 32 lashed


----------



## jliu

^I love the lego graphic for the simon pro model


----------



## kayin

Golliwog said:


> Its hard to explain. Liberating in the deep pow we get here as no back foot weighting is necessary, tail can be thrown around in tight trees like no mans business and the bamboo core has so much spring I regularly get thrown meters in the air off pillows and rollers. Surprisingly, it also shreds groomers pretty hard on the way back down the hill with its unerring stability. Obviously edge to edge isn't the fastest with that boat hull nose, but when it comes to bombing pow steeps and trees, I mach-speed past pretty much everyone. The movie signatures is filmed in Hokkaido and features the gentem crew if you're interested + lots of info on Taro (guy that makes them).


damn man! so lucky! I remember when i went to visit my buddy in hokkaido and he took me to neiseko and it dumped snow the entire time we were there! and now i see all his facebook statuses as "just snowed 40cm, time for some night shredding" haha extremely jealous! crazy board!

My set up has evolved over the 2010/11 season. Started with an 09/10 Park Pickle 156, and a 09/10 Skate banana 159. Ended up selling the banana and bought a 10/11 Capita Horrorscope 155. Then sold the pickle and though I was done for the year. And then i took the horrorscope into the park for the first time ever, and learned how to do butters, and that changed the way i looked at boards. So i wanted to get something smaller. And then a used 10/11 Horrorscope 149 popped up on a local board for $200! so i bought that as well. Now i have 2 of the same boards..haha

anyways, on to pics:









































i'm using an old pair of Burton Missions as bindings, with Rome 390s on route!!


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr

My girlfriends setup:

2010/2011 Smokin Vixen 148

2010/2011 K2 Bliss Bindings


...you Jelly?


----------



## MistahTaki

tj_ras said:


> my setup:
> 
> park board:
> 2011 flow era 152
> 2011 k2 indy L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need a pow board now, any sugestions?


charlie slasher!


----------



## tj_ras

MistahTaki said:


> charlie slasher!


already looked at it when nivek said too get that, definetly my next purchase when i get paid. looks awsome!


----------



## hhaidar

2011 Evo 55 Pigacorn edition!


----------



## MI_canuck

nice hhaidar!


----------



## MI_canuck

just picked up a Rossi Experience... amazing board... freeride machine


----------



## Nemo1ner

This is what I finally picked up mid season. K2 Turbo Dream 153 w/Burton Missions. This is seriously the best setup I have owned. GF's Morrow 141 is laying next to it.


----------



## Kose

lupine said:


> Sticking with the same boards as last year.
> 
> 09/10 Lib Tech Skate Banana 156 Wide
> 09/10 Ride Delta MVMNT Bindings
> 
> 09/10 Gnu Park Pickle 159 Wide
> 09/10 Ride SPI Bindings


go the 'nana


----------



## CKilger12

Drake Battle 2010 
M3 Discord Bindings

I am really not to familar with the bindings this is my first setup I am sure I will want to upgrade soon


----------



## bellaisa




----------



## tj_ras

what do you guys think?

this color:









OR


this color:









for this board:









fashion police, help me out, or im just buying the cheaper set.


----------



## legends6spd

I think yellow bindings would look better than the white/red rides


----------



## Lstarrasl

tj_ras said:


> what do you guys think?
> 
> this color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> this color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fashion police, help me out, or im just buying the cheaper set.


Craig Kelly just rolled over in his grave.


----------



## tj_ras

legends6spd said:


> I think yellow bindings would look better than the white/red rides


i dont have that option....if i did then these posts wouldnt exist and my board would have yellow bindings.


----------



## MistahTaki

tj_ras said:


> what do you guys think?
> 
> this color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> this color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this board:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fashion police, help me out, or im just buying the cheaper set.


red ones, the white is too plain and it will discolor


----------



## TofuSama

I'm riding a used board/bindings I picked up during the 09/10 season. I just started last season, so I didn't want to spend much, so I got this set for $40. A 2004 Santa Cruz X-156 SSC and some sort of old Lamar MX 100 bindings. I'm buying a 150 board or something sometime during the summer or fall though, so I'll finally be riding a softer board that's built for my skinny ass. Man, that camera has a lot of noise in those conditions...


----------



## Nivek

tj_ras said:


> what do you guys think?
> this color:


White. I love those bindings.


----------



## tj_ras

MistahTaki said:


> red ones, the white is too plain and it will discolor





Nivek said:


> White. I love those bindings.


well this isnt helping much.....


----------



## Nivek

The whites look sick in person. White will stand out on that board.


----------



## Bretfred

My old School Legacy and ride spi with the new toe strap


----------



## crazy3gz

It's late in the season but there's still so much snow! Finally got a new set up.


----------



## oldlady

picked this up brand new last week to keep my GDOH company. after the first day out, i noticed part of the top sheet peeling off with no visible signs of impact.. so i epoxy'd and did a sticker job. lol. currently have my targas on there


----------



## sirhc.yaj

*The Setup*

[ak] 2L Stagger pants & jacket
[ak] 3L Hover Mitt
Splice goggles
K2 Slayblade
Flow NXT-AT bindings


----------



## PanHandler

holy color coordination batman! You almost look like a skier from the 80s.


----------



## sirhc.yaj

I thought the same thing until I was persuaded by the ridic 40%off on the pants.


----------



## WHOisDAN

Take your pick!

The picture was taken with a crappy point and shoot.


----------



## sirhc.yaj

WHOisDAN said:


> Take your pick!
> 
> The picture was taken with a crappy point and shoot.


That's not even fair. Ok if you had to choose one to conquer a mountain, which would it be..


----------



## Lstarrasl

sirhc.yaj said:


> That's not even fair. Ok if you had to choose one to conquer a mountain, which would it be..


4th one. duh


----------



## Dioxin01

Also 2010 Exiles.


----------



## MistahTaki

WHOisDAN said:


> Take your pick!
> 
> The picture was taken with a crappy point and shoot.


Ok sir, you are one dumb person if that's all yours. I will take the airobic with flux thank you. How long have you been boarding and how much money do you have to waste?


----------



## WHOisDAN

MistahTaki said:


> Ok sir, you are one dumb person if that's all yours. I will take the airobic with flux thank you. How long have you been boarding and how much money do you have to waste?


The EVO and SL are mine. The Roxy Envi and Eminence were XMAS and Valentine presents for my girlfriend.

I'm heading to Northstar tomorrow for the weekend. Tahoe has a ridiculous amount of snow. Red Bull Butter Cup on Saturday. 

I've been snowboarding for 12 years and skied for 6 years prior to that. I haven't gone back to skis since. lol 

Setups from left to right:
_
NS SL
Flux DS45

NS Infinity
Burton Lexa

NS SL
Burton Cartel:Reflex

NS Premier F1
Union Force SL

NS Lotus
Flux GU30

NS EVO
Rome 390 Boss

Roxy Envi

Roxy Eminence 
Union Trilogy 

Bataleon Airobic
Flux RK30

Bataleon Evil Twin
Flux RK30

Bataleon Goliath 
Flux SF45

Ride OMG_

Hands down the best snow this season is in Northern California.

Check out this guy's youtube page. He has a bunch of videos of Northstar throughout the season. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrIL1YYXjUA&feature=channel_video_title

Torstein Horgmo is in Tahoe right now. There is no park left to shred at N* - it's completely covered. 
http://vimeo.com/21361242

*I call this the Great Wall of California and another 4 feet is expected by this weekend.*


----------



## kayin

holly mother of.....that is a lot of snow!!!


----------



## fredericp64

^^STFU is that tricked in any way?? In the sense that the land is already higher? 

Or is it really perfectly level with the parking lot???

I'm from the East coast obviously, our snow will barely make it past that Audi on a good season!


----------



## WHOisDAN

Yes, the picture is real. It was taken on Tuesday (March 22, 2011). Since then, it snowed 65 to 72 inches in the past 72 hours. 

Highway 80 is closed on the way to Lake Tahoe because of blizzard like conditions. It snowed 36 to 44 inches last night and it's still coming down hard.

A bunch of pro riders are going to be at Northstar on Saturday. Oakley has their progression session with Gretchen Bleiler and company. Shaun White was there last weekend, and I'm hoping to see Torstein tomorrow.


----------



## kayin

I'VE NEVER BEEN SO JEALOUS IN MY LIFE!!!! 

i can't even imagine boarding in the much pow..i thought that when revelstoke got dumped on that was impressive...but man...that is NOTHING compared to this!! more pics!


----------



## WHOisDAN

612+ inches (51 feet) and climbing for the season. March Madness!

Everyone should watch this video of the Flying Finns in Tahoe. They have never seen so much snow! 
I was on the chairlift when I saw them hitting the jumps @ the 1:17 mark.
Flying Finns go to America Episode 3 on Vimeo

These pictures are at least a few days old. I'm sure the Burton Stash house is completely covered by now. 



Shaun White came to Northstar last weekend after hearing how great the conditions were.


----------



## fredericp64

K make a new thread for this and keep posting!

I want MORE!! 

Thank vimeo clip was sick too, more.


----------



## Edp25

I think I may have just drooled a little bit... We are pretty much done back east


----------



## tekniq33

Edp25 said:


> I think I may have just drooled a little bit... We are pretty much done back east


FALSE! I will be riding the Catskills for 2 more weekends (3 if I was not in Utah APril 7-10) and Killington said they are hoping for a May 1 close


----------



## East§ide

tekniq33 said:


> FALSE! I will be riding the Catskills for 2 more weekends (3 if I was not in Utah APril 7-10) and Killington said they are hoping for a May 1 close


true story - hitting up hunter tomorrow, possibly camelback or hunter next weekend, and then spending the following weekend in VT at killington


----------



## crazy3gz

Yea it's nuts out here right now. I did Sugur Bowl and a quick Boreal run last week and they had TONS of snow. I'll be at N* this weekend. Boreal probably got at least 6-8" of snow last Monday while I was there.


----------



## WHOisDAN

As of today, I heard the Stash is nowhere to be found. 

This picture was taken yesterday afternoon.










What it's supposed to look like.


----------



## ThePhazon

WHOisDAN said:


> As of today, I heard the Stash is nowhere to be found.
> 
> This picture was taken yesterday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it's supposed to look like.


Dude, my buddy and a couple of his friends got snowed in this past weekend in Reno. The only way to get back to the bay area was to go all the way down to SoCal and drive back up the 101! So a 2-3 hour drive turned into a 30 hour drive! They decided to just stay an extra day. Too bad none of them are boarders, I should have gone with and stayed at Tahoe! Even Central California snow, where I'm from, was amazing this season(523+ inches). There is no way next season is as good as this season was for us, hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## tj_ras

now sporting the ride nitranes,


----------



## fredericp64

- 2010 Capita Horrorscope 151 & 2011 Union Flites. 

- 2010 Capita Indoor Survival 154 & 2010 Burton Cartels.

- 2009 Nitro Pantera & 2010 Raiden Blackhawks.


----------



## kayin

diggin the sticker job, especially the "wassup haters" one!:thumbsup:


----------



## LukeM

-Never Summer Evo 148
-Forum Shaka's
-Vans Andreas Wiig III


----------



## blazinden

This is my first year snowboarding and its pretty addicting. I used to ski but my friends got me out on a snowboard this season and I like it. 
Im 5'6 155 lbs.
The setup I used this season:
Board: Flow Merc 152 (2008 model I think)
Bindings: Flow Flight 3
Boots: Vans BFB (white checkered)
Jacket: Vans Iron Maiden 
Pants: 686 Smarty Complete 2.5 (White Digi Print)


----------



## snowjab

2011 Never Summer SL 161 white / Rome Boss 390
2009 Lib Tech TRS 164 / Burton CO2.


----------



## Dioxin01

snowjab said:


> 2011 Never Summer SL 161 white / Rome Boss 390
> 2009 Lib Tech TRS 164 / Burton CO2.


How much do you weigh?


----------



## snowjab

Dioxin01 said:


> How much do you weigh?


6ft 2 205lbs


----------



## kctahoe

Here's what i have been riding this year
2011 capita indoor surviaval with union forces
2011 capita charlie slasher


----------



## drew.barnard

-Arbor Roundhouse 163
-Burton Cloak Bindings (L)
-DC Rogan boots (Red/Grey...not pictured)
:thumbsup:


----------



## park_rider

dude WTF?!?! i got the same setup, but Ive always though that Shakas with an evo was kind of a weird combo, but i guess not. good to see someone else has the same combo, it makes me feel better lol. the evo kicks ass though!


----------



## SPAZ

WOOHOO post 1000!!!
would anybody be interested in setting up a poll for favorite posted setups? snow is gone here, and while i hope to get to vermont one more time this could be something to give a little closure to the season and the awesome setups i have seen!


----------



## WHOisDAN

Do you guys want more snow pictures? I have plenty more that will make you hate yourself.


----------



## SlickmisterN

oliveryochest said:


> Banana Magic + NXT-AT-SE


Guess I'm a copy cat?


----------



## BOD

Gibbs said:


> Just got it today.
> The board is an Endeavor Colour 154
> Flux RK30
> 32 Lashed
> Oh and i got EG2.5's in black base colour and neon green accents for $100, they are on their way.


Great board! Did you try this setup?


----------



## jliu

WHOisDAN said:


> Do you guys want more snow pictures? I have plenty more that will make you hate yourself.



Yes...im a glutton for punishment...i need some sanity as I sit at the clients site...


----------



## East§ide

mine is the burton primo on the right with the agent orange cartels and the gnu in the center with the andy warhols.
the burton between them and the omatic are my buddys. the burton on the left is our spare board for friends, and the ride is my friends girlfriends


----------



## addictedtosnow

Burton Indie 152 w/ Ride EX M
Bataleon Jam 157 w/ Flux SF45 L

Learned on the Indie and just bought the Bataleon and Fluxes recently after seeing them spoken of so highly on this board.


----------



## tomek142

^^ Did you have a chance to ride the Jam? If so tell me what you think about it cause I'm debating to get it or the Omni.


----------



## addictedtosnow

I've only ridden it once since I got it. It was a crappy snow day and I was using my ride bindings so I don't feel I could give a complete assessment of the board yet. The TBT makes it really hard to catch an edge that's for sure. It was easy to turn at speed but much more difficult for me to maneuver at lower speed. I think this mostly a function of the longer length over my Indie. I found it incredibly stable and I think the stability played a large part in making the board feel faster. I'm planning to go to Tahoe on Friday if not tomorrow since the forecast is calling for a couple of inches of snow and hopefully I'll be able to put it through more of a test and give a better review.


----------



## tomek142

Yea a review would be great. If anything PM me the review if anything.


----------



## WHOisDAN

jliu said:


> Yes...im a glutton for punishment...i need some sanity as I sit at the clients site...


Northstar at Tahoe as of today. 14 inches of fresh pow and it's snowing today and tomorrow. 

April powder day in California? Yes, please!


----------



## grafta

WHOisDAN said:


> Northstar at Tahoe as of today. 14 inches of fresh pow and it's snowing today and tomorrow.
> 
> April powder day in California? Yes, please!


:thumbsup: this is sick :thumbsup:


----------



## SimonB

WHOisDAN said:


> Northstar at Tahoe as of today. 14 inches of fresh pow and it's snowing today and tomorrow.
> 
> April powder day in California? Yes, please!


Would it be rude if I said "FUCK YOU!!!" ? 

I'm supposed to go spring riding Sunday, but rain is forecasted. Most resorts are closing this week-end....


----------



## mafia

Boards: Bataleon Omni 163 10/11,Bataleon Riot 159 08/09, Bataleon Fun.Kink 149 09/10
Bindings: Forum Lien 08/09,Union Flite 10/11


----------



## BOD

My very fresh ENDEAVOR Live Reverse and BOD (Board Of Directors) for 2011/12


----------



## nomembername

East§ide said:


> mine is the burton primo on the right with the agent orange cartels and the gnu in the center with the andy warhols.
> the burton between them and the omatic are my buddys. the burton on the left is our spare board for friends, and the ride is my friends girlfriends


Have you ever ridden the Omatic? Your buddy say anything about how it rides when hes bombing down the hill, like does it wash out?


----------



## East§ide

actually, we both rode it.. in my personal opinion, it felt super super sketchy on anything even coming close to bombing runs..im used to somewhat stiffer boards, but this was a straight noodle..really easy to ride flat on the base, and really flexy, but awful for all mountain. lets put it this way..i almost ordered a 154 when he ordered his 152 and im glad i didnt


----------



## TofuSama

BOD said:


> My very fresh ENDEAVOR Live Reverse and BOD (Board Of Directors) for 2011/12
> [Picture Here]


I guess this means we need to start an 11/12 thread.


----------



## songa

*my quiver*

so was riding a 1998 joyride 161cm for 10+ years (i guess...since 1998? haha). it was only my 2nd board, after outgrowing the board i learned on (a beginner K2 board). decided it was time to treat myself to some new boards....


boards:

2009 bataleon jam 157
2011 bataleon batazion ltd edition in 154 (basically an ET with a sintered base!)
2011 lib tech t.rice 157

bindings:

2011 rome targas white (for the t.rice)
2011 union forces black (for the jam and batazion)

boots:

2011 32 lashed sz 10


very satisfied with everything....bataleon and TBT is great technology. i think it shines on the batazion. but my fav. board of all time is the t.rice. love the MTX on east coast ice but it also fits my style of riding...i love bombing and speed!

im very curious about capita though...i wanna try the indoor survival FK and the BSOD. ive tried the 2011 Never summer SL but wasn't all that impressed. maybe a heritage or premier would suit me better....woud like to see hwo those 2 compare to the T.Rice.


----------



## Reede

Starting to think I have more boards than I need. I just got the sherlock this week, if it's as good as everyone says it is then I will probably sell the other 2.

Custom
Sherlock
Malolo


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Living out East sucks. Time to move to Denver or Reno.

09/10 Shaun Palmer 154 + 09/10 Union Force
10/11 Capita Horroscope 147 + 10/11 Union Contact
10/11 Neversummer Evo 151 + 10/11 Raiden Pusher - however, the Pushers shit themselves pretty quickly and I swapped in some Technine MFM Pro's, went back to the Pushers, tried both the Forces and Contacts and now I'm settled on 10/11 Rome Targa.

I'm thinking of grabbing a '12 Evo since my Evo probably won't make it through this entire next season (some bad core shots in the park) but maybe the Proto CT would be better since I want to step up my big jumps game. However, then I lose the playfulness of buttering around on the trails when I ride with my friends which is something I love ... decisions.

I sent the Evo over some 30+ footers this year, but it I wouldn't prefer it for that. The last jump in The Stash @ Killington is pretty burly and you can clear way, way past the knuckle if you don't get the speed dialed in.


----------



## HoboMaster

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Living out East sucks. Time to move to Denver or Reno.
> 
> 09/10 Shaun Palmer 154 + 09/10 Union Force
> 10/11 Capita Horroscope 147 + 10/11 Union Contact
> 10/11 Neversummer Evo 151 + 10/11 Raiden Pusher - however, the Pushers shit themselves pretty quickly and I swapped in some Technine MFM Pro's, went back to the Pushers, tried both the Forces and Contacts and now I'm settled on 10/11 Rome Targa.
> 
> I'm thinking of grabbing a '12 Evo since my Evo probably won't make it through this entire next season (some bad core shots in the park) but maybe the Proto CT would be better since I want to step up my big jumps game. However, then I lose the playfulness of buttering around on the trails when I ride with my friends which is something I love ... decisions.
> 
> I sent the Evo over some 30+ footers this year, but it I wouldn't prefer it for that. The last jump in The Stash @ Killington is pretty burly and you can clear way, way past the knuckle if you don't get the speed dialed in.


You have a different pair of boots for each board? GearWhore! :cheeky4:


----------



## Qball

Yeah wtf? haha. If you want a good jump board though, check out the Smokin superpark. Its still plenty playful enough for butters and presses. The tips arent super pressy due to the camber outside the bindings but you get good pop out them on jumps. Overall I think I like Clash rocker(smokin's version of rocker/camber) than I do never summer's RC Tech. I really like their magnetraction too, it gives you great edge hold.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Actually, that was me while I was trying to find a pair of boots I really liked. I still believe boots are the most important part of the setup and I was going through boots like crazy trying to find a pair I liked.

Right now, I ride Nike ZF1 and DC Park though I might grab a pair of ThirtyTwo Lashed. But if not, the ZF1 is a great boot. The Ride Insano did not do it for me and Celsius boots were just way too wide for my foot. I also had a Boa phase, but now I'm back on laces and loving it.

Thanks for the tip on the Smokin boards ... I might try it. I live R+C, I think it beats the crap out of Mervin's C2 BTX and Nitro Gullwing (+variogrip is awesome), but if there is another alternative out there, I'm willing to try it.

My only other hobby is submission grappling which is very cheap so I have plent of money to blow on snowboarding!


----------



## stani

Just picked up this beast in the sale to go with my never summer evo and slr 










What you think


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Qball said:


> Yeah wtf? haha. If you want a good jump board though, check out the Smokin superpark. Its still plenty playful enough for butters and presses. The tips arent super pressy due to the camber outside the bindings but you get good pop out them on jumps. Overall I think I like Clash rocker(smokin's version of rocker/camber) than I do never summer's RC Tech. I really like their magnetraction too, it gives you great edge hold.


So I e-mailed Smokin' to see what their lineup for 2010/2011 would include and Jay Quintin himself e-mailed me back offering me a steal on 2010/2011 Buck Ferton 151 they had left. He gave me a call and chatted it up; he was a really nice dude and really excited about their current lineup and success. He definitely is all about snowboarding.

I'll definitely get a review of it up whenever the snow starts again. Super stoked to see how this deck handles.


----------



## MistahTaki

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Actually, that was me while I was trying to find a pair of boots I really liked. I still believe boots are the most important part of the setup and I was going through boots like crazy trying to find a pair I liked.
> 
> Right now, I ride Nike ZF1 and DC Park though I might grab a pair of ThirtyTwo Lashed. But if not, the ZF1 is a great boot. The Ride Insano did not do it for me and Celsius boots were just way too wide for my foot. I also had a Boa phase, but now I'm back on laces and loving it.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the Smokin boards ... I might try it. I live R+C, I think it beats the crap out of Mervin's C2 BTX and Nitro Gullwing (+variogrip is awesome), but if there is another alternative out there, I'm willing to try it.
> 
> My only other hobby is submission grappling which is very cheap so I have plent of money to blow on snowboarding!


have you ever heard of trying on the boots before you buy them? or are you just a hoarder like those hoarders on that show hoarders?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

MistahTaki said:


> have you ever heard of trying on the boots before you buy them? or are you just a hoarder like those hoarders on that show hoarders?


Nope, never heard of such a thing.

I bought them off the internet so there's no way to try them on. Even if I did, none of the boots I've had packed out the same. Trying them wouldn't help anticipate that, either.

You shouldn't post with sticks sideways up your ass. Makes you sound mad. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Nope, never heard of such a thing.
> 
> I bought them off the internet so there's no way to try them on. Even if I did, none of the boots I've had packed out the same. Trying them wouldn't help anticipate that, either.
> 
> You shouldn't post with sticks sideways up your ass. Makes you sound mad. :thumbsdown:


i think you sound madder then he did


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i think you sound madder then he did


Snarky possibly. As to your suggestion, I'm not so sure.


----------



## MistahTaki

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Nope, never heard of such a thing.
> 
> I bought them off the internet so there's no way to try them on. Even if I did, none of the boots I've had packed out the same. Trying them wouldn't help anticipate that, either.
> 
> You shouldn't post with sticks sideways up your ass. Makes you sound mad. :thumbsdown:


you are mad lad. sounds to me like you are never going to find a pair of boots that meet your expectations. why don't you just get heat moldable boots and get them heat molded. problem solved.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Actually, I have a pair I like, Nike ZF1 9.5 although Nike Kaiju in 9.5 or 10 I've also ridden and they fit very well without causing any fatigue problems in the calves.

The only tech they don't have that some might consider inhibiting is the lack of a two piece construction to allow for an articulating cuff. I don't find this to be a problem, though.

I didn't need to heat mold them, the liners molded pretty well just through normal riding.


----------



## jliu

Purchased these about a month ago


----------



## Muki

Sick looking graphic. What kind of board is that?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

Muki said:


> Sick looking graphic. What kind of board is that?


its an arbor west mark, it says it right on the bottom right area


----------

